# Mutant High Issue 1: The house that Xavier Built



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

Current Roster of Students:
X-man Trainees: 
Drerek - Peter Rasputin (Colosus) - 20 y/o Russian Male (X year)
Milagroso - Julie Power (Lightspeed) - 14 y/o Caucasian female (1st year)
Drothgery - Eric Hassel (Quarterback/Paragon) - 17 y/o Caucasian male (1st year)
Insight - Gwen Distefano - 16 y/o Caucasian female (1st year)
Victim - Temperance Ashley Smith (Temper) - 15 y/o Mixed Female (1st year)
Other Students:
Lobo Lurker - Kenny Degeorge (Wi-Fi) - 15 y/o Caucasian male (7th year)
Caros - Nicolas Asher (Alchemist) - 16 y/o Caucasian male (4th year)
Relique du Madde - Miranda Del Flores (Llorona) - 16 y/o Latina Female (2nd year)
Shayuri - Astrid Moore (Calypso) - 17 y/o Caucasian female (1st/2nd? year)
ShaggySpellsword - Xi'an Chi Xan (Desert Ghost) - 17 y/o Asian male (1st/2nd? year)


*Date & Time : 4:00 PM, October 3rd 2007*

Scene: The Danger room. (Trainees)
They stood in the danger room, the five of them slightly spread out and waiting for something to happen.  They'd all heard of the danger room before, but only Colosus had been there before.  As such, he was the only one not caught off guard when the very air around them shimmered, the floor, ceiling, and walls changing as they appeared in a city.
"Good day, Students" Came the voice of Charles Xavier "Welcome to your first scenario.  Colosus will be your nominal 'leader' for this one as he's had experience in these situations.  Speaking of situations, here's your briefing: The bank up the street has been attacked by a Trio of super-powered criminals.  They have allready resisted attempts by police and swat to get them out, have destroyed any police vehicles that come close.  They are currently contained, but have 5 hostages.  From the accounts, Two of them are the mutants Sabretooth and the Blob.  The third is unknown.  Your first priority is the safety of the Hostages, with apprehending one or more of the criminals and/or the stolen money as secondary.  Good luck." 

After he speaks, there is more shimmering and you can see a block away numerous police/swat vehicles.. many destroyed by what appears to be powerful blasts (ruling out either Sabretooth OR the Blob).  The remaining policemen have formed a barricade a few hundred feet around the bank, which has only one entrance (blown open).


Scene: X-Mansion Cafeteria (Alchemist, Wi-fi, Desert Ghost)
As students who'd been there for a few years, Kenny Degeorge and Nicolas Asher were lucky.  Their last classes of the day were at 3 and, as such, they got to have dinner early.  Which is why they were there when Pyro decided that the new asian student Xi'an Chi Xan needed to be taught his place. 
"Hey Newbie, that's my table yer sittin at" the red-headed, hot-tempered kid slapped the back of Xi's head as he and his two bully-lackies stood over the vietnameese boy "And don't you know it's impolite to wear gloves to dinner?"

Scene: X-Mansion Chem Lab (Calypso, Llorona)
It wasn't as boring a class as the girls had assumed at first, Beast being actually very good at keeping it entertaining.  He'd spent the first month teaching them stuff that was FUN, before he would have to get down to the 'normal' stuff.  Miranda and Astrid had been made Lab partners and were in the middle of trying to complete an experiment when Miranda temporarily lost control over her solidity, her hand reverting to its insubstantiality as she dropped the volatile liquid.  Upon hitting the countertop, there was a small explosion as it caught fire.  Before anybody could react, however, a stream of water flew from the tap across the room to put it out as Astrid quickly excercised her own powers.  Once the immediate danger was over, and Beast had flipped across the room to ensure they were both allright, several of their class-mates broke into laughter at Astrid's 'clumsiness', a few making snide remarks, with no effort to hide their comments as Beast returned to talking at the front of the class.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2007)

Astrid's cheeks burn at the remarks, most especially at how unfair they were since it hadn't been HER who had dropped the damn flask. This was just what she needed...she was already a relative newcomer here, and older than most first years at that. Now she was getting blamed for other people's mistakes!

She gives Miranda a smoldering look and hisses, "Would you be -careful-? You're lucky nothing blew up this time!"

The water that had washed the volatile chemicals away now collected into a quivering sphere above the counter and whisked over to plunk into the sink, leaving the desktop dry.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2007)

_Well, I know the first thing I'm going to get into trouble for here. Trying to figure out how to simulate the Rose Bowl in this thing._ Eric thought.

He looked over at Julie. Or Lightspeed. The whole dual name thing was still a bit odd as far as he was concerned. "Do you think we could get some arial recon here?" He asked her.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 19, 2007)

Julie nodded at Eric's request, glad that her first task was to use a power she was quite comfortable with. She flew up into the air with practiced ease, swirling a small bit so she could catch the back end of her rainbow trail. It had been a long while since she used her powers. Just trying anything more then flying caused her to... remember.

She quickly put those thoughts out of her mind, reminding herself that this is a training exercise. No one would get hurt, and besides they were counting on her to be part of the team. She flew closer to the police line, getting an idea for how many police officers were strewn along the edge.

She then zipped across the entrance of the bank, pushing herself at a faster speed while trying to peak into the blast hole in the front. There were quite a few hostages, most of them tied up in a corner, a few lying face down on the floor with the hands across the back of their hands. A large man with sharp teeth and vicious claws darted about the room, like a caged wild animal ready to lash out at his captors.

Julie arced her way back up, getting one last final view of the area and then made a beeline to where her team waited. When she landed, she reported what she saw.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2007)

Miranda glanced down to her hands in shame.  Although she appeared to be visible, she knew otherwise.  She knew that to the world, or to those who relied solely on normal vision, Astrid appeared to be sitting alone.  Although this wasn't for the most ideal situation for Astrid, for Miranda, this was the best because it at least concealed her from shame of having the others see her fight back her tears.  "I'm Sorry, I didn't mean too..." her voice wavered and shook. "It's just that..." She began to cry.

She knew that those students who were close by could hear her crying; but as she glanced around she realized that everyone, save for a few, was either giving Astrid a concerned look or was beginning to amuse themselves at Astrid's expense.  The silent minority of the students in the class noticed the tears which seemed to materialize onto the counter top before joining Astrid's growing sphere. 

Unfortunately, Miranda knew that if she did not do something, those who did not know what really happened would have more fun at Astrid's expense. After class they would start a rumor that _Calypso dropped some chemicals which nearly burnt down the lab before she put the fire out by crying_.  Then when they see Astrid pass they would then spontaneously start to sing 'Cry me a river'.  Astrid did not deserve that kind of humiliation.

"I'm sorry... I truly am." Miranda closed her eyes,as she tried to focus her attention away from the tears that rolled of her cheek. She trembled, then after a few seconds, she could feel her body's weight being supported by both the stool she sat on, and the counter she propped her elbows against.  For a moment she felt comforted by the sensation.

She took in a deep breath, then somberly glanced up at her lab partner."Please, forgive me.." She looked down for a moment before giving a boy who had been laughing since the test tube broke an evil eye, as a warning.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

"Well, I don't see many places for tactical brilliance here. Best I can think of is that four of us try to hold off our resident super-villians -- I don't suppose any of you have any experience with Sabertooth or the Blob? -- while our quick-fingered friend here..." He nods in Julie's direction again "... unties the hostages. You guys agree?"


----------



## Drerek (Aug 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't see many places for tactical brilliance here. Best I can think of is that four of us try to hold off our resident super-villians -- I don't suppose any of you have any experience with Sabertooth or the Blob? -- while our quick-fingered friend here..." He nods in Julie's direction again "... unties the hostages. You guys agree?"



Colossus' form shimmers and his skin changes from flesh to silver tinted steel and he turns to Paragon,  "I think you should remember friend that the Professor put me in charge before you start giving orders."


----------



## Insight (Aug 20, 2007)

Gwen admires Peter's metallic form and sighs.

"Peter," Gwen suggests, "I can do some recon.  How 'bout I see what's really going on in there?"



[OOC: Gwen has ESP (visual) with a 1,000ft range.]


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

_Oh, is this super-science?_ Temper wonders as a city is constructed around them.  _Holographic projection, or psi induced, shared hallucination (probably not)?  What's the maximum size and complexity of the simulated environment?  Aww, the objective is protection of the status quo.  At least it's not real - although that does diminish the training aspect.  Hmm, in retrospect, it may have been a good idea to pay attention to specific mutants and supers in addition to overall trends.  Sabretooth (Tiger): Animalistic fighter?  Blob: Amorphous entity?  Plus an unknown shooting type.  But I don't know any of the people nominally on my side either.  Colossus is probably the stupidly tall guy though._

"If they can easily destroy vehicles and hold off hundreds of uniforms, then those supers could punched through the early police response even if they were too slow to evade it in the first place.  Delays worsen their situation as there'd be more time for law enforcing supers  (_how sickening_) or heavy weapons to arrive.  Either the super opposition is particularly stupid, they have some unconventional extraction planned - perhaps the arrival of another super at a certain time, or the present scenario is mostly arbitrary."

In reply to Eric: "We could punch into the bank from below or through any of the exterior walls not covered by windows - preservation of the city's infrastructure wasn't part of the stated objectives.  SWAT forces will have flashbangs grenades we could use to disrupt an immediate attack on the hostages.  We could attack the police forces to feign an alliance with the supers inside the bank and trick them into releasing the hostages.  With that sort of strategic surprise, our task becomes much easier.  The simple objectives leave us plenty of room for decision making."

She stretches, "I'm Temper, by the way."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Astrid struggles to maintain her scowl, but Miranda's heartfelt tears are taking a toll on her insulating anger. "Yeah...well...okay. I know you didn't mean it...and no one got hurt," she admits a little sullenly. "Just try to hold on to things, all right? I mean, try harder."

Even with the embarrassment though, she felt a little bad. She'd never had much problem with control. Her power over water was tied to her kinesthetic sense...she felt it like it was a part of her; it moved as she did, as though connected to her body. The idea of having no ability to control one's powers was a foreign one to her, and a bit scary to contemplate.

Not to mention, REALLY inconvenient at times.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Gwen admires Peter's metallic form and sighs.
> 
> "Peter," Gwen suggests, "I can do some recon.  How 'bout I see what's really going on in there?"



Colossus smiles, "Sure thing Gwen.  Give it a shot."


----------



## Drerek (Aug 20, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> In reply to Eric: "We could punch into the bank from below or through any of the exterior walls not covered by windows - preservation of the city's infrastructure wasn't part of the stated objectives.  SWAT forces will have flashbangs grenades we could use to disrupt an immediate attack on the hostages.  We could attack the police forces to feign an alliance with the supers inside the bank and trick them into releasing the hostages.  With that sort of strategic surprise, our task becomes much easier.  The simple objectives leave us plenty of room for decision making."
> 
> She stretches, "I'm Temper, by the way."



Colossus nods, "Sounds like a good idea, but let's wait for Gwen.  I can distract them out front if need be."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Colossus' form shimmers and his skin changes from flesh to silver tinted steel and he turns to Paragon,  "I think you should remember friend that the Professor put me in charge before you start giving orders."




"Sorry, Pete. Force of habbit. At least I didn't have the girls running post patterns." Eric said, apologizing. _And I just stepped in it again. He's Russian. Is he going to catch a football reference? Probably not._


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

Julie winced slightly at Gwen's remark, wondering if it was a slight against her. She brushed it off for now, deciding to stay focused on the task at hand. "I'm certain I can sneak inside. Or, if you like I can just fog the area up, obscuring visibility." Julie looked around the area near the bank entrance for anything she might need to disintegrate if it became necessary.


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Colossus nods, "Sounds like a good idea, but let's wait for Gwen.  I can distract them out front if need be."




"Well yes.  At moment, there's no reason why we can't wait for recon.  But which idea sounded good?"   _Post patterns?_

OOC: Italics = thought bubble; at least for me.  So I'm not sure what Julie would be offended by, besides the whole strategy suggestion of attacking the cops.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

OOC = Oops. I meant to say Gwen not Temper, my mistake.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2007)

"I'll try harder."  Miranda gave a meek smile, then glanced at her ruined notes. "I envy mutants like you, well, most people, really..."  She sighed as she pulled out a new piece of paper and began the arduous task of creating her notes. "Life was so much simpler when I was solid all the time."

After a moment of silent reflection, Miranda began to smile impishly. "Then again, I wouldn't have as much fun as I do now...." She chuckled, then whispered, "You wouldn't imagine some of the places I snuck into around here."


----------



## Insight (Aug 20, 2007)

Gwen concentrates on the interior of the bank, trying to see what's inside.

[OOC: use ESP (visual)]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> In reply to Eric: "We could punch into the bank from below or through any of the exterior walls not covered by windows - preservation of the city's infrastructure wasn't part of the stated objectives.  SWAT forces will have flashbangs grenades we could use to disrupt an immediate attack on the hostages.  We could attack the police forces to feign an alliance with the supers inside the bank and trick them into releasing the hostages.  With that sort of strategic surprise, our task becomes much easier.  The simple objectives leave us plenty of room for decision making."




"I'm not in charge, but I'd say damaging the building beyond what's done already is a last resort, and harming the police probably out of the question. The Professor probably doesn't want us picking up bad habbits, and you practice how you want to play." Eric said.

"I'm Eric Hassel, by the way. The American kids here have me tagged as 'quarterback'; the teachers as 'paragon' -- don't ask me which will stick."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Astrid, or 'Calypso' as she was known at the school, couldn't help but chuckle at the absurdity of Miranda's observation about being solid all the time. That wasn't something you generally got to hear anywhere else.

She glances at Miranda finally, curious in spite of herself. Her cheeks redden again a bit, though not from anger this time. "Really?" she asks with some forced casualness. "Like where?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Gwen's ESP reveals to her basically what Lightspeed had reported.. 
3 hostages tied up in a corner, one on the floor. A large, feral looking beast-man and a VERY large, very FAT man are standing guard over them.  IN the back, through a door, Gwen sees two Women in the vault.  One is a young, terrified looking bank-worker who is searching a computer terminal for something.  The other is presumably the third Criminal.


----------



## Insight (Aug 20, 2007)

Gwen relays the information to Peter.  "I think I recognize the Blob and Sabretooth," he says.  "The third, a female I don't recognize, is in the vault with a bank worker.  The employee is using the computer, maybe for a code to unlock a deposit box?"

"Divide and conquer?"


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I'm not in charge, but I'd say damaging the building beyond what's done already is a last resort, and harming the police probably out of the question. The Professor probably doesn't want us picking up bad habbits, and you practice how you want to play." Eric said.
> 
> "I'm Eric Hassel, by the way. The American kids here have me tagged as 'quarterback'; the teachers as 'paragon' -- don't ask me which will stick."




"If we're assumed to act to preserve life and property, then there's no need to call out saving hostages as the highest priority.  It'd be implicit.  Since the directives for the mission only mention saving the hostages, everything else is fair game.  You're right in that play is building habits for other situations.  I'd rather not get in the habit of assuming that armed tools of corrupt institutions are my allies even if we do have mutual enemies.  Moreover, testing ourselves against conventional weapons increases the amount we learn from this exercise - do you know how well you stand up to being shot?"  _I do._ 

"But yeah, attacking the police might not be the best idea.  However, I'm not sure avoiding damage to the building is going to be possible.  Ignoring whatever attacks, Blob, Sabretooth and what's-her-name use, I have anti-tank firepower.  Every shot is potential structural damage.  Chances are the building will take significant damage regardless.  If we can gain some advantage by controlling when and where that damage that occurs, then we should take it."  

"Since you introduced yourself as Eric first, I'll assume that it's the name you prefer."  She grins at the athlete.

"We'll probably have to split up.  Leaving either group unthreatened leaves them free to menace hostages and attempt to force another standoff.  "


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "We'll probably have to split up.  Leaving either group unthreatened leaves them free to menace hostages and attempt to force another standoff.  "




"I have to agree here. We should split up in order to best keep them occupied - turn their attention away from the hostages. I can probably harass Sabretooth... I've fought him before. But, I was... different then." Julie seems to visibly choke back a swell of emotion. "Or I can whisk the hostages out of there while someone else does that."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> "I have to agree here. We should split up in order to best keep them occupied - turn their attention away from the hostages. I can probably harass Sabretooth... I've fought him before. But, I was... different then." Julie seems to visibly choke back a swell of emotion. "Or I can whisk the hostages out of there while someone else does that."




"I was figuring we'd need to be two places. If we need to be in three... that's a problem. Most of what I can do -- at least according to what they tell me here -- is to make others better; I definitely am not at my best alone." Eric said.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2007)

Miranda glanced up towards the front of the class.  The Beast was still giving his lecture, and decided to use the chemical explosion as a teaching aid to further his discussion about the properties of exothermic and endothermic chemical reactions.  However, this move, in all it's brilliance, lead to one of the more immature male students to make a snickering hushed about gerbils, which the Beast obviously heard.

Miranda watched the Beast for a moment as she reached for the damage page of notes. "I've gone to danger room's observation deck, the hanger, the archives, I've even seen Cerebra." She paused before silently adding, "I'm willing to bet that you are wondering if I ventured into any place more mundane and cliche? I don't know, someplace sort of like..."  Miranda as she raised her pencil and wrote down the words _boy's dorm + boy's shower_ onto her damaged piece of paper.  "Am I correct?" She smiled.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Astrid's face turns even redder and she looks around surreptitiously, as if expecting someone to jump out from behind them and loudly announce the note's content.

"You saw Cerebro?" she asks, by means of shifting the topic to something safer. "What was it like? I heard the Professor can find any mutant anywhere in the world with it."

Despite there being many professors at the school, no one ever needed to clarify who they meant when they said "the Professor." As for Cerebro, finding mutants was the least wild of the rumors that flickered and sparked between students, like neurons firing in some vast brain that they were all cells in. That Cerebro was really an alien brain that the Professor linked to and enhanced his powers...that Cerebro could kill every human or mutant in the world if the Professor used it wrong...that the Professor WAS Cerebro, having been possessed by the artificial intelligence the first time he tried to use it...Cerebro was the Internet...it was always watching...it told the Professor what everyone was thinking, all the time...

Stupid, most of it. But with a mutant of Xavier's power, where did you draw the line between fiction and reality?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

As the beast's lecture turned to one on manners, the two girls found they had a bit more freedom to speak, everybody now zeroing in on the unlucky punk being berated by Dr Mccoy.

Back in the danger room, the team's discussions were interupted by a high pitched shriek from inside the bank, followed by an explosion, though there were no visible effects OUTSIDE the bank, other than the police captain shouting something nearly unintelligible into his phone.  Something about backup and medical attention.


----------



## Caros (Aug 20, 2007)

Across the school, Nicolas' ears were burning. Not litterally of course, but just a little tingling he attributed to various ladies talking about the cute, eligable young mutants such as himself.  Personally, he acribed it a mutant power, the ability to know when others were talking about him, though sadly, most others tended to ascribe it to arrogance.

He couldn't help it if he was right, women did like to talk about him, his styles, his looks, and in the case of those who were attracted to it, his power. Then again, four years of being a poster child for the school had not done his attitude wonders, a certain entitlement having set in.

Nicolas had been furious when he had been passed over for the new X-men, his rather considerable power and his fourth year knowledge of the school getting him into the secure files, and even as he sat eating his dinner he was fuming over them. Doesn't work well with others, Somewhat arrogant... Too powerful for his own good. All were phrases that had appeared in his file, and, at sixteen he was far from subjective, his mood already poor.

His clothing and styles reflected that, His hair loose about his shoulders, hanging careless over the black silk of his shirt, the fingers of one hand tapping the leather of his pants, the whole outfit dark and brooding as his attitude.

And it was to this annoyed attitude that Pyro and his goons arrived.  A later year like himself, Pyro was far from Nicolas' friend.  He wasn't even really sure why they hadn't hit it off, both had a similar attitude, that their mutant power made them somewhat better than other people. Yet Pyro seemed to take that to extremes, picking on and bullying students for no better reason than because he could.

It irked Nicolas. And in his current state, being irked stood ill for Pyro.  Sitting with Wi-Fi two tables down from Pyro and his victim, Nicolas glanced up, eyes turned towards the four of them.  He looked down again soon after, speaking to the table more than the group of them. "John. What do you say you leave the kid alone."

[sblock=ooc]Sustained defence goes on, and readied action snare type effect with transform if they go hostile =)[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2007)

"It's not as big as everyone saids it is." She sated in a rather disappointed manor. "It's not a giant room the size of the Staple Center with billions of tv-screens which are tuned in on each and every person on this planet."  She paused in though. "It's more like the _situation room_ from 48.  You know, that one room which has all those computers and television screens, but without all the people running around or all the drama."

She glanced around, "I was tempted to put on that one helmet that everyone saids the professor has to wear when he uses it, but I was afraid it would mess something up.  After all, i heard someone say that helmet has some genetic scanning thing-a-ma-bob that only allows certain people to wear it without braking down."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Pyro turned from the as-yet-unresponsive 'Newb' to face Nicolas. "Oy, Alchie, why don't you morph yourself a giant pair of tweezers to pry that stick outa yer..." He stopped as one of his 'lackies' grabbed his shoulder "Com'on man, you nuke another table'n One-Eye'll throw you in detention for a week".  Shrugging the kid off, Pyro stepped forward and grabbed the drink from in front of Xi'an, taking a swig as he looked at Nicolas.  
"You don't scare me, dude.  In the end, everything turns to ash."


----------



## Caros (Aug 20, 2007)

Casually, as if without thought Nicolas rested his hand on the table. It seemed to shrink beneath his touch, the metal legs of the table slowly vanishing, growing out of the top of the table into his hand, a giant metal pair of tweezers grown and then set aside just as casually.

"You're not afraid of me. Thats fine, hell thats good, not exactly trying to engender fear.  That said... You might want to consider the difference, the rather obvious difference in our powers. You control fire, a single element that you can't even manage to conjure without help."

He paused, eyes flicking over to the other student. "I, on the other hand, control matter. Totally and completely. Be it a giant tweezer, concrete spikes and bindings out of the floor, or the utter dissolution of your body."

Though that last bit could be taken with such malice, his tone brightened towards the end, turning a little in his seat. "So tell you what, leave the new kid alone, Cyclops won't throw a fit about us wrecking the room, everyone will be happy. Kay?"


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Back in the danger room, the team's discussions were interrupted by a high pitched shriek from inside the bank, followed by an explosion, though there were no visible effects OUTSIDE the bank, other than the police captain shouting something nearly unintelligible into his phone.  Something about backup and medical attention.




"Ohmigod!" Julie shouted, with clenched fists. "We've stood around talking for so long... one of the hostages is hurt. We've got to do something before its too late!" She looked at Colossus and then to Eric, she knew that it was wise to wait for the leaders to issue commands, but she couldn't stand idly by while innocents were in danger - even if the danger room's threats are only fictitious.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 20, 2007)

Colossus nodded to himself, this was the moment to show himself. "Paragon, you with me.  We go to the front of the building, take on Sabretooth and Blob.  Lightspeed, start moving and get all hostage out of there.  Gwen, you and Temper go around back and try to get that third one." 

With that, Colossus starts to move toward the front of the building.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

*Eric Hassel (Quarterback / Paragon); conditions - fatigued*

_It's not my call, but that was a mistake. It means it's now or never for me to get into the game._

OOC: Because without really bad rolling, Eric will go before Colosus (+9 Initiative vs. +0), I'm going to assume he can act before the group's split up.

"Just one second here. You guys will love this. I won't, but that's my problem..." Eric says, activating what's quite possibly his strongest power -- it's certainly the strongest one he knows about -- to make the powers of all of his teammates (or at least any that are within one of two 5' cubes -- and I think we all were) stronger, before heading after Sabertooth and the Blob.

[sblock=mechanics]
Eric uses his Boost (powers) 10 ability, improving everyone's powers except his own by 10 ranks, up to PL limits. Unfortuantely, this is Tiring, so Eric is now Fatigued.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

"So it's really full of TV's? I always figured it'd just be blank, and he sees everything with his mind," Astrid mused...then her eyes widened and she leaned over to whisper, "It's a good thing you didn't put it on! I heard not even professor Grey can use it! You're not even a telepath...are you?"

Powers could be a touchy thing sometimes. Most people weren't shy about demonstrating them, as it was part of establishing your place on the pecking order. But at the same time, if someone didn't mention something about their powers, it was usually because they were touchy about anyone finding out about it.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 20, 2007)

"I'm on it!" Julie says with a nod, understanding her role. With determination, she launches herself into the air, keeping her altitude low, her rainbow trail showing her flightpath. As she speeds through the air, she makes a mental note of the position of the police officers and the medical teams - strategizing the best drop off point for the hostages. As she nears the blast hole, she decreases speed and manipulates her density to explode into a cloud that swirls into the interior of the bank.

[SBLOCK=OOC]First thing I'd like to do is assess the condition of the hostages. Whoever appears the most wounded I am going to grab first, unless they are guarded - in which case I'll need to wait for backup. If so, I take the first hostage I can find who appears the most helpless. To remove the hostages, I'll first compress to the smallest size I can (for the toughness) and then I'll use the gravity manipulation to make them 0 weight and scoop them up and out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Aug 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Just one second here. You guys will love this. I won't, but that's my problem..." Eric says, activating what's quite possibly his strongest power -- it's certainly the strongest one he knows about -- to make the powers of all of his teammates (or at least any that are within one of two 5' cubes -- and I think we all were) stronger, before heading after Sabertooth and the Blob.




Gwen flexes her hands, not seeing any immediate effect.  "Neat," she says politely.



			
				Drerek said:
			
		

> Colossus nodded to himself, this was the moment to show himself. "Paragon, you with me.  We go to the front of the building, take on Sabretooth and Blob.  Lightspeed, start moving and get all hostage out of there.  Gwen, you and Temper go around back and try to get that third one."
> 
> With that, Colossus starts to move toward the front of the building.




"Sure thing, Peter," Gwen says, looking first to Temper, then shooting a web to the top corner of the rear of the bank building.  "And off we go."

Swinging on her webline, Gwen zips to the top of the bank building.  Looking down at the rear of the bank, Gwen tries to get an idea of how to get through the door without drawing too much attention to herself.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Just waiting on Temper.

Official effects of Eric's Boost, according to the GM: 
GWEN 
- ESP Rank 6
- Mind Shield Rank 7 (Will save now max: +16)
- Telepathy increases to a 26pp array.  Since it's Dynamic, that could be useful.

COLOSUS
*technically since your GROWTH isn't Innate, you should right now be increasing to growth rank 5, but I believe it's SUPPOSED to be innate...*
- Toughness becomes 16 Impervious.
- Super Strength becomes rank 9.
- Immovable becomes rank 13.

TEMPER
- Protection now provides full Knockback resistance (Looses drawback)
- Toughness becomes 16 Impervious

LIGHTSPEED
OK, now here's the person who benefits most from being with Paragon...
- Flight increases to rank 17
- Quickness rank 15
- Shrinking Rank 6
- Gravity Control Rank 12(24pp dynamic array)*
- Corrosion Rank 12(24pp dynamic array)*
- Healing Rank 13
*I assumed since you only have a +10 attack that you would be willing to do a -1 atk/+1 save dc trade-off to get these up*


ALSO, remember that BOOST doesn't increase RANK, it increases Power Points equal to the rank of the Boost.  SO Boost 10 gives 10 pp to each Power they have.  Also remember that they fade at the rate of 1pp/round, meaning next round everybody looses 1 rank of each of those enhanced traits.

Perhaps Eric should invest in Total Fade or Slow Fade in the future.

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Jemal, does the bank have a "back door"?  And where is it in relation to the vault?  Would it be easier to go in through the "hole" and run to the vault?[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2007)

"No, I'm not.." Miranda was silent for a moment as she began to think about her mutant powers. "I'm a ghost..."  She laughed, then glanced down towards her notes. "When I turn invisible, I could walk though walls and I fly." She raised her pencil and smiled. "I could also make this levitate as long as I'm concentrating while touching it, so I guess I'm sort of have telekinesis; but its so weak of an ability that it's not even really useful unless I'm in my ghost form..."

She frowned for a moment as her pencil dropped to the counter top.  That same jerk who the beast singled out earlier was listening to Miranda and Astrid's conversation, decided to chime in with the comment of "loser powers."  Miranda glared at the boy from under the cover of her invisibility and kept her gaze locked on him as she once again materialized. 

"Those powers are nothing compared to my main offensive abilities." Her glare turned into a malicious smile as she aimed her comment across to the ease dropping boy. "See, like all ghosts, I'm able to effect a person's life force. I don't like to, but I can."  She turned towards Astrid and smiled.  "Thats sort of why I chose the name Llorona.  When my brother and I were growing up my parents used to always say 'don't to this, or that, because if you do, then the Llorona would come and get you while you sleep.'"  She laughed as she threw a glance across the table before turning back to Astrid, "So, Calypso what other sort of things are you able to do with water?"

[sblock=OOC]  Since I don't have any ranks of intimidate, I guess I her comments would be 'bluff' attempt to trick the unnamed ease dropper into thinking that Llorona will do something to him that night if he doesn't stop acting like a jerk. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

_That doesn't sound so bad after all,_ Astrid thought to herself. _Why's she jealous of -other- people?_

"Me? Oh. Just about anything, really. I can't -create- water, but if there's any around, I can move it around, shape it, freeze it, whatever I want. Lately I've been trying to work with water -vapor-, like, in the air?" She motions vaguely with a hand. "It's harder for me to sense and mess with, but I can get it to condense now...make rain and fog and stuff."

She tapped her pencil, and admitted, "Sort of like Pyro I guess, only he can at least use that lighter. Where, me...if there's no water around, I'm pretty much useless."


----------



## Victim (Aug 20, 2007)

"Right."   Temper sprints after Gwen.  _What'd that do?_ "Since there's no door, I'll try punching through the side wall, then you swing in and engage.  If you have time, check my line of fire with your remote view thing - we don't want our breaching attack to hit any civilians.," she says.

OOC: I'm not sure how far we start from the bank (a few hundred feet?).  Since only Lightspeed has a movement power, getting to the bank might take some time.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2007)

"It's not that useless, well maybe if you were in space or in an enclosed environment or dealing with a robot, or someone who is insubstantial or something...  But, if you think about it, the human body is composed of about 75% water...  Who knows what sort of nasty things you could do if you were able to lock in on that!?"  She thought for a moment, before her eyes widened at an idea.  "If you are able to affect water vapor, can you make it snow?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

"The less pure the water, the harder it is for me to do anything to it," Astrid complains. "The water in a person's all mixed up with other stuff."

She nods then.

"I can make it snow though, yeah. Or hail. You know, not...over a huge area. But over a specific spot, I can."


----------



## Insight (Aug 20, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Right."   Temper sprints after Gwen.  _What'd that do?_ "Since there's no door, I'll try punching through the side wall, then you swing in and engage.  If you have time, check my line of fire with your remote view thing - we don't want our breaching attack to hit any civilians.," she says.
> 
> OOC: I'm not sure how far we start from the bank (a few hundred feet?).  Since only Lightspeed has a movement power, getting to the bank might take some time.




[sblock=OOC]Gwen has Swinging, but she's not really strong enough to carry you... well, maybe she is...

In any event, I got the impression we were close enough not to have to worry about the distance.[/sblock]

"Sounds like a plan," Gwen replies, concentrating on the interior of the bank directly below her/in front of Temper.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

*Yeah, unless I state a distance, assume it doesn't matter.
UPdate pending, btw*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

[The Danger Room]
[sblock=Initiative]
Lightspeed 28
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Shriek 20
Paragon 18
Colosus 17
Sabretooth 10
Blob 0. (Nat 1 followed by a -1 dex penalty.  wow.)
[/sblock]

The team waits a few seconds for everybody to be ready, and then starts moving towards the building, Paragon enhancing their abilities as they go.
Lightspeed is the first to arrive, waiting just outside for the others to get a little closer as she shrinks.  Then she darts in and grabs one of the three in the corner, reducing their weight and preparing to zoom out with them.
Gwen and Temper, Head to the side of the building, Temper easily knocking a hole through the wall under Gwen's directions.
The strange-looking woman Gwen saw with her ESP sticks her head out of the vault and scowls at Temper as she shakes the mortar off. (50' away, has cover from vault door).

Paragon and Colosus, meanwhile, run through the police lines, a cheer going up as the cops finally see some hope as the giant metalic man and what they probably presume to be his side-kick head in the front door, Colosus stopping face-to-face with Sabretooth, and Paragon finding his entry blocked by the sudden appearance of a wall.. er no wait, that's the BLOB.
"Kids, take out the boys, the ladies are MINE!" the woman shrieks, maniacal laughter filling the air.

[sblock=ooc]
I ran the first TWO rounds of combat to speed things up as you first get there, and then head in.  From now on it'll be round by round.  BTW, I rolled initiative for everyone (I will usualy roll your initiative as well as any reactive rolls that are required ASAP, but you can do the rest of the rolling on invisiblecastle provided you put your char. name in and link to your roll in your post.)  And I found it amusing the order you got put in..
*BTW, I would prefer if during combat you put the descriptives of what you do in your post, and have an ooc/spoiler block with the actual actions, numbers and rolls.*

Also of note, the only character I saw in the RG that had their initiative score listed on their sheet is Temper..  I had to search for Improved init feats and Dex for everybody else.
ALSO, during combat I will be refering to you exclusively by your mutant name, so for ease of play, could you do the same? (Those that have a mutant name) This is only required during combat.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

*Paragon (fatigued)*

_It's easy enough to take down a big guy who's running at you; you just have to go low._ Paragon thinks. _But I don't think he's going to oblige me by charging. Best play is probably to stall until Lightspeed's got the prisoner's free._

"And I thought the Fridge had retired..." Paragon said, raising his shield, and hoping he could keep the oversized mutant from hitting him. He was betting the guy was big, but not all that fast. He hoped to God that he was right. And that he could keep the Blob's attention.

[sblock=OOC]
Paragon starts off in Total Defense; I don't know what the modifiers for that are in M&M off the top of my head. But grappling or getting into a punching match with the Blob doesn't seem like a Good Idea.

Going Total Defense puts his defense at +14 (+11 base -1 Fatigue +4 Total Defense)
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Gwen and Temper, Head to the side of the building, Temper easily knocking a hole through the wall under Gwen's directions.
> 
> The strange-looking woman Gwen saw with her ESP sticks her head out of the vault and scowls at Temper as she shakes the mortar off. (50' away, has cover from vault door).
> 
> "Kids, take out the boys, the ladies are MINE!" the woman shrieks, maniacal laughter filling the air.




Gwen stares down at the appearance of the strange costumed woman and her curious comment.  "No one's taking care of me, lady... 'cept maybe Pete or Eric, but that's about it!"  The teenage mutant focuses on her enemy's mind.  _Got... to... get... through... _

Clearing her mind, Gwen starts to pore her psychic energy into a funnel, assaulting the mind of this female enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm going to assume that at least 1pp has faded from Paragon's Boost (if two rounds have passed, 2pp obviously, and one rank from most of Gwen's powers).

Gwen spends a full-round action trying to use her Mental Blast on "Shriek".  This power is _unreliable_, so...

*1.  Unreliable Check (11 or higher to activate)*: 1d20=13

So far, so good...

Mental Blast is a _perception range_ power, so no attack roll.  Now, Shriek has to attempt a *Will Save DC 24*.  This ignores cover, protection, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 21, 2007)

Lightspeed manuevers between obstacles to drop the hostage off safely behind the police line. _"If only I could carry more than one, this would go by faster."_ Lightspeed thought to herself. _But their inertia makes them unwieldy, and will throw me off balance. I guess I'll just have to do this as quick as I can, and then I can help out the rest of the team with the fight._

[SBLOCK=OOC] I am going to continue rescuing hostages until there are no more hostages left and if then join in the fight. I don't know what numbers I need to represent to show me rescuing hostages, though. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 21, 2007)

"Still, even with those limitations, your power is pretty handy since all you need is a small vial of water and then you got an instant weapon; or if you throw it, you would get an automatic slick trap." 

For some unknown reason, Miranda started to think about the movie Home Alone and what would have happened in that movie if the kid was either a mutant or a super human with powers similar to Astrid’s.  As the movie progressed within her mind, she began to smile at the absurdity of the different scenarios that could have been based on a water manipulation power.  Luckily, Miranda was able to snap her wandering mind back into reality before her thoughts continued beyond her imaginary script’s first water trap.

Miranda glanced down at her notes then began to erase the words she wrote down previously in a big to destroy any incriminating evidence. "I hope you don't mind my asking, but how long have you had your powers for?  You seem to be able to control them alot better then I am able to control mine.."


----------



## Drerek (Aug 21, 2007)

Colossus looks down at Sabretooth eye to eye, "You look soft."  He lashes out with his organic steel fist.
[sblock=OOC]Unarmed Strike vs. Sabretooth.  Danger Room--Attack vs. Sabretooth (1d20+7=12)
I think I did that right.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2007)

"Heh, choosing to walk into the two versus one..."   Temper laughs as she ducks through the hole and walks into the room.  _Okay, just remember basic firearms safety and marksmanship._  She'll stop at position where the impact of missed blasts (both coming and going) should be minimal.  Temper stands unflinchingly as she sights along her right arm, exhales, and then discharges a crimson bolt of lightning.

[sblock]
(Move Action: enter the room)
(Standard Action: Attack Shriek: +11 (Blast +14 Vampiric, Incurable) All-Out Attack 3)

(Result: 5+11=16.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216877) 
(Looks like she's hitting the vault door.  )

(Defense: 13/10.  Toughness +16.  HP 2.)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

"Since I was pretty young...almost as long as I can remember, really," Astrid confides. "I've gotten stronger as I grew, but I've always been able to do -something-. Maybe that's why I've never had...well, I mean...you're not the only one here who has problems controlling their power. But I grew up with mine. It's like...an arm. I don't even think about it anymore."

She shrugs. "Still, it'd be nice to have something I could do any time."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 21, 2007)

The expression on Miranda's face hinted at her inner turmoil.  Although she smiled and nodded to Astrid's comments, eyes brown eyes seemed to reveal an inner sorrow. "I know I should not say this, sometimes I wish I were normal or at least I wish I did not have a 'ghost form.'" Miranda glanced down at her paper in shame.  She was afraid to look up, she was afraid that others were able to listen in on her confession. Somehow, in her mind, that broken test tube had became a nuclear bomb which detonated, and in the silence of the moment she wondered what exactly would become of fallout. 

"I know it is stupid, but I always have nightmares about becoming stuck in my ghost form.  When I found out that Shadowcat was able to become intangible, I wanted to ask her if she ever had the same kind of fears that I had, but then I heard that it happened to her." She frowned. for a moment as her voice took on a grim tone. "Unfortunately, unlike Shadowcat, I'm not able to make things besides what I'm wearing intangible..." 

Miranda closed her eyes and tried to push away her shame filled thoughts. "What also worries me is that archives do not mention how Shadowcat recovered... I'm too afraid to ask her about it also because I'm don't want to find out that it was only a phase she gone through."  Ironically, somehow through all the brooding and negativity, the thoughts conjured up, she found humor in her last statement. 

"I want my powers to be like yours; no, that not it.  What I really want is be able to stay solid or be a 'ghost' without having to continually concentrate on being either." She glanced up from her page of notes. "To use your analogy, I'm not looking for another arm; instead, I'm trying to regain my control over my own body."

"If only I had more then one year's experience with my power, because with my lack of experience, just thinking about entering the Danger Room is sort of intimidating..."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

"One year?"

Surprise wiped out some of the sourness that was creeping into Astrid when Miranda confessed she wanted to be normal. After all, what was normal? What had she been trying to imply? But just one year? _One year?_

"You're saying you've only been able to do...any of that...for one year? And you're worried because you're having trouble controlling it?"

She looked around and leaned forward to say, "Miranda, I've been doing this for...like, my whole life. Of -course- it seems easy to me. You're like someone who just grew a pair of legs and wants to do gymnastics." Astrid smiles and gives Miranda a friendly squeeze on the shoulder. "Don't be so hard on yourself. It takes more than one year to learn how to...to go to the bathroom, let alone learn to control a mutant power. You just have to trust yourself."

Astrid shrugs. "Or trust the Professor and the others. They wouldn't let anything bad happen to you."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 21, 2007)

"Yeah, one year.. ever since my 15th birthday" She smiled as she glanced at Astrid. "I know, my freaking out and everything was silly, but I couldn't help it." She began to laugh.

"I think drama comes too easy for me." Before her comment could be taken the wrong way she added, "You see, I'm an actress or at least I was. I was on one of those crappy teen dramas shows.." She laughed. "I was that bubbly girl who just happened to become prettier then the main character but always got stuck with the crappy lines as a result of behind the curtain politics..."  

She leaned closes to Astrid and whispered. "Even though some people think I should bring down the network because of ant-mutant discrimination, I'm actually glad that the producer cut my part after he found out I was a mutant. Knowing my luck, if I was still on the series, I would have been stuck with that character until I was at 30, and wouldn't that suck.."

"I'm glad Beast assigned you to be my lab partner, the person he assigned last year wasn't as understanding or patient as he thought the he would be."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

[Cafeteria]

Pyro's sneer lets up a little as he seems to realize something.  With a flick of his lighter, a giant ball of flame wooshes in the air between you, startling you, and when your eyesight recovers, he's walking away laughing.  "Sorry Alch, gotta burn.  Later."  The laughter of him and his lackies echoes like a Hyena, and one of the other seniors, Kitty Pryde, comes over to see how Xi'an is doing.  She flashes a smile at Nicolas for handling the situation so well, but blushes and looks to Xi'an when Nic smiles back.

[Chem Lab]

The girls hear a throat-clearing behind them, and turn to see a young man wearing sun-glasses (NO, not cyclops-style) and grinning at them. "Sorry ladies, couldn't help but overhear the antics... I just wanted to let you know that I kinda know how you feel.  I couldn't control my power 3 years ago,.." He picks up a pencil and it melts into water which splashes into a puddle on the table. "See, I can change things into one of the four elements... NOT people, just objects" He hastily adds as the girls lean back a bit  "Used to really suck when I couldn't control it.  Walking around in clothes that suddenly burst into flame or melt into a pool of water is NOT cool.  Then I came here and met this guy, Alchemist.. he's got a similar power, and he showed me how to control it.  I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't give up, and maybe you SHOULD talk to kitty about it.  She's a pretty cool chick, maybe she could help."
  The boy looked between the two of them grinning , then glanced back down to the pudlle on his desk and frowned. "Damnit now I have to clean this up and get a new pencil."


[Danger Room]
[sblock=Initiative]
Lightspeed 28
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Shriek 20
Paragon 18
Colosus 17
Sabretooth 10
Blob 0
[/sblock]
Lightspeed drops off her first load, and zips back in to grab another. 
(I'll rule you can get one person to safety each round, TWO if you surge.  4 people left.  Until you specifically state otherwise, I'll assume Lightspeed continues this till all the hostages are safe, or the badguys are down.)

Gwen focuses on Shriek's mind, and the crazy-looking woman shakes her head, her scarred left eye glowing slightly as she resists the attack. "Nuh-uh, Stay Outa my mind, babe."

Temper, meanwhile, has a more direct (though equally ineffective) approach, her lightning carving a line out of the vault wall above Shriek's head, drawing her attention.

 "Oh you wanna play rough? OK, I LIKE ROUGH!" The deranged villain screams, slapping her hands together and unleashing a massive blast at the little red-head in front of her.  A giant stream of sonic energy bursts forward, slamming into Temper, though she shrugs it off as though she barely felt it.  The floor between the two of them, however, is not so lucky, a furrow ripped through the tiles.

Paragon dodges this way and that, trying to confuse the BLOB(defense 24) As Colosus Hauls off with a wild haymaker at sabretooth, though the beast knocks his fist aside, retaliating by jumping at him in a slashing Frenzy.

The Blob spends a few seconds trying to gauge where Paragon is going to be before finally slamming a massive fist down... Narrowly missing the leaping quarterback and smashing into the floor.

[sblock=Combat info]
I'll roll your saves for you on Invisiblecastle and post them here.  The badguy's rolls will be kept secret so you don't know what their modifiers are, but I AM actually rolling them.

Tempers Toughness save vs Shrieks Blast: DC 32, Nat 1... I'll assume using a HP to reroll is OK with you since that would be the end. Reroll: Nat 20!! Much better!

Colossus Toughness save vs Sabretooths Penetrating attacks: DC 3031,22.  31 suceeds, 22 fails by8.  Colossus is stunned. (If you'd like to reroll, spend a HP and roll your second Toughness on Invisiblecastle yourself, then post actions accordingly *Assuming you roll a 26 or higher and are thus not stunned*
*Colossus gains 1 HP as Sabretooth Surges to attack twice*

ALSO, Just for the record, unless you tell me otherwise, I will auto-reroll your toughness saves when you fail by TEN or more. (staggered/disabled/unconscious/dying).
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
I'm going to say that the Boost runs out at the END of the round, not on Quarterback/Paragon's(We need to settle on one btw, I'm gonna use Paragon until you decide, as it's the one the teachers would use.) turn.  This starts the round AFTER he uses it, meaning that the end of THIS round you all loose 1pp from your boosted abilities (Though most of them aren't affected by it yet as they weren't using ALL 10 pp)
Also, Drothgery, don't forget you can spend a heropoint to overcome the fatigue if/when you want.

And finally, for those of you who AREN'T allready doing it, could you please include Defense, Toughness save(Impervious/not), Condition, and # of Hero Points somewhere in your post? thnx.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

Astrid's annoyance at being interrupted just as she was about to lay into Miranda's old employer for being anti-mutant quickly dissipates as the boy makes his point. By the end, she gives him a lazy smile and twirls a finger.

The water on the desk swirls up into a spiraling cone shape, kind of like a minaret or a soft-serve ice cream spire atop a cone. It then freezes solid.

"Clean up's a jiffy when Calypso's in the hizzy," she quips with a grin. "Who're you?"


----------



## Drerek (Aug 21, 2007)

Colossus ignores Sabretooth's claws and swings at the feral mutant again.
[sblock=OOC]Use a Hero Point to reroll the Toughness Save:  New Toughness w/ HP (1d20+16=35)
Attack Sabretooth: Attack vs. Sabretooth (1d20+7=15).  Not sure if that hit. 
Stats:  Defense +6, Toughness +16 (16 Impervious), HP: 0[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2007)

*Eric Hassel (Quarterback)*

Catching his breath after The Blob took a swing at him, Quarterback shook off the tiredness that empowering his friends had left him with. He wasn't sure how to hurt this guy, but perhaps if he got him off his game a little bit...

"I've been dodging defensive linemen since I was in 7th grade. Granted they weren't quite as big as you are, but they did at least know how to tackle." The Quarterback said, still doing his best to avoid the Blob's attacks, and trying to bait the guy a little.

[sblock=OOC]
5 hero points (just spent one to clear fatigued condition; was 6)
defense 15 (11 base + 4 Total Defense)
toughness 11

Spend a Hero Point to clear off fatigued condition, spend a standard action for Total Defense, and then make a Bluff Check *as a move action* to feint in combat. Bluff check for combat feint (1d20+13=21) -5 = 16
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

The kid's smile returns as the water swirls up "So cool." he laughs "I'm Derek, I... uh.. don't really have a 'mutant' name, can't think of anything suitably cool.. Elemental reminds me too much of Battletech, and then my one buddy suggested that... ER, Yeah, nevermind, I'm a geek." He shrugs as he tries to not ramble.

[sblock=drerek]
Actually, Colossus should have 1HP left over unless you've spent another one somewhere.  You got one for Sabretooth Surging to attack you twice, Plus the one heroes normally have = 2.  You spent one to reroll the toughness save.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Drothgery] I'm going to rule Defensive Stance as similar to Fighting Defensively from D&D.. you HAVE to make an attack roll to use it.  Otherwise there's no downside for a +2 defense, as the stance itself doesn't require any action.
(Just like you wouldn't be able to, for example, Power Attack with a Perception range attack)
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 21, 2007)

Alchemist at heart was very much a one up sort of guy. The fireball from pyro dazzled him and sent the room into a bit of a fervor.  He never liked to be made a fool of, even less in front of a group, yet neither was he looking forward to a fight between himself and pyro, no instead he merely leaned back in his chair, eyes flitting closed.

Mentally he drew a line of effect between himself and Pyro. Through his shoes, accross the tiled floor, up through Pyro's shoes, jumping to his pants, from there to his shirt and then finally to the middle of his jacket.  From there it was a simple matter of redistributing the pigments of his jacket, moving them enough so that the dark fabric throughout it became a little darker, while two simple words appeared in bright red on the mutants back. 

*KICK ME*

Chuckling to himself, Nicolas looked back to his own table, touching the legs back up by replacing those giant tweezers he'd made. He looked up from his work just in time to note that smile from Kitty Pride, one of the schools more famous mutants. His responce was a winning smile of his own that colored her cheeks red, bringing another laugh to his lips as he rested his hand on the table, once again exercising his power.

The table before her shifted, metal growing out from the top of it, looking like base steel at first it quickly took on a green pigment, growing a stock then a bud, before at last errupting as a vibrant red metal rose, the tabletop sinking about a quarter of an inch from his work, the words "Don't have to be shy." Appearing on the surface of it.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2007)

Xi'an stands and nods his head at both Alchemist and Kitty.

"Thank you for that.  I thought it best not to escalate the situation...he doesn't know what truth he speaks when he says everything turns to ash...though in my case, it turns to dust.  Why would Xavier put up with such a smoking pile of...I am unsure of the word in English...

My name is Xi'an Chi Xan...but my friends can call me X."

Xi'an smiles at Kitty and Alchemist.

"So, what do we do for fun aorund here?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

Kitty tries to hide her blush as X stands up and begins talking, thankful for the distraction it provides as she admires the rose.
"The Professor allows all mutants here, especially the younger ones.  Most of us don't really have anywhere else to go" She explains to X.  "Pyro's just... angry.  Would you rather he be out there, hurting people, or in here where his peers can keep an eye on him?  Oh, I'm Kitty, by the way.. Shadowcat." She steps THROUGH the table and extends her hand to him.

"Thanks for the rose, Nic, but you might wanna fix that before one of the teachers comes in." Kitty says in her happy-teenage-girl voice


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

For reasons beyond her control, Miranda decided to take this opportunity to demonstrate that she is also somewhat of a geek.  "Four elements, as in the Platonic elemental system?  Wasn't there a fifth element called aether?  I know in some of the Asianic systems there also wood, space, or metal which would be cool in its own right."  She smiled at Derek. "But still, your power's pretty cool.  It could have been worse, you elemental power could have been based on the humours: Yellow bile (Fire), Black Bile (earth), Blood (air) and flem (water)." She laughs.  

"But seriously.. i know its a stretch, but you should use the name Arcana.  When dealing with Tarot cards the minor arcana refers to each suit and each suit is governed by an element.  That is by Earth, Water, Fire or Air.." She smiled.  "I sort of picked up some stuff from my Grandma who was very superstitious..."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2007)

X shakes Kitty's hand.

"I suppose it's best he's in here hurting people who can take care of themselves then...it's a pleasure Shdowcat."

He looks from Shadowcat to Alchemist and leans forward conspiratorily.

"This is, however, a school.  Perhaps we should teach Pyro a thing or two.  You two game?"


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2007)

_Well, I have her attention at least.  It's still unnerving to scarcely feel things though._  Temper sneers at Shriek and drops into a crouch.  She brings her hands together and surrounds them with a crackling nimbus of energy.  "No.  I'm not playing."  _Not with any hostage taker.  Taking this too seriously?  Feels real enough though._  The lightning coalesces as her world narrows into a tunnel linking it to the other super.  Grunting with the effort of focusing her power, Temper unleashes a scarlet beam, sweeping it upwards slightly.

[sblock]
(Full Round Action: shoot Shriek.  Attack +12 Disintegration +13 Affects Insub 1  All-out Attack 3, Accurate Attack 1)

(Def 13/10, Toughness 16 (16? Impervious - not sure how that's fading) HP 1

Attack Roll 19+12=31.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1218352
Fort save DC 23 for Drain: Toughness 14
Damage DC 28

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

"Whoa whoa...slow down," Astrid says, waving a hand, grinning. "Maybe it's just like...you know, the four phases? Solid, liquid, gas and plasma? Earth, water, air and fire? It's not magic he's doing after all. Mutations are still based on genetics and science and things."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

"My grandma always called magic a science..." Her face turned red from embarrassment. "I got an idea..."

She glanced up towards the Beast, who was busy grading some papers, or at least that is what she assumed he was doing. "Uhm.. Dr. McC... um..., Beast,  is there any cool sounding scientific term that describes the process of when a chemical or something changes its state?"


----------



## Insight (Aug 22, 2007)

OOC: Round 4, right?

[sblock]I'm confused about Paragon's Boost (Powers) ability.  You only listed three powers of Gwen's that were boosted, but she has other powers than what you've listed.  For example, shouldn't Gwen's Enhanced Dex be affected (and her effective Dex right now at 37)?  I'm going to assume that's an error and proceed as normal.  Additionally, I am assuming that he can only boost powers to (PL) rank, but let us know if that's not accurate.[/sblock]

The crazy-looking woman shakes her head, her scarred left eye glowing slightly as she resists the attack. "Nuh-uh, Stay Outa my mind, babe."

_She's dangerous,_ Gwen realizes.  _Better try something else._

Reaching out hand towards Shriek, Gwen shoots a wad of webbing, hoping to entangle the villainness.  After doing so, Gwen crawls into the bank and along the ceiling, then checks the results of her handiwork.


[sblock=Gwen, Round 4]
*Status* -
*Defense*: 22
*Toughness*: +6 (std)
*Condition*: Normal
*Hero Points*: 5

*Assignments* -
** Currently at Boost (Powers) 7 **
*Telepathy Array [current 23pp]*: Mind Control 5 [10pp], Telepathy (mental communication/mind reading) 6 [12pp].
*Webs Array [current 29pp]*: Deflect 3 [6pp], Snare 11 [22pp].

Gwen attempts to Snare the villain.
*1. Ranged Attack Roll*: 1d20+5=15 
*2. Shriek's Reflex Save (if necessary)*: RSDC 21

*3. Move Action*: Gwen wall-crawls along the ceiling and into the bank.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> "My grandma always called magic a science..." Her face turned red from embarrassment. "I got an idea..."
> 
> She glanced up towards the Beast, who was busy grading some papers, or at least that is what she assumed he was doing. "Uhm.. Dr. McC... um..., Beast,  is there any cool sounding scientific term that describes the process of when a chemical or something changes its state?"




[sblock=ooc]
You suck.   you expect me to remember stuff from school?
Now I gotta do research... *Hits Wiki/Google* 

[/sblock]



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> I'm confused about Paragon's Boost (Powers) ability. You only listed three powers of Gwen's that were boosted, but she has other powers than what you've listed. For example, shouldn't Gwen's Enhanced Dex be affected (and her effective Dex right now at 37)? I'm going to assume that's an error and proceed as normal. Additionally, I am assuming that he can only boost powers to (PL) rank, but let us know if that's not accurate.



[sblock=ooc]
I won't be letting it boost Enhanced powers, b/c those are essentially 'abilities', and his boost doesn't enhance Abilities, it enhances Powers.
Boost cannot raise powers above the PL cap.
Also, 







> I'm going to say that the Boost runs out at the END of the round, not on Quarterback/Paragon's(We need to settle on one btw, I'm gonna use Paragon until you decide, as it's the one the teachers would use.) turn. This starts the round AFTER he uses it, meaning that the end of THIS round you all loose 1pp from your boosted abilities (Though most of them aren't affected by it yet as they weren't using ALL 10 pp)



The boost is at 9pp for this round. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

(oops! OOC: Psst. Jemal.)

[sblock]Condensation: Gas to liquid
Sublimation: Solid to gas
Deposition: Gas to solid
Evaporation: Liquid to gas
Solidification: Liquid to solid
Liquification (or melting): Solid to Liquid

Not sure if this is official, but you might call any state change to plasma: Ignition.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

Beast smiles "WELL, That's a bit off-topic, but I'm glad to see you girls taking an interest in this Fascinating subject!" The beast hops up on his table and begins a 10-minute lecture on diferent phase changes, during which you glean the following : 
[sblock=Phase Transitions]Gas to liquid is Condensation 
Gas to solid is Deposition
Liquid to gas is Evaporation
Liquid to solid is Solidification
Solid to gas is Sublimation
Solid to Liquid is Liquification (otherwise known simply as Melting)
General state changes are often reffered to as Phase Transitions, and are a part of Thermodynamics.
*OOC: (Thanx Shayuri)
[/sblock]

By the time he's done, several students are giving Miranda dirty looks, and Derek is trying VERY hard not to smile as he exchanges amused looks with the two girls.
Fortunately, class is almost over, and Dr McCoy/Beast is busy writing something on the board.. The nights reading assignment.. And mentioning how he'll be expanding more into Thermodynamic's impact on some of their experiments in the future.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

As the Beast wrote the assignment, Miranda glanced around the room nervously. 

In the air above her lab station, a small mutant boy with a pyrotechnic based power wrote the word _villain_. This message lasted long enough for it to snuffed out by a paper ball that was aimed towards Miranda.  The paper ball then landed on the counter right in front of Miranda.  By the way it landed she knew that the student who threw it could have hit her if she wanted to.

The paper contained a short message written on one of its sides: _That BETTER NOT be on tomarrow's quiz!_  The other side had a crude stick figured drawing of a girl in a dress with garbage being dumped on her.  Just so that Miranda would clearly understand the message, the girl in the picture was labeled as _*YOU!!*_

Miranda started to laugh nervously as her body slowly began to fade away. When her body was completely invisible she began to whisper, "Do you two think I can escape before someone notices I'm gone?"


----------



## Caros (Aug 22, 2007)

"Eh, Keep it." Nicolas said with a smile, a bright flash of white teeth as he looked down to his own table, resting a hand on it. The business took a little while, but slowly but surely he shaved a tiny bit of height off every table in the caffeteria, leaving them all perhaps a milimeter shorter than when he'd started. "Always said these tables were too tall for the younger kids."

He laughed a little then, slipping up from his table at last, moving forward to offer his hand to the other man. "If Kitty's introduced herself I can't let myself be upstaged. Nicolas Asher... Alchemist I'm sure you heard Pyro call me." He grinned then listening to the students words. "Maybe. Though I'll warn you right now, Pyro's a bit of a hot head... no pun intended. I'll be lucky if he doesn't try to blow me up for the joke I played on his jacket."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2007)

"All the more reason to see to it that he realizes that he can't just blow anyone up--plus, if you are burned to badly, I could probably put you back together...that's part of what I do.  Kitty, you game?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 22, 2007)

Wi-Fi finally turns the last page of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. "Dude, that ending sucked." and looking around and noting that the scene was not as he left it, says "...what happened to the table ...dude?" Wi-fi looks around and notes that Alchemist is no longer at his side; he seems to be flirting again. Sighing, he gets up and slouches over to Xian, Kitty, and Alchemist.

"What's up guys? Oh, hey Xian, I'm Wi-Fi... scanned you the other day when you arrived."

He _[sends]_ to Alchemist: _[dude, what're you doing talking to Kitty... you know how jealous Lightshow can get]._ He searches for her mind _[she's in the bathroom right now so that gives you about 3 minutes to get the heck outta here]._


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

"Stop running," Astrid suggests crossly, grabbing the note and wadding it up. "It'll just keep getting worse. Stay visible and flip 'em off. If they're too stupid to take notes on a lecture, that's not YOUR fault."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2007)

*Miranda draws her first line (in the sand...)*

She re-materialized.  "You're right..." She grinned defiantly, and gave the girl who tossed the note and evil eye (complete with a slight power manifestation which caused her eyes to glow black) "If anyone tries to do anything to me, I could always make them sick for a week or something."   This was the first time Miranda actually truly considered using her powers for purely offensive purposes, without bluffing. 

She smiled at Astrid and began to laugh. "That way they will have plenty of time to study for the make-up quiz.  That is, when they are not sitting on the toilet."


----------



## Caros (Aug 22, 2007)

[Just talkin Wi-Fi. Not like anyone's gonna whup me for that... the flower maybe, but... eh, who's counting right?  Side's looks like we're gonna go mess with Pyro right away. Newblood things he's got a trick up his sleeve.]

He paused then, shaking his head as if to clear it. Mental communication always sorta bugged him, drove him up the wall when the professor did it, and Wi-Fi only got away with it for telling secrets.  "Wi, just a heads up. You really should stop scanning the new arrivals, one of these days the professor or one of them is gonna come down on you hard."

Again he paused, lifting his hands even before the comment came. "And yeah, one of these days I should stop messing with the furniture. Just cuz I don't listen to my own advice doesn't mean you shouldn't."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 22, 2007)

Wi-fi smirks and winks at Xian. "If you have eyes, don't you use them to see? Just because I have a well-developed mind-sense, does that mean I shouldn't use it? I don't see anyone around here, beside Blind over there, walking around with their eyes covered. Besides..." he looks utterly confident. "Not even the professor could catch me."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

[Cafeteria]
Kitty grins and takes the rose as the four of them start planning the Pyro Prank.
*OOH, Mutant pranks, this could be good!*

[Chem lab/Hallway]
Derek sat forward as Miranda rematerialized "Yeah, come on ghostly babe, a face that pretty should NOT be invisible." He grinned and poofed the wadded-up paper into air. "Saves on waste." He stood up as the bell rang.  "Sweet.  come'on, lets get outta here before they mob us!  And hey, I wouldn't suggest Using on someone, except in self defense(Or a real good prank).  The Teachers tend to frown on it...  IF they catch you, that is."

[Danger Room]
[sblock=Initiative]Lightspeed 28
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Shriek 20
Quarterback 18
Colosus 17
Sabretooth 10
Blob 0[/sblock]

Lightspeed zooms back in for another pick-up, dropping him off at the police.  That took care of two of the ones tied up in the corner, and as she looked back, she saw that the two who hadn't been tied up had taken the distraction presented by their attack to bolt.  That left just the lady in the vault, and the last tied up hostage.

Gwen and Temper continued their battle with Shriek.  The deranged villainess dodges Gwen's webbing only to step right into Temper's blast.
She screeches in pain as clothing and bits of flesh flesh are ripped off her left arm, and looks down at it grimacing in pain (made the fort save, failed toughness by 4.  1 lethal damage).

Shriek returns the favour with a howl, sending another blast at Temper.  THIS one, she feels.

Quarterback meanwhile continues avoiding and taunting the Blob, who starts getting angry as his wild flailing keeps missing. (feint successful, Blob Misses.)

Colossus and the Sabretooth continue swinging at each other, though neither is making much headway, Sabretooth dodging the metal man's fists and scraping his claws innefectively across Colossus' tough skin. (Both missed)

[sblock=combat info]
Temper's Toughness save vs DC32: 26.  fails by 6, Stunned if you don't spend an HP to reroll (As stated before, unless you tell me otherwise I will auto-use HP on a fail by 10 or more). *NOTe: If you do reroll, you are still stunned on a roll of 1, 10, or 11.*
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] 
NOTE: I changed blob's attack to occur between quarterback and Colosus simply for flow. he still technically goes last.

BTW, could everybody put at the start of their posts what general area of the school they're in? (Like I'm doing)  makes it alittle easier to scan through and remember who's doing what where.
Also, for the case of Impenetrable Toughnesss boosted by Quarterback, it would fade as follows : Loose 1 pp impervious, THEN loose the corresponding toughness, until the powers are back to normal.  Temper would therefore be currently at TOughness 16(15 impervious). and next round at Toughness 15(impervious).


> "Not even the professor could catch me."



I do so love a challenge. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

"Yeah," Calypso says a little weakly as she gets to her feet. "Lunchtime at last. I'm so hungry I could eat school food." She turns and heads for the door, feeling self-conscious, like someone had just pointed out a big zit on her face.

_Psh, oh she's so pretty she should be visible. I guess that makes me...what? Not pretty? Not AS pretty?_

(OOC - I'm assuming that, like many schools, lunch is divided into two alternating periods, so only half the students are dining at once...explaining why Astrid and Miranda were in class while Pyro harassed the others in the cafeteria. )


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - I'm assuming that, like many schools, lunch is divided into two alternating periods, so only half the students are dining at once...explaining why Astrid and Miranda were in class while Pyro harassed the others in the cafeteria. )



yep.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 23, 2007)

*Eric Hassel (Quarterback) (5 HP, DEF +11, TOUGH +11)*

"Hey, Pete." Quarterback says to Colossus. "You think we should show these guys something about the theory of comparitive advantage?" (Hey, Eric's got Enhanced Int as well as Enhanced Str  ) ... and moves from facing the distracted Blob to facing Sabretooth instead, trying to execute a straightforward takedown.

[sblock=OOC]
Trip attempt on Sabretooth, assuming there's enough space to manuever to make this possible.

1. Move from facing The Blob to ganging up with Colossus on Sabretooth (briefly); there don't appear to be flanking bonuses in M&M...
2. Make a melee attack to begin a trip attack, and then a Dex check to actually trip him...
Trip attack, trip check (this assumes the Improved Trip +4 applies to both rolls) (1d20+11=16, 1d20+9=21) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 23, 2007)

[Chem Lab/ Hall]

She found herself blushing at Derek's complement as she painstakingly shoved items into her messenger bag.  As soon as Astrid started walking away Miranda gave a look of mock horror at her previous statement. "You are willingly going to eat the school's food?  What sort of monster are you?!?!?" 

By the time Miranda was finished packing her books, Astrid and Derek were halfway towards the door.  Seeing this, she decided to reenter her ghost form while concentrating on holding her bag close to her chest so that she could fly above the heads of the other students without having the bag swing wildly and knock several students out.  Once outside of the room she then switched her focus on becoming solid and smiled to her fellow classmates.

 "You know what I'm really in the mood for?  A chili-dog.  Hopefully thats one the menu today instead of a heaping bowl of dysentery..".


----------



## Insight (Aug 23, 2007)

"Good job, Temper," Gwen says, shifting slightly on the ceiling to get a good shot at the villainness.  "Now, as for you, lady, let's try this again."

[sblock=Gwen, Round 5]
*Status* -
*Defense*: 22
*Toughness*: +6 (std)
*Condition*: Normal
*Hero Points*: 5

*Assignments* -
** Currently at Boost (Powers) 6 **
*Telepathy Array [current 22pp]*: Mind Control 5 [10pp], Telepathy (mental communication/mind reading) 6 [12pp].
*Webs Array [current 28pp]*: Deflect 3 [6pp], Snare 11 [22pp].

Gwen attempts to Snare the villain.
*1. Ranged Attack Roll*: 1d20+5=25 
*2. Shriek's Reflex Save (if necessary)*: RSDC 26
[/sblock]

EDIT: Forgot crit raises DC by 5!


----------



## Drerek (Aug 23, 2007)

*Colossus, Danger Room*

Colossus snarles at Sabretooth, "Stop moving!".  The man of steel (  ) reaches out and grabs Sabretooth by the scruff of the neck.

[sblock=OOC]Colossus attempting to Grapple Sabretooth.  Looked at the rules, seem to indicate he has to make an attack roll.  He has Improved Grab and Improved Grapple.  He rolled a natural 19.  He has Improved Critical (unarmed strike).  Not sure how all that combines.  I am so much better at D&D rules.
Round 5 Attack (1d20+7=26)
Stats: Defense +6, Toughness +16 (15 Impervious), HP: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 23, 2007)

The short girl staggers from the impact of Shriek's sonic barrage.  "Oww!"  _Move, move, move!  Did 7 months without the slightest scratch or bruise make me this soft?_

If still pressed by the strange supervillain, Temper ignores her injury and roughly drops to the floor of the bank while charging another destructive lance.

[sblock]
If Gwen's snare doesn't render Shriek bound and helpless, then spend a HP to recover from Stunned and:

Free Action: Drop Prone
Full Round Action: shoot Shriek. Attack +9 Disintegration +13 Affects Insub 1  Accurate Attack 1)

(Def 16/13, Toughness 16 (14 I, crit immune) HP 0, Prone, Bruised (?) -1

Attack roll: 13+9=22 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1220889
Fort save DC 23 for Drain: Toughness 14
Damage DC 28

Else:

Nothing (stunned)
(Def -/13, Toughness 16 (14 I, crit immune) HP 1, Stunned, Bruised (?) -1

-------------------------

I need a higher budget for sound effects. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> [Chem Lab/ Hall]
> 
> She found herself blushing at Derek's complement as she painstakingly shoved items into her messenger bag.  As soon as Astrid started walking away Miranda gave a look of mock horror at her previous statement. "You are willingly going to eat the school's food?  What sort of monster are you?!?!?"
> 
> ...




"GAH!" Astrid jumped as Miranda appeared out of nowhere right next to her, talking. She quickly looked around to make sure no one seemed to be noticing, then put a hand on her heart. "Don't -do- that," she said, finally cracking a smile as the shock wore off.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 23, 2007)

*Danger Room - Lightspeed Attacks!*

_Now that all of the hostages are safe, I can help the others with the villains. Let's see, I've fought Sabretooth before, so I know I can handle him - as long as I can avoid his claws. But it looks like Colossus and Paragon have him taken care of. That crazy lady looks challenging, but that Blob guy -ugh- he is really grossing me out!_

Lightspeed dissipates into her cloud form, keeping herself insubstantial yet low to the ground. More like a swift stream of smoke rather then fogging the entire lobby. She floats over the distracted villain until she finds an ideal landing spot just below The Blob's crown. Satisfied with her plan of attack, she quickly compresses herself into her tiniest mode while simultaneously increasing her mass. Bringing her full weight times X on a concentrated spot - a maneuver created by her younger brother. "Let's see how much fat you have in your head!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]Okay, I'm hoping I can sneak up on The Blob, perform the Jack-Hammer maneuver using the gravity manipulation to increase damage. So I guess I need to roll Hide first. I'm not sure what kind of modifier I get for being insubstantial and wisping across the ground. So I'll just roll a d20. 

Lightspeed sneaks up on The Blob. (1d20=14) +12 = 26

Now, I don't know how to increase the damage factor, if there even is such a thing, for the weight increase. But, I wouldn't have to worry about that anyway. So I guess this counts as a growth strike... except I'm shrinking... so Shrink Strike? Oh well, I'll roll a d20 and hope for the best. 

Lightspeed's Jack-Hammer on The Blob! (1d20=17) +10 = 27.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 23, 2007)

[Hall outside of Chem Lab]
"Uhm...Boo?" Miranda laughed for a moment until she realized that she had forgotten to do a gradual transition between her ghost form and her physical form. She glanced down. "I think I should try to learn how to make myself not partially invisible when I'm in my ghost form.  That way I wouldn't have to worry about inadvertently scaring someone..." 

As the three walked towards the cafeteria, Miranda found herself laughing a thought crossed her mind. "So Derek, did the lecture help you think of a mutant name?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 23, 2007)

Xi'an looks pleased that he has recruited some help in teaching this bully a lesson.

"Pyro gets off on making other people look weak...we should find a way to make him feel weak...and do it in front of everyone.  Wi-fi...could you figure out what he's really afraid of?  If we know that, I bet we can make something happen."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 23, 2007)

*Cafeteria: Wi-fi, Alchemist, Xi'an and Kitty*

Kenny smiles. "It won't even be difficult." Kenny searches the network of minds around him and locates Pyro (_taking 20 with 150 ranks of Quickness_). Once sensed he attempts to delve past Pyro's inherent mental defenses and sift though his deepest fears (_Mind Reading, Deep Scan, DC 20; subtle 2-undetectable_). "Well, well, well, what do we have here?" he muses.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

[sblock=Wi-Fi]
Firstly, I think you meant Quickness 15, not 150...
Secondly, Mind Reading isn't a flat DC, it's an opposed power check vs will save, and Pyro gets a +4 because I'm ruling that his "Deepest Fear" counts as personal/Guarded information.
19 Kenny's Power Check.
17 Pyro's save
Doesn't matter though, you still beat him.
[/sblock]

[cafeteria]

Wi-fi searches through Pyro's brain as he leaves the cafeteria, finding (predictably enough) that Pyro's greatest fear is water.. Large amounts of it, that is... he can't swim and is scared he'll drown.  Meanwhile, the bell rings.. the rest of the classes are over, and it's about to get crowded.

[hallway]
As they walk the hallway, a rude red-headed boy and two of his friends Bump Derek out of the way, giving a leer at Astrid as they continue on.  Derek frowns at them but ignores them and turns to the Girls "I dont know, Phase sounds pretty cool.. but a bit misleading, maybe.. I can't 'phase' myself, just change other things.." He sighs as they approach the cafeteria "It doesn't really matter, it's not like I'm gonna be one of the X-men or anything, what do I need a cool name for, right?"

[danger room]
[sblock=Initiative]
Lightspeed 28
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Shriek 20
Quarterback 18
Colosus 17
Sabretooth 10
Blob 0 
[/sblock]

Lightspeed flashes back into the room, grabbing the *Last hostage* (OOC:There was ONE more tied up, now you've got them all)

Gwen and Temper continue double-teaming the enraged, shrieking villainess.  Gwen's webbing successfully _entangles_ the woman, and Temper blasts again, though the villainess manages to avoid the brunt of the attack.
The villainess works her hands free enough to aim them at the troublesome pest on the walls, unleashing a Sonic Blast that nails her squarely, nearly knocking her from the roof.

Meanwhile, back near the door, Quarterback leaps away from the confused Blob and tackles Sabretooth squarely, but the beast shakes him off easily, though the momentary distraction allows Colossus to grab him with one impressively powerful hand, lifting him helplessly off the ground.

Sabretooth struggles weakly to get free, but the tin-man holds him steady.

Blob looks around for a moment, trying to figure out where the pipsqueak he was fighting went, before ambling over to him "HEY, where ya think YER going kid?"

[sblock=combat info]
Julie gains TWO Hero Points for spending her first few rounds saving hostages. 

Gwen hit with the webbing, Shriek failed Reflex save by 2.  Temper hit, but Shriek made both saves (A pair of 19's. sorry)
Shriek is Entangled (-2 attack/def, -4 dex, half movement), Injured 1

Gwens Toughness save vs DC32:29! 1 Bruised damage.

Quarterback : The improved Trip +4 only applies to the Check, not the Attack roll (that's just a straigth up MElee Attack roll).

Colossus : Improbed Grab means you can make a grapple check whenever you strike someone unarmed.  Improved Grapple means you can grapple someone with only a single arm, leaving you free to deal with other things as well.
This means you make a Normal attack (which you did), dealing damage (+5 b/c you crit), and THEN make opposed grapple checks to see if you grappled him.
I made the opposed checks for you.. 
31
Sabretooth got a 29. 
He also makes a toughness save vs DC 30+5 crit = 35
Toughness save = 28.  Failed by 7.  Sabretooth is stunned, Bruised, and Pinned.
*NOTE: For next round, the boost will be 6 pp*
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2007)

Calypso shoots a venomous look back at the redhead before responding to Derek. "You don't have to be an X-man to have a cool nickname," she points out. "Even for us second-stringers, it's kind of fun. And I think Phase is fine. Or...wait, that other guy has alchemy down. Eh. Sometime just hit the library or a thesaurus and look up 'elements' and see what happens."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 26, 2007)

*Quarterback*

Seeing that Colossus has Sabretooth tied up for now, Quarterback returns his attention to the Blob.

(assuming Lightspeed moves to attack the Blob before Quarterback acts)

"Some mutants are just made for those immovable object vs. unstoppable force collisions. My tin buddy over there might give you a demonstration of that in few seconds. Me, though, I'm more of a team player." He says, trying to draw the Blob into a position where Lightspeed has a better chance to bring her powers to bear against the walking amorphous mass.

[sblock=OOC]
Quarterback

Defense: +11 (shield)/+6
Fortitude: +11
Reflex: +11
Will: +11
Toughness: 11/6 flat-footed

Attack against defense 10 to set up an aid to attack (1d20+7=23) 
Lightspeed's next attack against the Blob (after the first one, as she probably goes before Quarterback) should be at +5 (Aid +2 + Teamwork 3).
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2007)

[Hallway]

She chortled as she ran in front of Derek and Calypso.  After a moment she spun around and started walking backwards.  "Don't be hard on yourself. So what if you're not an X-Man trainee?  Who cares?"  She put her hands onto her hips. "Being an x-man doesn't make you cool, you're cool regardless of whether or not you have to wear one of those yellow sentai-suits."  

"Besides, I'm pretty sure that at least 1 in 10 mutants have nicknames that are misleading."  She smiled, "If worse come to worse, I'm pretty sure Calypso and I could come up with a clever or cool sounding name like.. " She thought about one of the equations Beast wrote on the white board. "Delta." She smiled.


----------



## Victim (Aug 27, 2007)

"How goddamn tough do supers get!" Temper yells, beginning to grow frustrated at her powers' lack of effect.  Still on the ground, she'll bite on her lip and start building up another devastating - in theory - bolt.  _No more sweeps with the beam; I'm going to overload.  Sure, it goes a bit wild when I put too much power into it, but with the webs accuracy shouldn't be a problem._  A jagged bolt arcs towards Shriek from the girl's hands. 


[sblock]
Disintegrate Attack on Shriek.  Attack +8.  Disintegrate 14.  Power Attack 3, All out Attack 3.

Attack roll 13+8=21.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1226910
Toughness Drain 14, DC 27
Damage DC 32

Defense: 13/10  Prone.  Toughness +16, Impervious 15?  Bruised -1. HP 0
(6 points of boost has 3 canceling the drawback, and 3 going to Impervious, IIRC.  It looks like I may have been knocking off points too early.  Not like the Impervious matters now though

[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 27, 2007)

For just once in his life he wished he wasn't so damned popular, that bloody itch of a pretty girl talking about him striking again, hand scratching at the back of his head as he waited for Wi-Fi to work his magic.

"If I had to take a guess on Pyro... Probably iceman beating his sorry.." He chuckled a little, streaching and scraching that damned itch once again. "Anyways, I think I might opt out of messing with Pyro for now, honestly I'd like to get some lunch in me at some point today. If you find that you need me you know where you can find me, though if it opens up I might see if the professor can let me romp through the danger room today. Didn't get picked for the team... feel kinda overlooked."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Defense: 13/10  Prone.  Toughness +16, Impervious 15?  Bruised -1. HP 0
> (6 points of boost has 3 canceling the drawback, and 3 going to Impervious, IIRC.  It looks like I may have been knocking off points too early.  Not like the Impervious matters now though
> 
> [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]
Considering she's using a penetrating rank 17 attack, the impervious didn't matter.  Would've mattered against Blob, but both Sabretooth and Shriek are Penetrating.[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Aug 27, 2007)

*Danger Room*

Colossus smiles at Sabretooth wickedly, "Have you ever wanted to fly, comrade?"  With that, he turns and throws Sabretooth out the window as hard as he can, arcing the throw a little up to avoid the police cruisers.
[sblock=OOC]That was fun.
Stats: Defense +6, Toughness +15 (15 Impervious), HP: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

Gwen bounces from the ceiling to the wall to the floor, reeling from the effects of Shriek's sonic blast.  "That... hurt... lady," she says.  Angling for another shot, Gwen raises her arm and shoots a stream of webbing hoping to bury the sonic villainness in a coccoon of sticky webs.

[sblock=Gwen, Round 6]
*Status -
Defense*: 22
*Toughness*: +6 (std)
*Condition*: Bruised (-1)
*Hero Points*: 1

Assignments -
- I thought we were at 6 last round.  Oh well... -
*** Currently at Boost (Powers) 6 ***
*Telepathy Array [current 22pp]*: Mind Control 5 [10pp], Telepathy (mental communication/mind reading) 6 [12pp].
*Webs Array [current 28pp]*: Deflect 3 [6pp], Snare 11 [22pp].

Gwen attempts to Snare the villain.
*1. Ranged Attack Roll*: 1d20+5=21 
*2. Shriek's Reflex Save (if necessary)*: RSDC 21
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2007)

[Cafeteria (everybody not in Danger room is here now)]

Astrid, Miranda, and Derek enter the Cafeteria slightly behind some of the other students, and see the place starting to fill up.  Miranda notices Kitty Pryde holding a metal rose and talking to a trio of cute guys.. lucky Shadowcat.  Derek leads them quickly to get some food before all the seats are taken.  "Actually, I kinda like 'Phase'.  I guess I'll give it a try." He smiles warmly at them "Thanks girls, what would I do without you?  Hey, there's Alchemist!"

Derek waves at Alchemist as he and the two girls head to get their food.

[Danger Room]

[sblock=Initiative]
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Shriek 20
Quarterback 18(A)
Lightspeed 18(B)
Colosus 17
Sabretooth 10
Blob 0 
[/sblock]
Gwen's webbing splats into the entangled Shriek, but the effects are moot as Temper blasts her again, incinerating the webbing, Villainess, and a portion of the wall behind her.

Quarterback turns his attentions back to Blob and distracts him as Lightspeed dashes back into the fray after dropping off the last hostage with the police, shrinking and focusing her gravity powers as she sneaks up behind the Blob (who remains intent on Quarterback).  She easily gets the drop on him and her dense fist plows into the back of his head, crossing his eyes as he staggers forwards.  There is a hideous moment when it appears he may actually fall on Quarterback, but he manages to stay standing... Barely.

Colossus, meanwhile, has apparently had enough of Sabretooth and turns, flinging the beast into a wall across the street.  He smashes into the wall, causing a large portion of the mortar to crack and come loose, before falling to his hands and knees.
The cops move to surround him, pointing their guns and shouting "freeze" as he looks up, grinning savagely.  You think perhaps that was not the best move...

The Sabretooth leaps at the nearest cop, and takes him down as the others fire seemingly ineffective bullets at him.

Blob, meanwhile, struggles to stay standing (much to quarterback's relief).

[sblock=combat info]
Gwen's web hits, but Shriek makes the Reflex save.  Temper's blast hits, Shriek rolls nat 1 on Fort save, dropping her Tougness save to a -5.  Toughness save vs DC 32=12. Shriek = Dust.

Lightspeed Attack vs Blob : I had her delay as she sees Quarterback getting ready to set him up.  I used your rolls from last round but had her Power Attack, since she's got him Surprised and is being aided.  She hits, Blob makes DC 32 Tougness save (27 + 5 power attack).  Blob gets 20.  Blob is staggered.

Colossus throw : Sabretooth weighs ~300 Pounds.  You can throw him 100 feet.  He makes the toughness save vs wall, as well as 7 out of the 8 tougness saves vs bullets, taking 1 injured damage.  His healing factor has allready healed the Bruised damage, however, leaving him at 1 Injured, and across the street (30' from bank, hampered movement if you can't fly b/c of cops & cars in the way)
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2007)

[Cafeteria.. Daydreaming..]

_Show off. For her next trick she'll probably make it 'disappear'..._ Miranda pouted bitterly... 

For a moment, time seemed to stand still for Miranda as her thoughts rang out loudly like the toll of church bell at high noon.  In her mind, she envisioned a scene from a western, a a vacant, ransacked town with boarded up windows.  She stepped onto a dust covered boulevard in clear view of the townsfolk who trembled within each wooden edifice from fear. 

She calmly walked towards the center of the street and noticed an other figure stepping towards her on the opposite side of the road.  It was kitty.  _Shadowcat, your reign of terror is over.  I'll give you until the twelfth toll of noon to leave this town, or else you'll be leaving in a crate. _ The church bell began to toll, and Shadowcat stood defiantly with all the false bravado she could muster.  A faint gust of wind blew past Miranda carrying a tumble weed as the bell rung out it's final toll.  Within the blink of an eye both Miranda and Kitty charged forward before becoming engaged in a spectral cat-fight.

Miranda felt a slight breeze and blinked as someone stepped through the spot were she stood.  Embarrassed, she quickly followed behind Calypso and Derek. Moment's later, to her horror Derek waved to Alchemist, who was one of the boys Kitty was talking with. _She can't be that popular?!?_

[sblock=OOC]
For dramatic purposes, let's assume that Miranda's daydream is being played at full volume, and is stylistically "filmed" in the stlye of Sergio Leone (meaning its a badly dubbed spaghetti western).  Thus, she is giving all the telepaths in the cafeteria audience a psychic treat. Hint Hint Wi-fi[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"I'm kind of glad you didn't get 'alchemy' or whatever," Calypso confided to Derek. "It's kind of a stupid name. Way overdone." She quickly glances up and gives a big wave and grin to the Alchemist as Derek calls his greeting. "Oh hi!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2007)

She was several steps behind Derek and Astrid. "So.. who are the other two other guys?"


----------



## Victim (Aug 28, 2007)

Temperance scrambles to her feet as her powers tears through Shriek and consumes her. _Was the hostage in the vault extracted?  I haven't seen Julie go past me.  I think. , I'd better check; I guess this is fog of war.  A sonic thing might cause internal bleeding anyway, making moving the person dangerous._  She darts foward into ruins of the vault and yells at Gwen: "Help the others; I'll check things out back here."  _But if they were really in trouble, shouldn't I have heard something?_


[sblock]
Free Action: Acrobatics check to instant stand: roll 12+5= 17.  DC =20: FAILURE!!!http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228861 
Move Action: Stand from prone.
Standard Action -> Move: Head into the vault.

Notice +12

Defense: 16/13.  Bruised -1.  HP 0.  Toughness +16 Impervious 14
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

Astrid squints at the boys, and shrugs...then gets a wicked smile. She waves at Alchemist and says, "Hey, Alky! Who are your friends there? _Miranda _wants to know."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2007)

Her face turned bright red as she glanced from Astrid to Alchemist.  "I can't believe you just did that..." She smiled nervously and began to wave as she wondered if any rumors about her were about to begin.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 28, 2007)

Xi'an takes a second to break out of his thoughts..._water...hmmm...how to do that?_

"Oh, excuse me, my mind was wandering.  I'm Xi'an...or Desert Ghost.  I'm new...I guess that's obvious."  

Xi'an then smiles, trying to be charming.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 28, 2007)

Colossus looks in horror as Sabretooth gets up and starts attacking the police.  "He shouldn't be up."  With that he runs towards the feral mutant to stop the attacks.
[sblock=OOC]Stats: Defense +6, Toughness +15 (14 Impervious), HP: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2007)

Gwen bounds forward into the main part of the bank, looking for her other allies.  Seeing the Blob as the most obvious target, Gwen concentrates on assailing the mountainous villain with mental energies.

_Cannnnn't.... quite.... do.... it.... _

Failing to gather her concentration, Gwen instinctively tries to web the giant villain, not realizing of course that her webs would do little to slow him.

[sblock=Gwen, Round 7]
*Status -
Defense*: 22
*Toughness*: +6 (std)
*Condition*: Bruised (-1)
*Hero Points*: 1

*Assignments -
** Currently at Boost (Powers) 5 **
Telepathy Array [current 21pp]*: Mental Blast 5 [10pp], Telepathy (mental communication/mind reading) 5 [10pp].
*Webs Array [current 27pp]*: Deflect 2 [4pp], Snare 11 [22pp].

Try to hit Blob with a Mental Blast
*1.  Unreliable check*: 1d20=10 - FAILS

Shoot webs at Blob instead.
*2.  Ranged Attack Roll*: 1d20+5=16 
*3.  Reflex Save DC (if necessary)*: 21
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2007)

"Don't you think you should..." Quarterback says as Colossus runs off. "Never mind." _I wouldn't mind taking orders from Prof. Summers. But Pete's not thinking tactically, and I can't argue with him in the middle of a fight._

"Y'know big guy," He says to the Blob, "Taunting people you can't seem to lay a hand on is perhaps not the best move..." He says, trying to set up Lightspeed for another attack.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack: +7 melee/+4 (damage unarmed +4)
Defense: +11 (shield)/+6
Fortitude: +11 
Reflex: +11 
Will: +11 
Toughness: 11/6 flat-footed
Hero Points: 5

Quarterback uses the Aid action to help Lightspeed attack the Blob, and Feints to further the set up.
Teamwork setup, attack defense 10; Feint as a move action -- bluff at -5 (1d20+7=11, 1d20+8=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 28, 2007)

"Oi! Derek!"  He replied simply, hand rising in a quick wave to the student. His thoughts were somewhat a mirror of Miranda's, lucky Derek accompanied by two cute young things.  Headed that way anyways, he sprinted the short distance between the pair of them, slipping into line just behind the trio. "Just the mutant they were looking for."

He jerked a thumb at Wi-Fi and Xi'an as the two approached at a slightly calmer rate. "Well Xi'ans already introduced himself. The other one is Wi-Fi. Just a suggestion, if he looks at you, start repeatedly thinking 'Calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean.'" He grinned. "It helps, well, makes him try at least."

He looked then to the more timid of the two girls, (Assuming she hadn't vanished to hide her blush), dipping low in a bow, clothing rippling, long sleeved silk growing a bit more baggy, a t-shirt now, one she would recognize as a 'very' close approxmation of some little bit of merchandise that had been produced with her likeness when she'd been a celebrity. "Rare to see someone among the students who was famous before they could fly, lift cars, shoot energy blasts or whatever your paticular power is." He winked. "Don't watch much tv, but I must say I was a bit of a fan. You did a lot with the matierial you were given."  

He flashed her one more brilliant smile before turning his attention to the group as a whole. "Alchemist, please," he laughed. "Alchy makes me sound like a child, drives me batty. Though speaking of childlike... David.." He jerked that thumb at Wi-Fi and Xi'an. "These two need water for a bit of a prank."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"Relax, Miranda," Astrid murmurs as the three come over. "You'll see."

She nods at them as the introductions proceed, giving Miranda a little jealous glance when Alchemist recognizes her, then says, "I'm Calypso...and no jokes about the Day-O song. It's from The Odyssey. Hi."

Again, that wicked grin.

"And did someone say...water?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 29, 2007)

Miranda threw a glance at Wi-fi after hearing Alchemist's suggestion, and gave him a weary smile. _Um... if you're reading my mind.. did you um..watch my daydream?_ 

Miranda then found herself thrown off guard by Alchemist's bow. If her face was red before, it now appeared you glow brightly.  "Thanks, but..."  She whispered closely, "you don't have to bow." She glanced around cautiously before adding . "Someone might notice, and I don't want to make too much of a scene."  

She smiled coyly then leaned forward and whispered. "Now, be honest, were you a fan before, or after, I did that infamous beach episode on HBH?" This was Miranda's favorite test which she only asked her male fans since the episode in question was often referred to as the _'OMFG! Gloria's actually Hot!'_ episode.  She smiled and threw a quick glance towards Kitty.  After a brief moment she then realized that she forgot to introduce herself. "Oh yeah, um.. for those who don't know... I'm Miranda..." she then added an overly dramatic voice, "they call me, LLorona." 

She glanced from Calypso to Alchemist and the others. "So what exactly are you guy's planning, and how can I help out?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

Wi-Fi thought sends to Xi'an, Kitty and Alchemist _+Water... lots and lots of water... Our pal Pyro is terrified of drowning.+_ "Your Iceman guess was pretty good." He smiles.

(new students walk in)

"Sheesh man, is there ANYONE you don't know." he throws a wink to Kitty and Xi'an.

"Oh come now, I don't go around reading EVERYONE'S mind..." he glances at the newcomers. "I mostly just use the parts of your brain that you're not using... like a big invisible organic computer network." _+It lets me do stuff like this.+_ he broadcasts to the group.

At Nereid's mention of water, Kenny's face lights up. "Can you get ahold of enough water to dunk someone in... or fill their room with?" He glances at Xi'an, "Is this what you were thinking when you said _'prank?'_"

He focuses on Miranda. "C'mon now, stop blushing girl... yer makin' me WANT to read your mind." He smiles.



			
				LLorona said:
			
		

> She glanced from Calypso to Alchemist and the others. "So what exactly are you guy's planning, and how can I help out?"




Oh, he leans in conspiratorially. "We're gonna prank Pyro for being such a ... well, unlikeable individual."

Jemal - OOC: [sblock]I meant 150... Quickness has no DC and so isn't limited by the Power Level. Now that I have my hands on ULTIMATE POWER though, I see that some of my flaw-costs are wrong, I think. I'll correct my char-sheet soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

(who's Nereid?)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 29, 2007)

(Neried = a sea nymph = calypso)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 29, 2007)

Miranda frowned and gave a look of mock disgust as she saw a staff member walk past the group. "How dare you suggest such a vile thing?  Future X-men must act as role models to the mutant community.."  As soon as the staff member was out of earshot she added in, "... and its too bad we're not X-men! "  She grinned maliciously. 

She leaned forward, "If you guys also want to add insult to injury, I'm pretty sure I could actually make him wet himself, or flip out more then he normally would if I tug on his life-force hard enough.."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

"I can get a hold of however much water there is around," Calypso replies. "Which is usually more than people think, if I scrounge a bit. Drinking glasses, ice, dew, water in the ground after sprinklers, faucets... How big a room did you have in mind?"


----------



## Caros (Aug 29, 2007)

Alchemists head cocked briefly to one side, a grin blossoming on his lips. "Anyone who cares enough about me to gossip knows its a habit of mine. Still, appologies" He chuckled straightening a little, his clothing rippling again, dark silk running down his arms now, one button loose, showing a chain about his neck with a single beat up little ring hanging from it.

"I was a fan after." He said simply, raising a hand to forstall her comments however, he continued.  "And while I fully realized that I am a sexist, chauvinistic pig, I must say that is is much easier to appriciate the acting of a beautiful woman, when said beautiful woman is not spending much of her onscreen time lamenting the fact that she is not pretty." He paused, silent and almost solumn for a moment before breaking out into another grin. "And you look quite astonishing in beach clothing."

Stifling laugher he looked to the group, his head shaking slowly. "Since most people know me by the mutant name, I suppose I'll bring it up. Nicolas Asher... Alchemist for obvious reasons."

He was silent then for long moments, somewhat out of sorts with him as he listened to the discourse, finally piping up to add his two cents. "Far be it from me to ruin the fun? But isn't the conspiricy of six mutants to torment one messed up young man by exploiting his greatest fear a bit much?" He let that hang in the air for just a few moments before chuckling. "If you actually need water to manipulate thats not difficult for me. Sprinkler system goes through the whole building, indoor plumbing etc. I can easily reroute the line to spray wherever we feel like with as much pressure as we feel like. And repair the inevitable water damage... unless you can?" He looked to Calypso.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

Calypso shakes her head and looks away for a moment. Why were they even asking? With Alchemist around, her powers were pretty secondary. There wasn't much she could do with water he couldn't, was there? Was it a complicated joke at her expense?

"No. I can dry things out by taking the water out...but you're right. Six on one's not a prank. It's...kind of pathetic. He can't be that bad."

In truth, she'd never really met Pyro. Now she was a little curious about all the rumors of his supposed 'badness.'

"Besides, you can probably do stuff with water even I can't...like turn stuff into water or whatever," she echoes her doubts to Nicolas. "I pretty much just move it around." Well, that wasn't really true either. "Sort of."

_God, make up your mind!_ she screamed at herself mentally. _You sound like an idiot!_


----------



## Caros (Aug 29, 2007)

"Heh, don't worry about being overshadowed by me, my power over liquid really isn't solidified all that well." Such an admission would send color briefly to Alchemist's cheeks, head turning, glancing about, as if embarassed to be heard.

"My power is transformation, I take one substance and alter it into another." He started, hoping that by explination he could ease that worry. "My potential in the feild is unlimited... or so the professer tells me, Eventually I'd be able to turn lead into gold, air into adamentium, hense the name Alchemist."

He paused, scractching the back of his head, once again looking chagrined. "Unfortunately right now its limited by my perception.  When I came into the power I could only affect things I was touching with my hands. Eventually, after about a year I learned to draw a 'line of effect' between me and something that I wanted to transmute. Basically I transmute a tiny bit of everything along that line, then change my target."

"That stuff is easy. I have a sort of... well I call it composition sense." He looks to his shirt. "Silk. A base fiber found commonly from silk worms. Triangular fibres, high elasticity, Strongest natural fibre currently discovered... I could go down to the chemical composition if I wanted to bore you.  The problem is that the more abstract something gets, the more difficult of a time I have grasping it."

"Just recently I figured out liquids. I can freeze them since I know thats just removal of energy, or boil them since its just heat. I can seperate them from other substances, pull wine out of carpet, but the same amount of effort could have me topple the west wing of the school." He chuckled at that. "I just have to work with what I have. Rather than move the water in the pipes which is hard, I move the pipes."

He looked to David. "If you want someone to actually change stuff into water for you, David is your man though. Much better choice."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 29, 2007)

She smiled at Nicolas. "You certainly know how to flatter a girl, that's for sure." She grinned. "I do appreciate your honesty considering that many guys who recognize me would have just flat out lied and said they were a fan 'ever since the show started' without realizing I did not join the cast until the second season." She chuckled. "If I had any brownie point's to hand out, I'm pretty sure you earned one."


She frowned after hearing both of Nicolas's and Astrid's objections. "We don't all _have_ to prank him, some of us could act as decoys and spies and or as 'the proverbial bait'.  After all, what use of pranking someone if you get caught in the process?"  She grinned at Xi'an and Wi-fi. "I've wanted to find a way to get back at Pyro's and his friends ever since Gremlin figured out how to activate my 'ghost form' so that only my clothes would vanish.."


----------



## Caros (Aug 29, 2007)

"Call it a learned talent. People give me a lot of flack for being flirtatious." He cast a brief, scathing glance at both David and Wi-fi. "But when you get down to it, It makes women at ease around me.. You're not blushing anymore after all. And honestly, who doesn't like a compliment once in a while."

He listened intently to Miranda, shoulders rising and falling in a shrug, that he did not in fact have a counter arguement. Then all at once he straightened, eyes growing shockingly wide. "The fiend! We must punish them all soundly and at once for the travesty."  He broke out into a brief grin, his tone obviously not all there before adding in a more normal voice. "You know... its not just my cloths I can alter... if you want to get back at Gremlin."

[sblock=Wi-fi]Reading his surface thoughts at any point after gremlin's pranks would provide equal amounts of lewd images, profanity at his absence during the break, actual anger at such a vulgar prank and the phrase, "Calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean, Go away Wi-fi, Calm blue ocean."[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

Wi-Fi looks at Nicolas and unsuccessfully hides a guffaw. 

"Hey, if any of you want to back out, its no sweat off my back. I just thought it would be a lot more interesting than laying the douche-bag and his cronies out on the floor in the hall." 

He thinks for sec and adds, "...after all, we don't want anyone to actually get hurt or to actually get into any big trouble. While the Professor might tolerate parlor tricks every now and then, I'm sure he'd come down hard if someone's life was put in danger... even if its scum like Pyro."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

"I don't even know what you guys are planning," Calypso points out. "What's this prank going to be?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 29, 2007)

Without thinking she smiled at Nicolas and in her most sultry voice stated, "Devious thoughts often causes me to cease in my blushing." She chuckled vaguely as her minded wandered down a inappropriate path. Before long she suddenly realized what she had blurted out. Then, as if sensing the awkwardness of the moment she quickly glanced away as she felt her cheeks start to burn.  

After taking a moment to 'cool' herself, she then smirked. "Although I *might* be satisfying to watch my make Gremlin eat a bologna and turd sandwich, I think it would suffice just to watch his clothes melt off to reveal that he is dressed in _My Little Pony_ underoos."

She laughed. _Oh the innuendo!_


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

"Oh, sorry." Wi-Fi looks sheepish. "Calypso, right? Well, we were thinking... _at least, I think we were thinking..._ anyway, we were thinking of filling Pyro's room up with water, which he's deathly afraid of."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

Calypso blinks. _Talk about doing things the hard way..._

"Well, you'd have to change the pipes to pour water in his room, then make his room watertight," she points out. "Then hope it fills up before he comes back...and hope that he comes back before any of the professors realize something's wrong with the water system."

She gives a shrug and says, "Probably easier just to make a bubble of water around his head if he's scared of it."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 29, 2007)

[cafeteria] 
Derek shook his head "Well, I don't think we should screw with the water pipes, Alchemist.  I can make the water if Calypso here would be kind enough to control it.  I don't think we should go QUITE that far with it just yet, though.  Like you said, we don't want anybody to get HURT.  Maybe if he just happens to get wet a whole lot.. the pipes in his room burst and spray him, but then when he calls the teacher everything's normal, he walks past a water fountain and it sprays him.  Little stuff, and a lot of it..  And then maybe finish off with something big like whatever you guys had in mind, but make sure it's reversible and untraceable."

They sat down with their food as they continued talking.

[danger Room]
[sblock=initiative]
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Quarterback 18(A)
Lightspeed 18(B)
Colossus 17
Sabretooth 10
[/sblock]
Gwen heads for Blob, sticking some webbing onto his fat backside while Temper scrambles to her feet and rushes into the vault, finding an unconscious woman laying near the back.

Quarterback again attempts to set-up Blob, who is stills struggling to recover from the last blow to the head.  The new one sends him toppling over, and Quarterback barely manages to dive out of the way as the huge mutant gouges a whole in the floor.
Colossus leaps over the cars to battle Sabretooth once again, reaching there just in time to plant himself between the feral beast and a cop, taking the hit with a grimace, though satisfied that he had saved the mans life.

[sblock=combat info]
Quarterback sets up success.
Lightspeed's second Jackhammer hits, Blob fails toughness by 11. He's down.
Colossus had to take a full-move action to get there, Sabretooth attack hits, Toughness save Vs DC 30 : 21.  As stated before, I only HP Reroll when you fail by 10.  
Colossus: 1 injured, Stunned.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 29, 2007)

In his best immitation of the Dread Pirate Wesley, Quarterback says "Tie him up, Princess." to Gwen.

"I'm going to see if Pete needs a hand with Sabretooth. I imagine you two can get there ahead of me..." He says, heading down the street to where Colossus and Sabretooth are fighting.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Colossus reels from the attack, but at least he stopped the carnage for the moment.
[sblock=OOC]Stunned means no actions this round, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Aug 29, 2007)

_Unconscious?  Not good.  Shock? Head injury? This might be worse than basic first.  I should have studied more of my grandparents' books and journals; I was just there 3 days ago!_  While trying to figure how to treat the injured woman, Temper scoops up a sharp edged metal or tile fragment - no doubt caused by the blasting - and begins slicing the bottom of her shirt into bandages to be applied where needed. 

[sblock]
Medicine check to stabilize: +4, Improvised Tools:  11+4=15.  Success http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1231524


no action type is listed for the Diagnosis use of Medicine.  If it's a move action or less and Temper is already in position from her movement last round, then let's attempt that as well (preferably before the stabilize:
Diagnose: 19+4=23.  Success.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1231533[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

She pondered for a moment. "Derek has a point.. " She signed as she glanced down at her food then smiled as an idea came to her.  "Now what if the fire sprinklers went off when Pyro was walking underneath them?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2007)

"Or we could hollow out a pit, fill it with water, and have just a thin layer of grass on top. I could stand or sit in the middle of it, and call him over..." 

Calypso considers. 

"But then he'd want to get me back. And really, he's never done anything bad to ME."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2007)

"I like the idea of unexpectedly dunking him...in front of everyone.  If we could have him stand over a pit covered with a sheet of wood or metal, but not realize where he was, I could touch the ground beneath his feet and cause it to disintegrate away...though I'd have to be right there with him.  But it is me he was messing with, and I don't want anyone getting into undue trouble on my account."

Xi'an considers for a moment...

"Of course, once he falls into the water, if it were to start behaving even more irraticlly than normal...that would not be a bad thing."

Xi'an smiles at Calypso.

"But this would only be good if EVERYONE saw it."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

She thought for a moment before her eyes lit up.  "What we can do is lure him out to someplace by making him think he was going to get lucky with some girl only to have Xi'an show up at the predesignated time.   Then Xi'an could disintergrate the floor and Astrid could make the water act strange while she's hiden from view."  She grinned. "To insure that everyone would see it someone could video tape it and I could upload the footage into the school server. Now the only problem is, how do we get everyone to see the video? And how do we make sure that it stays on the server until it is wiped on Sunday morning?."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2007)

"Yeah, and if water starts acting weird, it doesn't take a genius to guess who's behind it," Calypso says dryly. "Plus, who would the lucky girl be?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Plus, who would the lucky girl be?"




*Everybody slowly turns to look at the end of the table where Miranda is sitting*



[sblock=ooc]
Also, "calypso says _dryly_"
I love it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

"Touche, on both counts."  She frowned. "No matter what, that girl would become explicit in the plot even if we start a rumor and use a random name since the gig would be up if he asked her himself and she said 'no.'" She looked down. "Since I do have a grudge against him and his click, my part would make sense.  Unfortunately, I don't think I make him believe I was serious about having a tryst, even if I brought in my A game."

She grinned. "However, we *can* set up a situation that he isn't sure who he was meeting. Like for instance, if he was studying then a piece of paper mysteriously appears before his eyes with the words: _Meet me by the _____ at 10pm.  I'll make your wildest dreams come true <3_  written on it."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=OCC]
Lol Jemal.  Beat me by one minute. lol.  Funny how I responded without even knowing what you were typing.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 31, 2007)

After a moment of silence, Miranda then found herself saying, "Alright then what do you guys want me to do, drop an anonymous note," she sighed, "try to overtly 'seduce' the scumbag?"

_Why do I always get myself into these sort of situations?_


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

Calypso shrugs awkwardly. "I dunno...this plan doesn't really involve me, so I don't have a say. It seems kind of mean though. Is he really that bad?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 31, 2007)

"I say we get him in a hallway, turn the floor to water, watch him squirm and then warn him not to mess with us anymore. Easy set-up, easily fixed... uh, right Alchemist?"


----------



## Caros (Aug 31, 2007)

"Err... not really. The problem with turning the floor to water is that only Derek can do that. And he can't turn it back."  He chuckled quietly. "I can only take something existing and turn it into something with the same chemical composition... at least so far."

He shrugged gently, looking to Miranda. "You certainly don't have to do things if you don't want to, though honestly I do like the idea of Pyro being taken down a notch or six."  He paused, thinking. "You've got a good plan, though for a bit more simplicities sake... tell him to meet you by the school pool after hours. He'll head there, gotta lure him to the edge of the pool, then I'll just transmute the ground into a nice happy slide. Easy to fix, There are camera's that will catch it, and Its not hard to e-mail the footage if you can get near the server."

"Personally I'd rather you manage things anonymously. If you manage that... well there are about three or four people in the school who could make the ground do what it did, and unless he's looking carefully he isn't gonna know its me. And even if he does... Pyro has nothing on me" He grinned that rakish, playfully arrogant grin.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

"Um...if he's afraid of water, why would he go anywhere near the pool?" Calypso asks.


----------



## Caros (Aug 31, 2007)

"Good point." He blushes briefly, glancing back up to the roof and streaching. "Okay so it might take a little bit more than a letter. I doubt Pyro could resist any one of you lovely ladies."  Again came that grin, smothering laugher.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 31, 2007)

"I could take that bullet.  After all, this _IS_ technically an acting gig.."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 2, 2007)

*[Cafeteria]*

As Miranda glanced towards Nicolas and Kenny's end of the table, she found herself hesitating for a moment as she bit her lip.  Something deep down was bothering her about the plan; unfortunately, she was unsure what it was.  She thought hard for several seconds as she tried to figure out what was causing her unease, but then when no answers came into focus she gave Alchemist a weak smile. "So, Nicolas, what time should I meet him at?"  She then quickly glanced over to Wi-fi, "Kenny, are you able to locate Pyro?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

"Miranda...are you sure about this?" Calypso asks.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 2, 2007)

"Yeah," she tilted her head down for a moment, a move which reflected her unease. "Astrid, I know you don't want to get involved, but could you join me when I go talk to him, that is assuming that he's not in a class right now.  That way, no matter what decision I make, I would have someone who is impartial with me who could easily tell me if I made the wrong choice or not." She smiled and began to blush. "Also, this is... um... the first time I ever asked a guy out, and I'm afraid that it may come out a little scripted."


----------



## Caros (Sep 2, 2007)

"If I had to pick a time, sometime late. Less people around, easier to catch him unguarded and all that."  He paused, head tilting as he too examined her. "Well, like Astrid said... If you're uncomfortable with it I'd rather just leave Pyro alone."

He smiled sweetly then, trying to bring his own brand of upbeat humor to the situation after she murmured her more important worry. "Well that simple enough to fix, Just have to repeat after me. 'Alchemist, would you like to go somewhere... sometime for coffee or a movie or something?' With that said the second time should be a piece of cake no?"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 2, 2007)

[cafeteria]
*ooc: Classes are over for the day except for the Danger room session*


> "Also, this is... um... the first time I ever asked a guy out, and I'm afraid that it may come out a little scripted."



"You could.. uh.. Practice on *me*, if you wanted?" Derek grinned, blushing slightly, and glancing at Nicolas as they both offered their.. services.

[Danger Room]

[sblock=initiative]
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Quarterback 18(A)
Lightspeed 18(B)
Colossus 17
Sabretooth 10
[/sblock]
Gwen webs up the Blob then heads for Sabretooth, shooting a line of webbing out the door and swinging herself over the cop cars.
Temper rips her shirt up to make bandages for the girl inside the vault.  Noticing a deep burn along her side, she bandages it, stabilizing the woman though she doesn't awaken.

Quarterback dodges back and forth through the cop cars, making it up to where Colossus is facing the beast, while Lightspeed flies overhead, attempting to use her speed and density to plow right into Sabretooth, though he sees her coming and sidesteps at the last second, lightspeed ending up several feet behind him.
The large metal Colossus is currently holding a gash in his side as the apparently unwounded Sabretooth comes in for another round. His claws scratch off the hard metal this time though, unable to penetrate.

[sblock=combat info]
Colossus Toughness save vs Sabretooth: 33 Success.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 2, 2007)

Her eyes went big.  Her heart pounded loudly.  Her face turned red. THEN her body became invisible.  Even if it was jest, she never had two guys ask her out at the same time.  She glanced at Astrid as she began to solidify. _Is she getting jealous of the attention?_ 

Miranda smiled and glanced over towards the boys and gave them a sultry look, 
"Astrid, would _you_ like to go out sometimes for a movie or something."  She giggled, and before Astrid could respond she playfully added. "That way the boys don't have to fight over us, they could just watch." 

Her seductive look broke down into an embarrassed smile as she she quickly glanced away, not wanting to see what sort of impression she left on Astrid's face.  She then covered her face to hide her burning cheeks before she began to laugh as she began to imagine the sort of scene that must have been playing in the minds of everyone who overheard the conversation.

Jokingly she began to utter Alchemist's mantra, 'calm blue sea.'


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

"Puh...huh?" Astrid sputtered, taken totally off guard. She'd been looking off to one side, trying hard not to scowl. Startled and embarrassed, all she could do was open and close her mouth for a second, then finally burst into laughter and smack Miranda's shoulder.

"I should say yes just to teach you a lesson," she jokes, "but the peanut gallery would like it too much. Besides..." Astrid flutters her lashes. "I'm afraid I'm just not _Pyro_ enough for you. So go get him, girl. Just don't get burned." She grins.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 3, 2007)

"Thanks for the vote of confidence, I know you're just jealous that he's the one who will get to go swimming with me." She then sarcastic chimed, "But alas, he's the one who is getting wet tonight.."  

Miranda glanced around as she played with the buttons on her black workshirt.  "I hope I don't get in trouble for this.." She quickly vanished for several seconds before reappearing with her shirt tied in such a way that it showed off as much of her upper torso as possible. She spent a second to adjust her top and smiled seductively as she she placed herself in a proper mindset.  "I'm ready."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 3, 2007)

*Quarterback*

_The only way to be a leader is to lead._ Cyclops had said that as often as his coaches had. Everyone but Temper was here. It was time.

Sure that Colossus would shake off Sabretooth's first attack in a second, he shouted out encouragement as he moved into position for his own attack.

"Is everybody ready? Then let's finish this!" He said. It had always worked with his football teammates. He hoped it did with his friends here.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack: +7 melee/+4 (damage unarmed +4)
Defense: +11 (shield)/+6
Fortitude: +11 
Reflex: +11 
Will: +11 
Toughness: 11/6 flat-footed
Hero Points: 4

Spend a Hero Point to Inspire, giving all of Quarterback's allies a +5 to attacks, saves, and checks for the next round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 3, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Is everybody ready? Then let's finish this!" He said. It had always worked with his football teammates. He hoped it did with his friends here.




Gwen smiles silently to herself at the quarterback asserting himself.  

Looking to the remaining villain, Sabretooth, who would likely resist Gwen's webbing, Gwen wonders if he is as resistant to her mental abilities.  She swings on her webline over Colossus and lands atop a lightpole.

Gwen shifts, then proclaims, "Look, Wolverine is here to clean up this mess.  Hey Logan, let's take out the trash!"  She turns to Sabretooth and smiles.  Sure enough, behind Colossus and to the left, Wolverine approaches from around the corner.

"Yo, Petey," Gwen says.  "Let's see if Sabretooth here is a fraidycat."

[sblock=Gwen, Round 9?]
*Status -
Defense*: 22
*Toughness*: +6 (std)
*Condition*: Bruised (-1)
*Hero Points*: 1

*Assignments -
** Currently at Boost (Powers) 3? **
Telepathy Array [current 19pp]*: Illusion - all senses 6 [18pp].
*Webs Array [current 25pp]*: Deflect 11 [22pp], Snare 1 [2pp].

Gwen summons the image of Wolverine appearing behind and to the left of Colossus.  Wolvie has bared his claws and approaches Sabretooth.

*1.  Create an Illusion [9] of Wolverine.*  This illusion affects all senses.  
*2.  Will Save DC 16.*  If Sabretooth interacts with 'Wolverine', the villain gets a Will save. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2007)

_Hmm, that will hold for now.  Fight or continue treatment?  She ought to be stable for at least 30 more seconds.  That should be enough._  Temper dashes outside, bending low.  _... 4 ..._

If she can catch sight of the bestial Sabretooth, Temper will snap off a quick bolt at the first possible opportunity with a flick of her wrist.


[sblock]
Move Action: leave vault, try to get line of fire to the battle outside.
Standard action: If she can get LoS to Sabretooth:  Blast +13 Vampiric Accurate Attack 1, All out Attack 2.  Precise Shot.

Attack: +11.  11+11=22.  Range penalties or cover? http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1238920
Damage DC 28

Otherwise, continue movement.


Defense 14/11 (or 16/13). Toughness +16  Impervious 12.  HP 0.  Bruised -1.

EDIT: Inspire goes off after her turn, so it wouldn't apply this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Sep 3, 2007)

Molly Hayes is bored.  This is a statement that should, when heard by a knowledgeable person, carry the same sense of foreboding doom as "we're all gonna die" or "we need to talk."

Yes, Molly is bored, and to top it off she's unreasonably bored.  She was at a school for mutants and superheroes.  It should be _interesting_!  But so far it was all waiting around and learning stuff.  Molly needed something to do... something interesting... something that a huddled group of people, talking quietly about and using worlds like "humiliate" would be involved in.

Molly bounds up to the group, grabbing two of them by the shoulders and forcing her way into the circle.  "Hey guys!  What's goin' on?  You planning something?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

"Bwah!" Calypso yelps as another girl pushes in beside her. She scoots back a step and jams her fists against her hips.

"Wha...who the hell are you?!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 3, 2007)

Miranda was looking at herself in her compact's mirror when Molly pushed her way into the group.  _I think need make-up_.  She glanced at the small girl. "By the way she shoved herself into the circle, I'm guessing one of the power-puff-girls.." She smiled and reached for some mascara.

"We're planning to throw a surprise party for pyro..." She grinned.


----------



## Caros (Sep 4, 2007)

"Eh, well I don't think the school has a dress code, considering some of the outlandish stuff I've seen worn around here." He paused briefly, looking her over and begining to calmly repeat his mantra, casting a guilty look at Wi-Fi as he continued. "And as far as the teachers are concerned, If anyone gets busted over this it'll end up being me. And for the chance to show up Pyro... I'll take a few days detention."

He paused, glancing down as the small girl burst her way into the group, provoking a little bit of startled laughter from some, himself included. "You know, for super powered mutants... The hiding place we picked to develop our master plan is sort of lacking."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 4, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> "Eh, well I don't think the school has a dress code, considering some of the outlandish stuff I've seen worn around here." He paused briefly, looking her over and begining to calmly repeat his mantra, casting a guilty look at Wi-Fi as he continued.




Miranda could only chuckle.  Violating a relaxed dress code was not what she would have gotten in trouble for, nor was she thinking about her part in the plan.  Never the less, she was lucky that no one who could see the invisible was watching as she took off her shirt. 



			
				Caros said:
			
		

> "You know, for super powered mutants... The hiding place we picked to develop our master plan is sort of lacking."




If she wasn't busy concentration on doing her make-up, she might have said: _Sometimes, the best hiding place is out in the open._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 4, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> As Miranda glanced towards Nicolas and Kenny's end of the table, she found herself hesitating for a moment as she bit her lip.  Something deep down was bothering her about the plan; unfortunately, she was unsure what it was.  She thought hard for several seconds as she tried to figure out what was causing her unease, but then when no answers came into focus she gave Alchemist a weak smile. "So, Nicolas, what time should I meet him at?"  She then quickly glanced over to Wi-fi, "Kenny, are you able to locate Pyro?"



 He flashes a winning smile, "Easily."



			
				Imerek said:
			
		

> Molly bounds up to the group, grabbing two of them by the shoulders and forcing her way into the circle. "Hey guys! What's goin' on? You planning something?"[/color]
> 
> "Oh... Hey Molly, what's up? We're planning Pyro's humiliation and we think we have a plan. Don't tell anyone else though, eh?" he winks at her.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2007)

Miranda smiled at Kenny. "Good.  Now, could you please locate him for me?" She bit her bottom red stained lip as she gave Kenny a look of want and desperation; the same look she planned to give Pyro in a few moments.


----------



## Imerak (Sep 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Bwah!" Calypso yelps as another girl pushes in beside her. She scoots back a step and jams her fists against her hips.
> 
> "Wha...who the hell are you?!"




"My name's Molly, but you can call me Princess Powerful!"  Molly grins exuberantly.  "Ooh, you're playing a prank? Cool!  Can I help?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

Calypso stares.

"Princess...powerful?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2007)

[Cafeteria] 

Miranda snapped her compact shut as she glanced at Molly.  "Well it depends, how good are you at spreading rumors?" She smiled impishly at Molly. "We need everyone to know something big and important is going to be posted on the student server, and luck for us you have a trust worthy face." 


She smiled for a moment then crossed her arms.  "However, I think I might need more credibility when it comes to my part of the ordeal."  She ran her right hand through her cropped hair. "It probably would be easy for me to lure Pyro into the trap; but to be truly effective he will need to think that I have feelings for him."  She cringed then glanced at Astrid, "Unfortunately, that might mean that we may have to set the school's rumor mills on fire with stories about the secret flame I hold for Pyro, among other things." 

"Its risky, but I'm pretty sure that we can manage to pull it off."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

"Princess _Powerful_?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda smiled at Kenny. "Good.  Now, could you please locate him for me?" She bit her bottom red stained lip as she gave Kenny a look of want and desperation; the same look she planned to give Pyro in a few moments.




Wi-fi laughs. "Who would resist a look like that? Give me a sec." _Kenny locates Pyro again._



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Princess Powerful?"




"Yeah, good old Molly." Kenny smiles and broadcasts to everyone in the group, except Molly. _+Humor her, her help is better than her tantrums... I've been here a while and seen one...+_


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

> Never the less, she was lucky that no one who could see the invisible was watching as she took off her shirt.



Though she should be careful, b/c there ARE at least two mutants in the school that CAN do that.  And one that can see through walls, though fortunately he's far too much of a gentleman to peek... That and Professor X keeps tabs on him. 

[cafeteria]

Kitty Pryde shares a look with Astrid - They were both feeling kind of left out as the guys all focused on the TV star.

Derek mentally nods to Wi-fi, thinking back *Yeah, took Nic a long time to clean up after her.* He chuckled slightly, glancing at Nicolas and then coughing to hide his laugh, noticing the two uncomfortable girls, he steps between them with a smile "AW, and here I was hoping I could start the rumour mills as to why *I'm* hanging out with such hot babes." He threw an arm around Astrid and Shadowcat's shoulders.  "So which one do you want Nic?  Xi'an?"  He laughed and then let out a *YIPE* as Shadowcat phased out, causing him to stumble and have to grab a table to keep from falling.  She turned and winked at Astrid & Miranda, giggling.

Meanwhile, Wi-fi senses that Pyro is outside hanging out with some of the other 'undesirables'.  He also senses a strange mental energy nearby.  Reminds him of the last time he tried interfacing with a cyborg, but to his knowledge there shouldn't be anything like that around here.

Meanwhile, Derek rights himself, looking around slightly embarrassed. "Ow.. ok, point taken.  It was just a joke..."

Molly couldn't help but sigh at the antics of the teens around her... Why do people get stupid when they get older?


*OOC: Need Colossus for Danger Room.  ALso, anybody know when Milagroso's getting back*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

"Pyro's over by th--" Wi-Fi frowns and tries to figure out who Pyro's with and also the strange mental energy. "Hold on, getting something strange here."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2007)

What can you say?  Miranda loved the attention and for the first time in a long time she felt like her old self.  She could imaging a camera crew on the other side of the table, the heat of the key light as it focused on her face.  For once she was playing the part of a star and not a supporting role.  

Then she felt a tingle of guilt.  _What about Astrid?  I hope I'm not making her resent me! _ She glanced at Astrid and smiled meekly.  She wanted to make Astrid feel important, but how?  

She end had an idea as she faced Derek. "Well Derek, you like everyone else must involved with the rumor mill.  A properly functioning rumor mill can not rely on one person alone."  She smiled then glanced at Astrid, "Astrid, I know you probably don't want to do this, but I need you and Derek to act as primary sources of information since only the both of you know what I said during lab today." She blushed as the phrase _I seen boys shower_ popped into her mind. "People might come to you two to get confirmation on any rumor we start.  No matter what, be evasive and make them think that you two were trying to talk me out of getting involved with pyro.  After all, Pyro just tried to start a fight with one of your friends..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2007)

Miranda then glanced over to Kenny. "What do you mean, you're getting something strange here?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Kenny thinks for a moment and says. "Okay, you know how normal humans only use about 7% of their brains? Well, my ability allows me to tap into the part that your NOT using. I have a brain like everyone else buy mind isn't really there, it's HERE." he says, tapping Miranda lightly on her forehead. "And here." he taps Molly on the head.

"Its not something I can really control, I just sort of turn everyone's unused brain space into a massive organic network. When I go and look for someone with my mind, I'm not actually going anywhere, I'm just looking around at people I'm already inside; I have a range of quite a few miles and I have quite a few tricks I can pull because of it."

"Right now, however, I'm getting some interference. Maybe I can..." Kenny attempts to read Pyro's surface thoughts, and having done that he'll look out of his eyes and listen with his ears to see what's going on and who's causing the strange interference.

---
Mind Reading +10


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Astrid shares a private little smile with Kitty, then nods at Miranda.

"Relax...I know rumors. I'm not a complete wallflower..."

She gives WiFi a funny look as he explains his power and puts a hand to her temple.

"That is the creepiest thing I've heard in a long, long time. Gah."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Pyro's talking to his friends about a party they're throwing that weekend, out in the woods.  Theyr'e talking & thinking about who's bringing the booze, who to invite, how they're gonna keep it hidden from the teachers, etc.  The interference isn't coming from near them, As you concentrate, you realize it's coming from the direction of the front gate.  You can't pinpoint it, but it's moving and getting stronger, as though it's coming closer.. maybe somebody coming up the walkway.  
You're also starting to get a headache.  And if it's giving YOU a headache, then Proffessor Xavier and Ms Grey must be picking it up too.. right?  But then what's going on?


----------



## Imerak (Sep 6, 2007)

Molly frowns.  The older kids are acting weird as usual.  She doesn't know why they were going to all this effort to trick Pyro -- just walk up to him and dunk him, is what she would do.  Or the old bucket on the doorframe thing.  Perhaps Molly would have liked the plan better if she understood what exactly "seduce" meant.

"What's wrong with Princess Powerful?  I think it's a good name," Molly says resolutely.  "Alright, consider your rumour spread!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Astrid shrugs, "Hey, more power to you. Run with it. Hope it works out for you."

She looks over at Miranda and the others.

"Don't you think you guys are getting kind of...involved here? Why don't you just get WiFi here to figure out his cellphone number, give him a call and say he left something of his somewhere...not the pool, cuz that's too obvious...and then arrange to get him wet there. Wam bam boom. Done. The simpler the better, if you ask me."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

"Its a great name Molly..." says Kenny distractedly.

"...guys? Ugh... something's coming... near the front gate." He winces and rubs his temples. "Ouch."

"C'mon, lets go see!" Kenny takes off at a sprint.

_+Uhh, Professor? Ms. Gray? Sorry to intrude, but somethings coming and its giving me a splitting headache. Do you feel it too?+_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2007)

Miranda bit her lower lip as she pouted as she watched her figurative ship crash onto a rocky shoal.  In all her love of details and mischief she over looked an obvious plan of action.  Slightly embarrassed, she glanced down at the floor, "Well, uhm.. I ugh...." She sighed, then in a tiny voice stated, "I guess convoluted plans are funner..."  She paused for a moment and smiled, "I *could* presumably 'borrow' something from his bag and say he left it in a class..."

She glanced from Astrid towards Kenny as she began to worry. "I hope it isn't coming here to cause trouble..."  She gulped. "Uhm...Kenny, try to read my mind as soon as you can sense me.  I'm going to see what's coming.. Wish me luck..."  Without warning Miranda's body appeared to blink out of existence as she became insubstantial and immediately she forced herself to fly towards the front gate at top speed. Whatever was heading towards the school, she would discover its identity soon.  Her only hope was that her perfume would not reveal her location.

Deep down she was terrified.  If she were forced into combat, she knew the outcome would be grim as a result of her inexperience.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2007)

Xi'an, the instigator of this whole business, quickly realizes that it has far out-grown him.  Somewhat stunned by the rapid-fire dialogue of his school-mates, he is relieved when some action is suggested.  He runs off after WI-fi to investigate whatever disturbance he has picked up.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 6, 2007)

*Danger Room*

Colossus takes another swing at Sabretooth, this time striking the feral mutant hard.

[sblock=OOC]A thousand apologies.  I thought I had posted.  My mistake.
Attack (1d20+7=22)
I think that hit.
Toughness 15 (13 Impervious), HP: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Sep 6, 2007)

"Eh, you know what they say. The more rediculously complicated the plan, the more likely it is to either blow up in your face, or succeed better than you ever dreamed." He paused, blushing briefly. "Well, I suppose they don't say that.  I say that." He shrugged then, rolling his eyes once.

"Its a fine name Molly..." Nicolas agreed, his head busy with worry as Wi-Fi mentions his headache and Miranda speeds off in search of the trouble.  "Do you think its bad?" He asked, keeping his voice casual as he could manage. Nicolas was nothing if not concious of his appearance, while inwardly disturbed and worried, he focused himself into providing a calm, relaxed demenor.

Silent for a moment, he looked around the group of them, thinking perhaps, that their prank would have to wait. "Damnit Kenny you got me curious. Anyone who wants to tag along... just try and keep up." He gave an unsteady laugh as he oriented himself towards the gates of the school and began walking.  His face was focused, concentrating on his tranformation he began to sculpt his way through the school, warping objects out of his way, creating man-sized holes in the walls, fixing his alterations as soon as the rest of the group was through.

He really was a show-off sometimes.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

[danger room]
[sblock=initiative]
Gwen 27
Temper 27
Quarterback 18(A)
Lightspeed 18(B)
Colossus 17
Sabretooth 10
[/sblock]

Gwen opens her mind for a telepathic attack on Sabretooth but gets some kind of feedback.  Screaming in pain she drops to her knees. *Stunned this round, Nauseated next round*
Temper rushes out of the bank, Blasting Sabretooth from the banks front door, vapourizing a patch off his shoulder.
Quarterback jumps up, Inspiring his companions to new heights as Lightspeed extracts herself from the wall.  SHe moves up behind the sabretooth but again he manages to sidestep her blow.
Colossus steps forward, flanking the feral, and lands a solid blow on his chin, sending him flying backwards into the wall.  He strikes the same hole that Lightspeed had just gotten out of and smashes through the building.  He does not come back out.

The room sizzles once and a computerized female voice says "Mission complete. prepare for debriefing", but nothing else happens.
[sblock=ooc]Lucky colossus, he nat-1'd his toughness check.  Otherwise the Danger-room would be getting a lot more dangerous now b/c Prof X isn't controlling it right now[/sblock]

[cafeteria -> Front porch]

"Show off" Someone called after Nicolas just as the wall to the cafeteria closed again.  *I'll assume anyone who wants to go with him goes*

Wi-fi managed to mentally contact Jean Grey, but the interference was getting worse, and her response was hard to make out, similar to a radio going staticy. "...No.....Deal...ith it..Proffes....." And then her communication was severed as he rounded the corner and saw Cyclops, Wolverine, Storm, and Jean Grey.. The later on her knees, clutching her head in agony.  His headache was also getting worse. *Nauseated - Single action*

A few seconds later, the side of the school opens up and Nicolas (& company) steps out.

The view they are all treated to is.. strange to say the least.  A young boy, aproximately 15 years old, is standing beside the unconscious form of Beast
"But my master NEEDS the proffessor.  You must allow me to bring him home." The boy says.

Storm steps forward to talk to him and he points a finger at her.  His hand transforms into some sort of mechanical device which fires a bolt at her, sending her flying backwards, right past WI-fi and into the school. "You will not approach this Vessel.  I will collect Charles Xavier and leave."

"Screw that!" Shouts pyro as he and his cronies come around the side to see what the commotion is.  He lights his lighter and makes to throw a fireball at the kid, but Cyclops steps towards him "NO, stay out of this, this is no place for chil.. AAAGH!" He stops his beratement as a beam lances into his back, knocking him down.  
"I am exceeding my allowable timetable.  Events must proceed at a quicker pace" The boy begins walking forwards towards the school, only Wi-fi and Wolverine standing between him and the main doors.

[sblock=ooc]
WI-Fi and Gwen both gain 1 HP for the temporary complication relating to their psychic powers.  Also, WI-fi, you get the feeling that the more powerful a telepath is, the more this guy affects them.. If what's happening to Jean is any indication, the Professor's probably out like a light.
Allright, feel free to post initiatives & Actions (Be they diplomatic, combat, or 'run & hide').  He seems intent on getting to the Proffessor, but doesn't care about anyone else.

The current "cast" of good-guys within range of this guy is : 
Wolverine, Pyro, Derek, Kitty pryde, and any of the PC's from the Cafeteria who chose to come.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 7, 2007)

"Professor's down, Ms. Gray is down... its all up to us now." Kenny holds his head, trying to ignore the pounding pain in his head and moves behind the thickest piece of cover he can find. *[MOVE ACTION - find cover that will allow me to see the 'kid']* He attempts to send to his friends and everyone with a rather mature head on their shoulders that he can think of _+1/2 the x-men are down... little kid thing... powerful weapons... cyborg? ...out front+_


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Calypso, having followed WiFi as well, shouts, "Miranda! If you're here, go find the Professor and get him somewhere safe!"

She then looks at Derek and shakes out her hands.

"Give me something to work with, Phase."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2007)

Miranda had managed to fly past the child thinking that he was harmless.  Fortunately, she managed to turn her head to her right just in time to see the chaos that was starting in manifest in the vicinity of the front porch. "That little bugger just took out Cyclops?!?"

She was starting to panic just as she caught Astrid's comment.  _The Professor?!?  Crap, I hope I still remember how he feels like..._

[sblock=Actions]
Standard Action: Notice check using Life Force Detection (Range 1000 ft)= 15 

If Successful:  Fly towards Pyro then whisper "If you want to help go inside, the professor is in danger...." before entering into the mansion.

If not successful:  Fly towards the mansion so I could try again inside the mansion

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 7, 2007)

*Quarterback*

"Are you okay?" Quarterback asks Gwen, stepping to her side.

[sblock=OOC]
Is there a visible exit from the Danger Room?
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

[danger room]

Gwen continues holding her head for several seconds before she manages to recover enough to stand, though she still has a massive headache.  THere are no visible exits.  

COLOSSUS : You know from past experience that when the mission is over, Professor X shuts off the simulation and opens the door.  Either there's more to the simulation, or something's wrong.  As you're thinking this, you get a staticy mental message from Kenny DeGeorge, AKA Wi-Fi.  
".... x-men ..... little kid ... power... ...pons... cyborg? ...out front+"

[Front Lawn]

Wi-fi's headache grows much worse as he reaches out with his telepathy, though he manages not to over-extend himself too much.  He's used to networks, and is starting to get the hang of how this thing's interference is working.

Phase smiles at Astrid "With pleasure, Calypso."  He grabs a rock and tosses it to her, it transforms into water in mid-air.

Miranda and Pyro turn and run inside to protect the Professor, Miranda stopping for a second to sense him out.  She finds him, but as she does so, notices that the kid behind her is NOT a robot, as some may be expecting.. he IS actually alive.

Shadowcat, noting that Miranda & Pyro are allready on their way to the professor, runs at the kid, trying to distract him.  He blasts at her, but the shot goes right through her incorporeal form.
"Power Identification: Intangibility.  Compensating"

*OK, b/c I felt like updating  That was essentially the "surprise round" for the guys out front.  Post actions/Initiative pls.*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2007)

[Foyer ---> Heading to Professor X's location]
Miranda made herself visible as soon as she and Pyro were inside the mansion.  "Thanks for coming with me, Pyro. I hear that when your crew throws down you guys do it dirty."  She smiled. "I hope thats true cuz, I'll need as much help as possible to defend the Professor if that cyborg-child has friends."  She smiled at him.

"Follow me."  She starts running down the hall towards the direction where she felt the Professor's life force.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Calypso  Uninjured  HP 1
Init: 12 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1247733

Astrid pirouettes gracefully in place, flinging out a hand as if to "catch" the water. The glob of water however sweeps around in a spiral, following her movement around and picking up speed as it goes. At the very end of the looping motion, she releases it, and it hurtles at the strange boy at blistering speed.

She concentrates on the water just as it splashes around the boy, forcing its molecules to slow dramatically, and wrapping her target in bonds of sudden ice.

"Make as much as you can," she urges Phase, realizing she doesn't have enough left over to protect herself with.

(Snare! To hit: 27  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1247737  Ref DC 20)


----------



## Victim (Sep 7, 2007)

"That wasn't so difficult," Temperance smiles.  "Good hit.  But how'd this Sabretooth escape from the bank in the first place?"  _Did I just kill someone?  It was a simulation - not real; I shot a glorified silhouette target.  My emotions are real though, and on that level I was killing someone.  Feeling guilty is only appropriate._ she thinks, relaxing some of her emotional barriers.  Her eyes start to tear up.  _Dammit, I don't even know that woman's name.  But I'd still take that shot if I doing it again.  Or in an actual life or death fight._

But that wasn't the end of things, so she rubbed her eyes - streaking virtual? blood onto her face and hair.  _Stuff to do..._ "Gwen, are you okay?"  Temper asks.  "It didn't look like she took a serious hit.  Something internal maybe?  But if the simulation is over..."  she muses, moving over to check the psychic out.  _I don't see any injury.  Walk it off._  But Gwen quickly recovers before Temper can more than a visual inspection.  

"Are we going to get a debriefing here or what?  Is there some other part to this test - like escaping the simulation on our own?"  Temper starts to retrace her steps since she entered the room, attempting to make her way back to the door.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 7, 2007)

Initiative:  8

Xi'an pulls off his left glove, running towards the fallen Cyclops.  As he runs he yells at Wi-fi.

"So, is this kid a machine or what?  What's going on here?"

Xi'an grabs Cyclops with his left hand, glowing slightly.  The light grows brighter as healing energy is channeled into his fallen form.

Healing (energizing, total): 21


----------



## Drerek (Sep 7, 2007)

*Danger Room*

Colossus eyes' widen and he automatically looks around for enemies, "Somethings is going wrong.  Kenny just sent some message that there's something wrong with a kid on the front lawn.  We should leave."  Colossus looks for a way to exit.
[sblock=OOC]Does Colossus know how to end the simulation/open the door out of the danger room?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2007)

"QB, Temper, I... I'll be OK," Gwen says, staggered.  "Not sure... something... powerful.  Telepathic event... more powerful than anything I've ever seen... felt..."

Gwen stumbles to the edge of the Danger Room.  "Someone turn this off.  We need to get out of here and see what's going on.  We need to find Professor X."

[sblock=OOC]Anything happening with Gwen's danger sense?  Can she focus well enough to use her Clairvoyance to pinpoint the locus of this psychic energy?[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Sep 7, 2007)

_Cyclops and Storm... lets hope they just weren't expecting it.  _ Alchemist thought to himself as he observed the scene before him, a gaping hole left in the side of the building, such was his surprise.

He didn't have long to consider his options, Calypso, Derek, and Xian already moving to act, the first two to face off against the apparent attacker, the latter moving to Cyclops' side, healing him by the look of things.

Even still, things didn't seem truely bad until he caught Wi-Fi's yell, something about the professor being down. The thought sent a shiver through him, for while he'd heard of x-men being trounced on occation, he'd never even considered someone actually hurting the professor.

"Cards down then..." He muttered, taking stock of everyone available, he quickly shouted out the best plan he could come up with. "Kitty, keep him distracted until Calypso is ready.  Calypso, do your best to keep him still for just a few seconds...." He paused in his speach, one hand unbuttoning the top of his shirt, two fingers applying pressure just to the left of his collerbone. Muttering something under his breath before he finished his statement. "I can get him."

With that he knelt, placing both hands to the ground he drew inwards, focusing his transmutation. The sidewalk rippled out around his hands enshrouding them up to the elbow, the ground keeping up as he stood.  Behind him it was even more impressive, a massive wave of concrete rising above him.

[sblock=stats]Init 9 

Not entirely sure how to run my post. I know what I want it to do, but I don't have the book in front of me to reference =.=; Spending a hero point to up the damage, He's hoping to cripple, or at least wound before the kid 'changes tactics'

Edit: Okay, figured it out.  +2 to power rank via extra effort. I attack, Miss with a 7 and reroll with a hero point for a much nicer 24 which I REALLY hope hits or I'll be next to useless attack wise =.=;

I believe damage saves are 15+?  If so its 18+15= 33 [/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 7, 2007)

*Wi-Fi: AC 20 (flat 20), Toughness +7, F+8, R+11, W+8 (immunity to mental descripter)*

Kenny looks out from behind his cover. _This is gonna be dicey_, he thinks to himself. Opening himself up to the impressions of others, in particularly the cyborg/robot kid, he pays attention to all the possible ways this fight could go down. Luckily enough, Miles Bowden, a retired light-weight boxer, was lived in a retirement home within a couple miles of the School, Kenny drew on his skills for the battle to come. Satisfied that things weren't going to get any better, Kenny marshals all of the mental strength he can gather from the minds in range and attempt to short circuit the kid's mind... the effort is excruciating but he knows that if the kid isn't stopped now then even more people will be hurt.

*OOC:* Initiative (1d20+2=20), Allocate array points to Uncanny Dodge +8, Shield +6 and Perception Stun +10 [FREE ACTION]. Spend [1 HERO POINT] to negate nausea, if that's allowed. Kenny attempts to Stun the kid using [EXTRA EFFORT] to boost his Stun by +2 (Stun +12).


----------



## Imerak (Sep 7, 2007)

Initiative:15

Molly, having followed Wi-Fi outside looking for excitement, finds it.  She watches the events unfold with an expression of equal parts "this is so cool" and "I'm gonna die."  She fights anyway.

Molly's eyes flash purple as her powers activate, multiplying her natural abilities many times over.  "You want the professor?  Well too bad for you, 'cuz you got Princess Powerful!"  Molly rushes the assailant, running up to him as though challenging him to hit her.

OOC: HP 3, activating Boost and Super Strength, moving into melee range.


----------



## Victim (Sep 7, 2007)

"All right, that's some good news at least," she replies to Gwen's statement of health.  _Telepathic event?  Shoot._ 

"How does this simulation work?  Is our sense of position going to be distorted?  Julie, can you just fly until you reach a wall and then pass through it?"  Temper speeds up to a jog as she heads back to her guess for the location of the entrance.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

The Danger room tends to keep you going in circles subconsciously.  Colossus figures that if he closed his eyes and ran straight he'd probably hit a wall, but so long as you're conscious of where you're going...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=initiative]
It's probably a good idea if I rolled initiative before the next round begins...
Initiative=Sweet 17! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

*Danger Room*

Colossus calls out to everyone, "We have to get out of here.  Everyone hold hands and close your eyes.  Remember, none of this is real.  We have to find a real door."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 8, 2007)

*Quarterback*

"I guess we can try that..." Quarterback says. "Unless someone knows an override command?"


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2007)

_Yeah, if one of us had an override, we'd obviously try to find a conventional exit instead of just using it. _  "How will holding hands do anything besides slow us down?  The person finding the real door should just shout or otherwise signal the rest us." she replies to Colossus.  _So our perception of direction is going to be screwed up if we're supposed to close our eyes._

"We could easily use fast movement abilities to find a wall quickly.  If Lightspeed can't do it, then just throw me, Colossus.  That should reveal a wall quickly.  Or I could shut my eyes and blast a few straight paths through buildings - then we could split up and explore them blindly."  Temper comments.  "But flight is probably the fastest way to find the door, and then tossing other tough people."


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Could Gwen use her Clairvoyance to find the exit?  Theoretically, she could try to see an area she knows is well outside the Danger Room, and then work her way back to find the entrance.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 14, 2007)

[danger room]
Those remaining in the danger room argue and ponder for a moment as to what to do, while Gwen closes her eyes and attempts to use her mind to see the doorway.  Instead, she gives a gasp and falls.. or at least, that's what the others see.  To her, it appears as if the rest of the world has floated away, and she is standing in a strange corridor, the walls and ceilign made of some red web-like material.  At the far end, she sees professor Xavier and Jean grey - Running towards her (Wait.. Xavier Running?), something unseen, but dark and obviously evil, chasing them.
The rest in the danger room see her drop, and still have no firm plan for escape.

[Mansion]
Miranda and Pyro continue Running for the Professor, but it will take a little while.  He appears to be down in the observation room overlooking the Danger Room.

[Front Lawn]
[sblock=initiative]
24 Wolverine
21 V-kid
20 Wi-Fi
18 Shadowcat
15 Princess Powerful
12 Calypso
9 Alchemist
8 Xi'an
3 Phase
[/sblock]

"JEAN!" Wolverine roars, leaping at the kid with such ferocity that the boy has little time to react, though he does so in a way that Alchemist and Calypso both find very familiar... A wall appears between him and the wolverine, mental energies deflecting the claws.   In retaliation, he raises his hands and telekinetically throws Wolverine at Shadowcat, though she is unharmed as he goes sailing through her.. and into some bushes.  He then returns his sights to Shadowcat. "Target Aquired." It fires a blast at her, electricity surging into her incorporeal form.  She screams in pain, but remains standing (1 bruised, stunned).

Wi-fi marshals his mental strength and projects it at the kid, though it seems inefective.

Shadowcat drops to her knees in pain, stunned

With a shout, Princess Powerful runs up in front of the big bad guy.. who is only actually a few inches taller than her.

As the kid looks at Molly, water wraps around him and begins freezing, trapping him in place as Calypso uses what she has, Alchemist taking advantage of the kids imobility to cause the side-walk nearby to rise up and fall upon him.  With his distraction, he is unable to defend properly(1 bruised)

Xi'an manages to revive Cyclops while Phase turns a large portion of the lawn into a pond.

[sblock=ooc] OK, here's where things start getting weird & hectic.  Sorry bout the non-posting, we're back on track now. 
ALSO once again , please include in the top of your post(but not in the title) where you are: Danger room, Mansion, Astral Plane(gwen), or Front Lawn.
BTW, Did I miss anybody on the front lawn?
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2007)

*GWEN [ASTRAL PLANE]*

[sblock=Gwen]
"Professor... Ms. Grey...?" Gwen calls out, trying to get closer to them.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2007)

Calypso grins at Phase. "Now that's what I'm talking about."

She backpedals onto the pond, walking lightly over its surface without sinking in. Looking much more confident, she lifts her hands to either side, palms up and fingers wiggling slightly.

The water surges upward in a series of 'tentacles' that surround her, each about as long as Calypso is tall, and as thick around as her leg. It looks almost as if there's an octopus under the water directly below her, reaching up to cage her in its legs.

One of the water tentacles snaps out, stretching to cover the distance between the pond and the strange boy. It swipes at the intruder, but can't quite reach him before attenuating too much to do anything. Calypso curses as it misses.

(another Snare hopefully to render him helpless. Rolled a natural 1...sigh.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1265330 )


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 14, 2007)

[Mansion]
It didn't take long for Miranda to realize that the professor was located in the Danger Room's observation room, which meant that Miranda and Pyro had to go down several flight of stairs.  Miranda knew that they would take about a minute for her and Pyro to arrive at the room given their current rate of travel. Unfortunaltely, complicating the matter is that Miranda could sense that a small group was in the Danger Room. A minute would take to long.  She had to get down there as fast as possible. 

Miranda stopped running and quickly glanced at Pyro.  Even though he must weigh about 20 pounds more then she, she knew he was too heavy for her to carry telekinetically while flying.  If she was alone, she would have reached the room by now.  If only he was able to dematerialize.... Maybe, if she concentrated hard enough...

"The Professor is in the Danger Room's observation deck and we need to go there as fast as possible.." She closed her eyes for a moment and took in a deep breath. "I'm going to switch to my ghost form; so if you can't see me, don't worry, I'm not going to ditch you."  She smiled and placed her right hand on Pyro's shoulder. "I'm going to try to make you become insubstantial but, for this to work, we might  need to keep in continual contact..."

She began to concentrate as her body, and hopefully his, became insubstantial..

[Sblock= OCC]
Extra Effort: Power stunt ----> Gain Insubstantial AP

Insubstantial 4 [24pp]: Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Sustained,  Affected by Electricity. Extras: Affects Others (+1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Sep 15, 2007)

*Danger Room*

Colossus looks towards the others, "If you have better ideas, use them so we can get out of here."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 15, 2007)

*Quarterback (Danger Room)*

Eric moves to catch Gwen, rather more worried about her than he was a few seconds ago.

"You guys can go bang your heads against the wall. I'm staying here until Gwen wakes up."

[sblock=OOC]
Quarterback's considering using his boost-powers ability again, mostly to improve Gwen's telepathic abilities, if it's not still in effect.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 15, 2007)

*Danger Room*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Eric moves to catch Gwen, rather more worried about her than he was a few seconds ago.
> 
> "You guys can go bang your heads against the wall. I'm staying here until Gwen wakes up."
> 
> ...




Temper takes a step towards Gwen, then stops.  _If it's telepathic, then I probably can't help._  "Good, I was going to ask you to take care of her anyway.  Keep an eye on Julie too."  

She spins away from the others and replies to Colossus.  "I will then."  _Didn't like the 'Throw me!' plan, huh?  That leaves..._  Temper closes her eyes, raises her arms in front of her, and dashes fowardly blindly.


[sblock]
drothgery, I thought that the more powerful the psychic, the harder they're hit by whatever the kid is using.  Boosting might not be a good idea.  On the other hand, it might give her the punch she needs to interact in Astral Space.  Plus, from inside the Danger Room, our character's ability to observe what's going has been rather limited.

Full Action: Move All Out.  60' (she's at 1/2 speed for not being able to see).  Acrobatics total 15 to keep her footing and orientation if needed.

If she hits something that seems to be part of the simulation and still has a standard action left then:

Standard Action:
Shapeable Area: Corrosion +11.  50 squares

```
top
        XXXXX
[T]XXXXXXX
      XXXXXX
side
        XXXXX
      XXXXXX
[T]XXXXXXX (35' distance)
-----------------------------
```
  1x1X1+2x2x1+3x3x5=50 squares[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 15, 2007)

*[Front Lawn]*

As Cyclops wakes up, Xi'an looks relieved.

"This kid isn't stopping.  What should we do Professor Summers?  I don't wanna kill him...if I went all out on him there may not be enough left to figure out what was going on.  However, he doesn't seem interested in talking this out."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 16, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> drothgery, I thought that the more powerful the psychic, the harder they're hit by whatever the kid is using.  Boosting might not be a good idea.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
I know that, and you know that, but I don't think Temper and Quarterback know that. And however smart he is, he's a big, strong 17-year old boy with a 16-year-old girl that he can't think of any other way to help...
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 16, 2007)

[Front Yard]
*Still need people to post for combat*

[danger room]
Quarterback holds the unresponsive Gwen, noting that she seems to be catatonic, eyes still open and slightly glazed.  As he debates whether or not to use his powers on her, Temper decides to carve her own way out, charging forwards through a building, incinerating as she goes, but doesn't manage her way out... yet.

Lightspeed flies straight up.. and up.. and seems to keep going.

[Mansion]
Miranda grabs onto Pyro and dissapears, Pyro becoming insubstantial with her as they quickly sink through the floor and into the sub-basement where the training rooms and cerebro are located.  When the phase back into reality, Miranda is breathing hard from the exertion, but at least they're on the right level now.  Should be around the next corner, second door on the left...

[Astral Plane]

The Professor and Jean run towards Gwen, scooping her up as they continue on. "I'm not sure what it is, but we're being chased by a powerful Psychic entity."  Jean explains.  Xavier seems to be unresponsive, his brow furrowed.  "The Professor is using all his powers to keep it partially at bay.. we seem to be stuck in some sort of maze.  We have to get out."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 16, 2007)

[Mansion ----> Danger Room's Observation Room]


"Around.... the corner......  2nd door.... on the left... " Miranda gave pyro a friendly hug as her body began to vanish. "Let's go!"  Rather then traveling along side of Pyro, Miranda decided to make a bee-line towards the professor's location. This way it she figured it would save her from further exhaustion.

Once inside the Observation Room, Miranda materialized as she glanced into the Danger Room.  to her surprise, she noticed that Eric Hassel among the the individuals within the room.  She smiled. "Eric's a mutate?  Damn...  small world.."  She laughed then activated the room's intercom. "We are... currently experiencing.... technical difficulties...  Please, stand by..."

Miranda smiled as she heard the door open behind her. "We'll free you... in just one moment..."


----------



## Imerak (Sep 16, 2007)

*Molly Hayes -- Front Lawn*

"All right, prepare to get pounded!" Molly quips, confidently swinging at the mysterious visitor.  Her eyes glow brightly as she attacks wildly

OOC: HP 3, activating rage, full attack (+11 attack and damage), dodge focus on the intruder.


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2007)

*Danger Room*



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> [Mansion ----> Danger Room's Observation Room]
> 
> 
> "We are... currently experiencing.... technical difficulties...  Please, stand by..."
> ...




"What's happening outside?  We heard there was trouble."  _Someone was rather non-specific._  Temper halts her advance and plants her feet to set her facing, then opens her eyes.  _Let's hope she can turn this off quickly._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 18, 2007)

Miranda glance down at around at the control panel and bit her lip. "Help me look for the off button.."  She caught her breath and braced herself as she pressed the intercom button. "Some cyborg-kid is attacking the school, he's after the professor." She made a glance to the professor, who was slumped in his wheel chair and frowned. _ If only I was able to permanently heal people.._ "He took out Cyclops...  He was affecting Wi-fi...  and um... the professors is also out..." She paused for a second then added,  "Unfortunately, I'm not sure how Ms. Grey is doing..."


[sblock="Searching"]
Looking for "Off Button".  I'm not sure if I should roll a search or notice check.  The rolled a  9 (unmodified).

If it was a noticed check then 9 + 3 = 12
If it was a search check then 9 + 1 = 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Sep 18, 2007)

Colossus gets nervous, "They've taken out the Professor and Cyclops.  That means trouble."
[sblock=Jemal]Has Colossus ever been in the control room?  Can he give her some clues on how to turn this thing off?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

Only teachers go in the control room.  As for turning it off, that would be a Computer Use check.  feel free to roll on Invisible castle and link it.  If you fail, Pyro has an idea on how to get them out, though Xavier won't be too pleased on the results, if you get his meaning.
*Note we're still in combat rounds, and you're running concurrently with those outside, so don't post too many 'actions'.*

*Any more for the front yard?  Still waiting on Alchemist and WI-FI*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 18, 2007)

Miranda looks at the controls and is overwhelmed.  "Ugh... why couldn't the danger room use something with less buttons?  You probably need a degree from MIT to use this thing.." She sighed. 

[SBlock]
Miranda doesn't have the Computer Use skill and I highly doubt that an she could use this equipment untrained.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

(OOC - Just as an aside, most potentially dangerous equipment has a Big Red Button that you push when something goes wrong to shut it off in a hurry. An interrupt or override of some kind. )


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2007)

(OOC: The big red button probably activates lethal mode or something.    An abrubt shutdown of the Danger Room would be more problematic than turning off a dangerous tool, most likely.  A hard reset might turn off the building that someone's standing in or something.  Turning it off under the wrong conditions might be just as dangerous as leaving it on at the wrong time.  So it might be set up to make turning it off a bit more difficult)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 19, 2007)

*Wi-Fi: AC 14 (flat 12), T +7, F+8, R+11, W+8 (immunity mental descripter); COVER*

_Shoot_, thinks Kenny. _This thing must be resistant to mental abilities... heh, just like me. Also means I can't do much to it. _

Kenny Broadcasts to all in the courtyard melee and within the danger room. _+This is Wi-Fi. This kid-thing appears to be highly psi-resistant, I can't do much to it and it would explain why Ms. Gray collapse and why I haven't' heard from the Professor yet... I'm not gonna be much good in this fight but I can provide you all with the ability to communicate mentally with eachother; its like whispering, but project your small voice outward, the others will hear you. Who knows, maybe this kid-thing can be caught off-guard by non-obvious tactics.+_

That said, and the internal thought network set up, Kenny attempts to read the kid's mind... mostly to determine whether its even possible, but secondarily to determine what it wants and what its plan is.

*OOC*: Still behind *cover*, not moving. *Free *action to communicate, *Standard *action to use Mind Reading. _-Fatigued-_
Mental Communication +10
Mind Reading +10 (EX: Sense-link)


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2007)

*Quarterback (Danger Room)*

Since it looks like between Miranda, Pyro, and Jean, the people in the observation room ought to have some way of letting them out, Eric's going to wait for a bit, hoping Gwen's okay.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 18, 2007)

-Danger Room-

Miranda searches futilely through the controls until Pyro points out that they're wasting time, and motions for her to step back as he flicks open his lighter, blasting the control pannel with an intense wave of heat.  The panel flickers and melts, and the danger room goes dark.   When the emergency lighting comes back on, the team is now standing in the empty danger room, and can begin their journey to the front yard.  That's when they hear the scream from the control room and see pyro fly through the glass, falling through the air.

-Astral Plane- 
Gwen, Jean, and Xavier continue running from the unseen horror behind them, getting hopelessly lost, 

-Front Yard-

[sblock=Initiative]
24 Wolverine
21 V-kid
20 Wi-Fi
18 Shadowcat
15 Princess Powerful
12 Calypso
9 Alchemist
8 Xi'an
3 Phase
[/sblock]

Wolverine pries himself out of the bushes and once again throws himself at the kid, who again manages to deflect the claws with ease, and this time focuses his energies solely on wolverine, throwing him OVER the mansion with his telekinetic powers. "nuisance dealt with.  Aquiring next target..."

Wi-fi's mental warning reaches everybody but those in the danger room, and he can sense the interference has intensified in there.   His mind reading finds little to grab onto, but he thinks if he concentrated harder, he might be able to breach the kids defenses.

Shadowcat remains stunned for a moment as Princess Powerful winds up and unleashes a massive haymaker at the kid.  He barely tries to block the little girls punch and pays the price as he is sent sailing backwards to crash into the gate a hundred feet behind him. (bruised, stunned)

Calypso's water tentacles snap out at the kid but miss as he sails backwards past them.

Alchemist again tries to slam the sidewalk against the kid, but manages only to hit the gate beside him (miss).

Cyclops looks grogily up at Xi'an. "I don't know, kiddo, but we can't let him hurt anybody else." He groans as he struggles to his feet.

Phase picks up a rock and hurls it at the kid, transforming it into a ball of fire as it flies, striking the kid and searing his arm. (1 lethal).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 18, 2007)

*Quarterback (Danger Room)*

Unable to do anything for Gwen, Quarterback puts her down carefully, and tries to think of who might be able to help her. His first choices would have been the Proffesor and Dr. Grey, but both seem caught up in this with her.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 18, 2007)

*[Danger Room]*
Miranda screamed as something within the control room exploded, causing Pryo to be flung out of the window.  Fearing that Pyro would be seriously hurt, Miranda concentrated as she flew towards him and wrapped her arms around him, once again trying to make him insubstantial so that when the would impact against the floor it would not harm them even though she has a feeling that she'll be on the verge of passing out afterwards.

[sblock=Actions]
*Hero Points: *1
*Current Condition:* Fatigued
*Free Action 1:* Change to insubstantial
*Move:* Fly to Pyro (then free fall)
*Standard:* Grapple (Just in case): 14 -1 = 13
*Free Action 2:* Extra Effort > Power Stunt: Alternate Power
Insubstantial 4 [24pp]: Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Sustained, Affected by Electricity. Extras: Affects Others (+1)
*New Condition:* Exhausted 
[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Oct 23, 2007)

*Colossus--Danger Room*

Colossus checks on Pyro, helping him off the floor.  "Thanks for the help."


----------



## Victim (Oct 25, 2007)

Since the girl up in the control room was apparently having some trouble from the lack of progress, Temper helpfully offers "We may be able to walk you through the controls from" - there's a reddish flash in the control room and the room goes dark.  She grins, _That's another way to do things._

She dashes for the entrance, stumbling as Wi-Fi's message reaches the characters.  The mutant cries out "*PSYCHIC ASSAULT*!" and attempts to screen her thoughts.  As Pyro falls from the control room, she wanders, _How many people will we lose just trying to get out of this room?!  Well, Colossus and that ghost girl are right there._ "I'll head up to the control room and check for other injuries."

[sblock]How long for the emergency lighting to come on?  Something about the timing seems kind of weird.  Especially since the psychic interference seems centered around the danger room, and not up top where the only current known enemy is.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2007)

**OOC**

For anybody keeping track, the 'psychic interference' seems to be originating from two places : The front yard, and the Danger room.  
There are two Likely hypothesis: Either there's two villains, or the interference is actually radiating from the psychics (Jean Gry, Prof X, and Gwen).  

ALSO, things I forgot to state in my last post, RE: Danger Room
Pyro was falling through the air as the lights came back on.  It took only a few seconds for the emergency lighting to flicker on, and no Miranda didn't see what happened, though she can tell it wasn't an explosion - Nothing exploded.  there was some flickering and melting and short circuits, but no explosion.  Pyro just seemed to go flying through the glass as though struck by some unseen force.

ALSO, So far the following players haven't posted since My update: 
Caros (Alchemist) - Won't be returning.
Lobo Lurker (Wi-Fi) 
Insight (Gwen) 
Shayuri (Calypso)
ShaggySpellsword (Desert Ghost)
Milagroso (Lightspeed)
Imerak (Molly)

IF you guys could post ASAP so I know who's still in the game, please (Or if you know why someone's not posting)?  I plan on... doing something... about the ones who won't be coming back.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2007)

After hitting the ground in her ghost form, Miranda closed her eyes and smiled contently.  If they were solid, she had a feeling they would have broke a bone or two.  Unfortunately, Pyro he still had to deal with what ever injuries he sustained prior she used her power.  She on the other hand was feeling drained and will probably spend the next several moments resting. 

To think... moment's before she was plotting to ruin Pyro's reputation and just now she endangered herself  to say him.  For the first time in her life, she felt like a hero...


[Sblock] I actually interpreted the flash as and explosion.  my bad.  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

"Damnit..." Calypso mutters irritably. Whatever happened to teamwork?

The streams of water twine and twist as she twirls again, building up momentum. As she flings out an arm, the tip of each tendril of water freezes solid, then launches into a fullisade of  sharp slivers of ice!

(Kid gloves off! Lethal Blast, with autofire! DC 26. +10 to hit...posting in a hurry, feel free to roll for me, or I'll hit Invis Castle when I get home from work! Oh, and if attacked she'll use her +10 Deflect.)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 27, 2007)

Xian stands up, watching the attacker, waiting to see who he will turn his wrath on next..._I may not want to take her apart, but I can keep us all up and fighting._ Xian thinks to himself.

He stands ready to run to the next downed hero and heal them.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2008)

Front yard - 

There is a large flash of light as Cyclops returns to the fray, his lasers sending the 'kid' flying several feet back through the gate.  The 'troops' rally in the front yard waiting for his return, and when he does come back through, he is treated to a staggeringly powerful reminder of why nobody messes with Xaviers school.  Fireballs, lightning bolts, and lasers slam into him, many being deflected harmlessly but some sinking through.  A shower of icey shards and a slam to the side of the head by the sidewalk and the kid drops to a knee.  He looks up in time to see Molly's fist coming in at him, and at that point, the glow from his eyes expands, stopping her dead in her tracks.  

A wash of psychic energy flows over all in the compound, dropping many kids unconscious as he turns and flees.  A few of those unphased by the psychic overload begin to give chase, but Cyclops shouts at them to get back and start helping the wounded.  


Inside, there is yet more chaos.  Pyro and Miranda have made it into the danger room, but what they find is a horrible sight indeed.  Everybody is unconscious and badly injured, and the door on the far side has been torn off its hinges by some unknown force.  


AFTERMATH  
It takes several hours to sort out what's happened and make sure everybody's allright.  a few dozen students and several teachers (Notables: Xavier, Dr Gray, Beast, Storm, and all non-returning PCs) have entered a comatose state.  The main computers have been hacked and information stolen, and most of the front yard and danger room have been destroyed. (Though the front yard can be fixed fairly easily, the danger room is much too sophisticated for easy fixing).  

An assembly has been called for tommorow morning, but for now Professor Summers has suggested everybody try to get some sleep.

**What do you do between now and the assembly?  Please post even if it's just "eat, sleep, get up", so I know you're aware that the thread is back up.**


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 6, 2008)

Infirmary, Sometime after Sunset. (A few hours later)

Miranda sat in the darken corner within infirmary and gazed at her comatose classmates and instructors.  She wasn't sure what went wrong, but she knew that somehow the instructors and the student body had failed, miserably.  The realization of their failure hurt deep down, and there was little if anything she could do about it except hoping that somehow, someone recovered.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 7, 2008)

Xian heads straight down to the infirmiry after Professor Summers calls off the chase.  He does what he can for any injured that come in with his mutant power, but is very disconcerted when he can't do anything for so many of the students and teachers. 

After a while he notices Miranda in the corner.

"Hey...don't look so down.  We just got hit hard is all.  I'm sure that Professor Summers will figure something out.  With so many people down, he'll probably need people like us to take care of things.  I'm Xian.  Come on, we can't do any good here.  Let's go find something useful for us to do."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 7, 2008)

Miranda found herself blushing as Xian called her since, for a moment, she was unsure whether or not her body was corporeal.  After a brief moment of hesitation, she glanced up towards Xian and said, "So you know, I'm Miranda. "  Miranda stood up then glanced towards the nearest bed. 

"I don't think your words did justice to how badly we were smacked down today.  If our enemy can inflict this much damage in one battle, with only using one person, then what hope does our school have if Cyclops decides to send a new squad after them?" 

She glanced over towards Xian, after a moment before saying, "You know, I could have been on that team if I mastered how to use my own powers.. but then right now I probably would be stuck as a ghost within the danger room without anyone able to save me.  What terrifies me more is that that tomorrow Cyclops most likely is going to announce he's going to form a retribution squad to avenge the squad that our enemy took out and that he might decide to place me on that squad. 

If he decides to place me on a new squad, I'm worried that my lack of control over my abilities might prove to be a hindrance since I can't practice using my main abilities without causing harm to someone.."


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2008)

Temper stirs slightly, waking up.  _Ow, my head...  What happened?  Where exactly am I? -If you don't know, then you could be in serious trouble._  She wiggles her fingers and toes a bit experimentally, and tries to detect the presence of any attached sensors or IVs against her skin.  Hearing two strangers speaking a few beds down, she takes a peak.  Deciding to take a nice approach, Temper asks, "Hey.  I didn't catch your names earlier."  _A natural result of not meeting._  "But take it easy on the decibels; peace and quiet are supposed to be helpful in recovery, correct?" she requests quietly.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 8, 2008)

_THAT was a very good sign_.   Miranda give Xian and quick smile and she she quickly turned towards the girl who was starting to revive. "My name's Miranda, the guy I'm talking to is Xian.  May I ask you what's your name?"


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2008)

"Temperance."  She rolls her eyes in disapproval.  The young mutant shifts into a sitting position.  "Can you hand me my chart?  I'm still not sure what exactly happened," she admits.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 8, 2008)

*Eric Hassel (Quarterback)*

Eric wakes up to find himself in the infirmary. Or at least it looks like it. _Let's see, we were in the danger room, we finished the scenario and then something happened that affected most of the psychic types, and then something else must have happened because I'm here and feeling worse than when I got sandwiched between a couple of all-state defensive linemen in the playoffs last year..._

He looks around a bit. Temper was in another bed, as was everyone else from the danger room, and a couple of other students were there, one he didn't recognize, and... what was Miranda doing here?

"I don't suppose one of you knows exactly what happened?" He asked.


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2008)

"Eric," Temper asks sharply, "Do you know these people?"


----------



## drothgery (Apr 8, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Eric," Temper asks sharply, "Do you know these people?"




"I knew Miranda slightly from before... I didn't know she was here, though. Couldn't tell you about the guy, though I think I've seen him around." He says.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 9, 2008)

Miranda walked over towards Temperance's bed then gingerly grabbed the chart from where it hung. "To be honest, I'm not _too_ sure what exactly happened myself, but I do know the gists of it.   We were attacked.  We got our butts kicked.  Pyro and I went to save you guys from the danger room, he melted the floor, we fell, then I began to pass out from exhaustion."

She handed Temperance the chart.  "Now, whether you guys were knocked out because of that psychic cyborg did something or from my powers malfunctioning when I was slipping in and out of consciousness is a mystery to me."  


She glanced towards Eric. "Actually, I've been here since I literally vanished from Los Angeles.  That guy's Xian..  I'm actually not sure of what he does, I briefly met him right before the attack started."



OoC Clarification: Since Miranda was fatigued when she and Pyro originally fell into the room, I'm going to say that she was so out of it that she didn't notice that the danger room was trashed and  thus misinterpreted what happened to the trainee squad. I'm pretty sure that the Pyro and others who entered the room would be able to give a better explanation of what happened.


----------



## Caros (Apr 9, 2008)

Alchemist had been one of the luckiest involved in the battle of the lawn. Physically, he had escaped any real damage, and be it through luck, distance, some innate defense, or just plain apathy on the part of their opponent, he had been spared all but a blinding headache as a result of that last psychic blow.

He'd spent the next hours helping the wounded, getting them to the infirmary.  Never one for hospitals, he'd left as soon as that much was all settled. He was not idle of course, instead setting about repairing some of the 'other' mental damage of the attack.

The cosmetic damages to the building and the lawn were indeed easily repaired, his body on autopilot. He stood almost perfectly still as sidewalks knitted themselves back together, walls rebuilt, a picture in one hand guiding his reconstruction efforts.

The grass was another matter, the scorched bits disintigrated instead, made into little artistic patterns of raised or colored earth. 

The danger room too recieved such treatment. While of course it was impossible for him to repair without knowledge of its mechanics, the cosmetic damages, bent and burned metal, shattered glass and the like, were easily repaired.  Indeed, by the time temperance and Eric were waking, the physical signs of the attack were almost non-existant.  While life was far from usual, at least they could pretend.

Still, through it all, Alchemist was quiet, more reserved and thoughtful than he'd ever been during his years at the school.  He, like Miranda attributed much of this to his own concieved failure.  Priding himself for years on his mutant power, on the strength of it, his inability to defeat that boy, indeed that fact that a full on strike had barely inconvenienced him, left Alchemist shaken and for the first time, uncertain.

Putting the finishing touches on the little 'false' danger room, He settled back against one of the walls, crafting himself an uncomfortable little seat.  Uncomfortable or not, he was asleep in moments.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 9, 2008)

"I was on the lawn with Professor Summers.  We didn't get all that badly beaten.  By my count, we drove off the guy responsible and he didn't look too pleased about it.  Now it's just a matter of figuring out who he was, who he works for, and what us little guys can do to stop him."

Xian looks around the room for a few seconds and then says, 

"We are in the infirmiry guys.  Maybe we should let these people rest in quiet and go somewhere else...anyone else hungry?  Cafeteria?"


----------



## Victim (Apr 10, 2008)

Temper studies her chart (Medicine + 4; Knowledge: Life sciences +5; trained in both)



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "I was on the lawn with Professor Summers.  We didn't get all that badly beaten.  By my count, we drove off the guy responsible and he didn't look too pleased about it.  Now it's just a matter of figuring out who he was, who he works for, and what us little guys can do to stop him."
> 
> ...anyone else hungry?  Cafeteria?"




"I suppose that's one way of looking at things,"  she comments, glancing towards the beds occupied by comatose students and teachers.  _Considering all the stuff that happened inside, why assume that the cyborg attacking the front gate was alone?  It seems like a perfect feint to me._ 

"I'm pretty much always hungry, but I'd prefer to get some fresh air first," she says, swinging her feet around and attempting to stand.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 10, 2008)

Miranda lightly bit her lip as she heard Xian's story since it wouldn't make sense if the cyborg kid decided to target the group in the danger room as it fled.  That meant that if she wasn't responsible for what happened to training squad, then someone or something else was.  However, she was still troubled by the fact that neither Temperance or Eric knew what happened to them.

If anything, Miranda was willing to bet that the Danger Room's computer system might have recorded what happened within its session logs, that is assuming that the system wasn't damaged or compromised.  Unfortunately, considering what happened, she had a feeling that it was unlikely that any student would even be able to access the data; meaning that she, like the rest of the students, will be kept in the dark on much of the details until the next day's assembly.  


Miranda glanced from Xian to Kenny's comatose body as Temperance spoke. "I'll see you guy's there in a little bit..."  She blushed then hesitantly added, "I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to see how Pyro's doing... we sort of parted ways when people began to arrive in the Danger Room."  

Without warning, Miranda's body reverted back to its non-corporeal ghost form, causing her to vanish from view.  She then closed her eyes as she willed her body to float upwards until she was high enough above the building to see the entire school grounds.

If Pyro just happened to be wondering in the open, she knew would be able to recognize his life-force almost immediately, so as long as he wasn't in a large crowd.  If he wasn't wandering the campus grounds, then she would check some of the more likely places around the school before buzzing past the boy's dorms and then heading towards the cafeteria. 

Who knows, maybe she might see something interesting.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 10, 2008)

Spike's lunch had gone from bad to worse.  He shakes his head, knowing that it would take a little while longer to heal from that damned attack.  He gather's his aching head, as he scans the area.  It would seem that whatever happened is over, at least for now, as the others are still alive and moving in groups to wherever.  Spike simply gets pissed, as he hears the others talking around him.  He knows of a few of them, but like Wolverine, Spike was more of a loner.

"Yeah, your talking is giving me a headache..." he says, seeing the others note that the infirmary was not an ideal place to hold such discussions. 

"Food sounds good though..." he says, getting up slowly, and ignoring any more aid from the infirmary.  "There's the benches outside the cafeteria to eat outside as well.  Food and fresh air, best of both worlds."


----------



## Victim (Apr 11, 2008)

_Interesting.  Invisibility?  Teleport?  Something really weird?  There are so many interesting things here._  "Well, I'm sorry..."  she replies to Spike, leaving an opening for him to supply a name.  _Endure._

"Let's go then."   She'll leave the infirmary, taking her chart and a pen (assuming one is nearby) with her.  (Note that I don't think she's been the infirmary before, so she'll check things out to find the way.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 11, 2008)

"Name's Spike.  And you are?" he asks, ready to move along with the others, if only to get out of this infirmary.  He always disliked these kinds of places.  Bad memories...


----------



## Victim (Apr 11, 2008)

"Call me Temper."  _Only my mom used my full name._


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2008)

Double-checking his chart to see if there was anything serious wrong with him other than being sore all over (K (life sci) +8), Eric got out of bed and tagged along after the others. Well, except Miranda, who seemed to have disappeared again.

"Eric here." He chimed in. Spike was another one whose story he didn't know.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2008)

As far as Temper can tell from reading her chart, there was very little actual damage, she was probably knocked unconscious by the psychic blast.  Standing, she realizes that she doesn't feel any worse for the wear, and there's no reason she shouldn't be good to go.

Miranda fades from view, zooming out to search for Pyro.  He's not hard to find from her vantage point, sitting alone under a tree, seemingly deep in thought (Not a normal look for him.

The rest of you begin to leave, all seeming to be in fairly good health.  The nurse at the front door checks each of you as you leave, thanking Xian for his help and telling you all to make sure you get a good nights sleep.  After leaving the infirmary you note that the halls seem more empty than usual.  Arriving in the Cafeteria, however, is different.  It's packed as though it were supper time.  Seems like a lot of people had similar ideas to you.. or just nowhere else to go.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 12, 2008)

Xian grabs some food and then heads to the door, out of the crowd and out onto the grounds.

When he gets to the door he nods back at the others, indicating they should follow.

He finds an area on the grounds where there are a few benches under a tree.  He settles down with his back against the tree and wiats for the others to have a seat before he starts eating.

"So...who do you think Professor Summers is going to want to take with him to get back at whoever was responsible for this whole thing?"


----------



## Victim (Apr 12, 2008)

_Okay, I see how this works._  Temper loads up a pair of trays with food before heading outside.

"It's my first day here, so I don't know Professor Summers or the other people well enough to say,"  she replies in between bites.  "If it were me...  My first priority would be information gathering, so I'd only want a few other people that I could trust not to act exciteably."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 12, 2008)

Miranda found herself gripped by a sudden moment of ambivalence as she watched Pyro almost voyeuristicaly from high above the institute. Unaware of the exact reasons why, she became lost within a sea of thoughts and found herself questioning her previous motives for taking part in the prank brainstorming session that occurred during lunch.  Strangely, although those schemes were formed only a few hours prior to this moment, it felt as if they occurred in the distant past.

As a result of her and Pyro's teamwork, something had changed.  

Cautiously, she drifted towards the earth and willed her body to slowly become visible as she near the ground.  As soon as she was a few inches from the earth, she force her body to materialize so that it appeared as if her body was solidifying during her entire decent. 

Once Miranda 's body was fully corporeal, she approached Pyro then sat down besides him and quietly whispered, "I hope that I'm not intruding on anything.  I saw you sitting out here, and I wondered if you wanted to talk. I really appreciated that you did this after noon... I know you probably wanted to get involved in the battle, but I'm still thankful you joined me like you did."

Miranda glanced down for a moment. "I know I might regret saying it, but a few hours ago, I was conspiring against you to come up with a prank that would humiliate you, but could have easily harmed you if it went awry."  Somberly, "After all that happened today, I feel guilty about trying to come up with such a foolish prank... I am truly sorry, and I hope that you are not mad; although if you are, I would understand why."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2008)

[Miranda]
Pyro looked up at Miranda, his face blank as he listened to her.  When she was done, he looked away for a long moment, until she felt as though he must be trying to ignore her.  As she was about to turn away, or say something else, he finally spoke.
"You saved my life." He turned back to look at her "You risked your own life to save me, even though I've always been mean to everyone.  Why'd you do it?  'snot like I've ever done anything for you, you don't owe me anything.  Hell, you just finished telling me about that prank.  And don't gimme the old 'anyone would've done the same thing', or 'you'd do the same for me' stuff.. Cause we both know that aint the world work, it's..." Pyro bit his lip to cut off whatever remained of his bitter statement, and looked down at the ground.  

[lawn]
Kitty Pryde came rushing up to the group as they'r speaking "Hey guys, mind if I join you or is this a private convo?"  She smiled warmly at them, glancing at Xian.


----------



## Victim (Apr 14, 2008)

"That's fine.  I'm Temper.  Who are you?" she asks bluntly.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 14, 2008)

As Pyro spoke, Miranda shifted her body so that she could look directly face Pyro when he turned to face her, only to find herself studying his profile. She blushed, and after a brief moment of silence passed, she placed her hand gently on his shoulder and gave him a reassuring smiled.  "I saved you because I was terrified about what would happen if I didn't try to help you.  I was afraid that if I didn't I would spend the rest of my life punishing myself if you would have died or gotten seriously hurt, especially after I saw what you did...." She glanced down shamefully as she intentionally left her comment remain ambiguous.

"Pyro, I'm know that not everyone is willing to risk their own life for another.  I know that some people would do it for reasons that were not entirely noble, so it's not really a big deal." The expression on Miranda's face became one of stern truth, "Sure, you might not have did even attempted to save me if the reverse happened, but I don't care.  I really don't because it doesn't matter.  you see not everyone is truly worthy of being a hero, so don't beat your self up over it.." 

Tactfully, Miranda let her statement linger for a moment as she leaned close to Pyro and whispered. "After all, I know your dirty little secret. I know how even though you are capable of being total bastard, deep down you actually care about this school and that you are capable of being heroic; even though you don't want to admit it."  She smiled as she looked him in the eyes, "I saw how you tried to attack that cyborg even after you saw him take down all the teachers.  If you wanted to, you could have easily followed Cyclops's orders and joined your friends in the safety of the cafeteria! But you didn't.  Instead, you decided to join me on what could have been a suicide mission to protect Professor X. So don't give me any bull while implying that you do not having a any good qualities or you're not being worthy of my saving your butt, because you proved to me otherwise." She smiled. 

"Also, you shouldn't really underestimate me..."  Miranda leaned forward and seductively whispered into Pyro's ear. "I'm not that sweet innocent girl that I played on tv. So don't think I told you about the prank because I'm some goody-two-shoes 'cause I'm not.  Besides, after our little adventure together, I don't think that prank would be worth pulling anymore.."  She blushed, "Specially if you would have ended up hating me afterwards."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 14, 2008)

Spike smiles, knowing all too well who this girl was.  She's prettier than he remembered, as his smiles fades slightly.  He knows that his appearance is not too good, what with the bone structures sometimes all too apparent.  His hooded throw-over helps him hide most of the areas where his plating is obvious, such as his shoulders, chest and back.  His forearms are covered at times, as his shins and knees are as well, with his jeans.  The most obvious of places, his crown around his head, is not too well concealed.  His hood is drawn up, to cover the obvious scaled bones, as he's always been a little apprehensive on other people's reaction to his appearance.

"Sure, the more the merrier." he answers, keeping it short and simple.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

[Temper/Xian/Eric/Spike/Kitty]
"OH, I'm, uh, Kitty."  The young woman blushes slightly as everyone turns to stare and her, then smiles, extending a hand to Temper "Pleased to meet you, Temper"  She looks to Spike, her disarming and quick smile placing him at ease, as she doesn't seem taken aback by his appearance in the slightest.
"I was just wondering what was going on.. Everybody seems either gloomy about what happened, or overly psyched about going out and 'kicking some butt', So I was just kinda wondering what your thoughts were?  Think they're gonna send a team out to go after that kid?"

[Pyro/Miranda]

"Look, I..." Pyro sighed, "Professor's the only one who's ever done anything for me, y'know?  So of course I'd have to help him.  Aint nobody else ever gave a damn about me."  He looked off, his brow furrowed again.  When he finally looked back, there was a different look in his eyes.. maybe determination, maybe acceptance of something, but his voice was strong as he stood up and finally spoke.
"Thanks, Miranda.  Don't think I ever actually said that and meant it before, but thank you."  He smiled and nodded towards the cafeteria.  "Can I.. uh.. Buy you some supper?  As maybe a thank you?  I mean, I know we don't technically have to pay for it here, but..."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 18, 2008)

"We were just discussing that...I figure Professor Summers will probably send out someone...I was just wondering who everyone thought it would be."

Xian smiles at Kitty and slides over, making room for her under the tree.

"Of course Professor Summers will lead the team...after that, I figure the people who didn't get incapacitated by whatever that psychic surge was would be top of the list...and maybe anyone who actually saw the fight with the kid and got in on it."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 18, 2008)

"I hope you don't mind.." Rather then physically standing up, Miranda allowed her body to return to it's ghost form while trying to make her body become as visible as possible; appearing somewhat wisp-like as if she were a three dimensional hologram that was projected through a layer of smoke. Miranda then floated upwards so that she hovered about an inch off the ground. 

Miranda smiled at Pyro as she ran her hand through her shoulder length hair. "Pyro, I hope you weren't asking me out for dinner.  If you were, that was pretty sad." Miranda smiled, "However, with that said, I'd love to join you for supper, even if you didn't mean for it to be a date." She grinned.

As they headed towards the cafeteria, Miranda asked, "So tell me, what do you think of the code name Fantasma? I know it's not as 'powerful' or as 'archetypal' as Llorona was in Spanish, but at least the same time it doesn't automatically say 'villainess'..."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 18, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "Of course Professor Summers will lead the team...after that, I figure the people who didn't get incapacitated by whatever that psychic surge was would be top of the list...and maybe anyone who actually saw the fight with the kid and got in on it."




"It probably depends how Professor Xavier and Professor Grey -- and Gwen and the other psychic types -- are doing, and if we've figured out anything about that kid -- I'd think." Eric said. "I'd guess what Temper was saying earlier was right. He'd put together a recon group and try and learn more."


----------



## Victim (Apr 18, 2008)

Temper shakes the offered hand.  _Ah, so he's self conscious about his appearence around her especially._

"Like I said, I don't know people here, and I wasn't in a position to observe the fight outside.  Perhaps others with more information can share their choices and explain them?" she asks, fishing for information while eating.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

[lawn]
Kitty slips to the ground between Xi'an and Spike "I was there, and I don't think I'd wanna be on any team sent after him.  He managed to compensate for practically everybody's powers, one at a time.  If there hadn't been so many of us there to overwhelm him... Well, he sent wolverine flying OVER a building, took a full blast from cyclops, hit me while I was phased out, and didn't really care when Alchemist hit him with a giant slab of concrete."  She shook her head  "Not to mention what he did to all the psychics."  Kitty looked around at the others and shrugged "But enough of my gloominess, your turn." She forced a perky smile and turned to look at someone, prompting them to speak.

[Cafeteria]

"Hey!" Pyro blushed slightly "Gimme a break babe, I'm new at this kinda thing." He grinned at her in an attempt to hide his embarrassment, though whether he was refering to apologizing or asking her out was anybody's guess.  As they entered the cafeteria, they found it fairly packed, as it had been for a while.  Most of the students didn't really know where to go, and many wanted to gossip about what was happening/going to happen.  The general atmosphere was a mixture of fear and excitement.  The two of them waited in line a few minutes before grabbing their food and looking around for a table. "And as far as names go, I liked your old one, 'Llorona' sounds.. idaknow, ghostly, exotic, cool.. Really the only thing that matters though is if You like it.  It's your real name, after all, the one you chose to describe yourself.  You gotta live with it."

**OOC: Besides Alchemist, are there any other mutants not involved in anything right now?**


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

(I figured I'd put Calypso in the cafeteria...unless you have other ideas?)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 19, 2008)

[Cafeteria] 

Miranda thought for a moment. "You know, you're right.  I think I've been looking at the entire name issue from the wrong angle. Instead of treating it kind of like a stage name, or like it was a part of me, I've been treating it sort of like a mask or a foil to hide behind."

She glanced towards the front of the line, then scanned the crowd. "This bites,  considering the number of people that are here, I really don't think we'll be able to sit down without one of us getting a detention or a referral. That is unless we had arranged for someone to be a seat warmer..." She paused and began to wonder how awkward it would be if she and Pyro decided to eat alongside Xi'an and Alchemist. "However, I  know of several people who said they were going to be here... Unfortunately, theres too many people here for me to see if I could sense any one of them."  Miranda began to look through the crowd, "So unless one of them calls us over, we might have to eat outside."


----------



## Victim (Apr 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [lawn]
> Kitty slips to the ground between Xi'an and Spike "I was there, and I don't think I'd wanna be on any team sent after him.  He managed to compensate for practically everybody's powers, one at a time.  If there hadn't been so many of us there to overwhelm him... Well, he sent wolverine flying OVER a building, took a full blast from cyclops, hit me while I was phased out, and didn't really care when Alchemist hit him with a giant slab of concrete."  She shook her head  "Not to mention what he did to all the psychics."  Kitty looked around at the others and shrugged "But enough of my gloominess, your turn." She forced a perky smile and turned to look at someone, prompting them to speak.




_More references to specific people that I just admited I don't know, or know about.  Wonderful.  If you could make a comparison to a firearm, antitank rocket or something...  Even if people disagree about the particular effectiveness of any given piece of hardware, it'd at least be something.  Hmm, a slab of concrete.  But thrown/launched how hard?  I don't think I could ignore a concrete slab hittting me though.  It might not hurt me at all, depending on how fast it was moving.  But I could be pinned under it or at least knocked down._

She smiles, "If he was only compensating one power at a time, that's something at least.  Besides, you don't need to overpower something directly to defeat it.  If you knew what the cyborg was after, interfering with its goals might be sufficient.  Also, a cyborg might require special drugs to prevent an immune response to his own implants, creating another possile weakness.  Just throwing strength against strength is for the foolish or very confident."

"Of course, that's probably not what the attackers did.  If the cyborg was analyzing your powers as you attacked, then his withdraw intact probably gives him and his organization plenty of information about you.  If he had some sort of communications gear, then he could have been reporting on the fly; they would get information regardless of his survival.  And the frontal attack which failed seems like a possible diversion.  Someone else could have been involved in the psychic attacks downstairs while the cyborg was drawing all defenders away from that area.  Multiple attackers seems more likely than this cyborg being able to fight off a number of mutants while mindblasting separate groups of people.  Someone had to install those cybernetics, afterall.  That takes money, equipment, trained personel."  _How can you not see this?_


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cafeteria
X-Mansion*

Then a familiar voice shouts, "Hey! Miranda!"

Calypso stands up at her table and waves frantically.

"Over here!!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 21, 2008)

[Cafeteria]
Once at the cafeteria's counter, Miranda decided on ordering a plate of fettuccine alfredo, which looked suspiciously like spaghetti covered in alfredo sauce and several pieces of garlic bread.  A few short minutes later, Miranda heard Astrid's call as she stood outside the cafeteria's service area.

Miranda waved back towards her friend as she called back, "I'm be right there, just make sure no one steals those two seats.."  She then turned toward Pyro, who was approaching with his tray in hand.   "Hey Pyro, it looks like we got ourselves a reserved table!"

With a grin on her face, Miranda approached the table and placed her tray on the edge of the table across from Astrid's, forcing Pyro to place his own to the left of Miranda's. "Astrid, I was wondering where you vanished off to.  Almost everyone involved in the battle except for Pyro (who sitting outside stargazing before he asked me out), Alchy, Kitty, and the teachers, decided to hang out in the infirmary..."  She glanced towards Pyro and blushed.  "Oh um... I'm not sure if you two ever properly met.. Pyro, this Calypso.  Calypso, Pyro."  

After she finished her rushed introduction, Miranda took a deep breath then she sat down.  Miranda was flushed and to make matters worse, she was also visibly nervous.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Astrid gives Pyro a nod. "Hey."

She glances at Miranda. "Anyway, yeah, I don't like the infirmary. So...hey, are you all right?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 21, 2008)

"I'm alright, the only real thing that happened with me was that I over exerted myself, although if I didn't have a my ghost form Pyro and I would probably be lying in traction about now.." She glanced down for a second.  

"How about yourself?  How are you doing?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Astrid shrugs and takes a sip of her chocolate milk.

"I'm all right. Not hurt at all, so I'm better off than some. A little mad that I couldn't help any." She pauses pensively. "You know...and that I still can't."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 21, 2008)

"I think your being rather hard on yourself since you probably had more of an effect on the battle then you think you did.  See, if that kid was such a bad ass, then why didn't he decide to kill off everyone? She paused for a brief moment,  Instead he or his leader decided to do one of the most bone-head villain mistakes that appears in movies, comics, and tv-shows: He beat us up, took our our mentors, then left us bruised and battered so that we could regroup."

"Basically, he's offering us four options:  Roll over and become his doormat, learn how to become a team so that we can defeat him, train and become better at using our powers so we can challenge him on his home turf, or get ourselves an unstoppable bad-ass ringer and him him or her beat them up while we watch from the sidelines. I don't know about you, but I'm not going to allow myself to sit on the sidelines... " 

"Astrid, I know you don't think you are able to help at this moment, but in all actuality, none of us can do anything right now. Like it or not, we have to wait until Cyclopse makes his decision and for our moment to come before we can actually be of any use.  Until then, I think we have to learn to act as a team and learn how to overcome our own limitations so that we won't be short handed when we are forced to fight. "


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

[cafeteria]
Calypso, eh?"  Think I heard of you, you're the water chick..  Pyro cocked his head to one side as he looked at her, and follows the conversation between her and Miranda "Miranda's right, your powers are just like mine.. You can control it but not create it, right?  So when you're "in your element", you're probably one of the more powerful mutants around here, and when you're not your just a 'normal' person." 
Pyro stops speaking as the two look at him "What? I'm not allowed to know stuff?  I'm a flame mutant, of course I'm gonna pay attention when I find out that a walking fire hose has enrolled at mutant high."

[lawn]
"Wow, that's like so insightful.. What's your mutation, a super tactical brain?  You sound like totally military!"  Kitty grinned at her.  "So, you think there was a second cyborg?  Or maybe a mutant or something?"


**OOC: Next update will be the 'next day of school', so if any of you have any roleplaying left to do for the day, you've got until tommorow... er, pun not intended.**


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

Astrid gives Miranda a thoughtful look, then shrugs...and grins sheepishly at Pyro.

"You know more about me than I do about you," she accuses mildly. "But yeah...I can pull water from the air, but not enough to do much with. I can make fog or pull clouds together and make them rain. Nothing like Storm though. I've been working on making water freeze though, which helps."

She finally nods at Miranda, "And you're right. We still don't know what we're up against, so I guess it's..." She pauses for a moment, thinking.

"Wait a second...it was talking. I was really close to it, and, what was it saying...?"

Astrid frowns and rubs her forehead.

"It was saying something about how it was here for the Professor...which is when I yelled at you to go warn him...but then it said something like it needed his help... Argh! I can't remember!"

She looks at Miranda, eyes wide. "Do you think it's important? I don't think it was really wanting to kill anyone...even though it was definitely not pulling punches either."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 22, 2008)

She thought for a moment, "If cyborg needed the Professor's help then why did he attack to begin with? That is unless, the intent was to force the Professor to do something he wouldn't have normally done, which could have meant that the plan was to capture the Professor or have him come willingly...  But..."

Miranda cursed as she realized something and quickly gave Pyro a shocked glance. "Oh crap... Pyro, i think someone must was in the danger room's observation deck with us!"  She began to tremble. "You were shoved or thrown out out of the observation room's window because of how you were damaging the computer!"

"OMG! This wasn't about the professor!  If THEY wanted the professor they could have taken him easily, when I went to save Pyro."   She bit her lip.  "I never had a danger room session... so I wouldn't know.. but if it's computer held information about the strengths and weaknesses of those mutants who trained in it they could have been after that!"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

[cafeteria]
"OH, Bloody... Your right, that computer's probly connected to the main computer, and easier to get at without anybody guarding it!  I completely forgot about it cause of the fall and all the stuff that was happening, but It was as if something had thrown me through the glass, and the proffessor was in there, if whoever that was had wanted him, he was helpless for long enough they could've taken him.
Pyro got to his feet, forgeting his food "Come on girls, we gotta find Professor Summers."

[danger room]
Alchemist had almost fallen asleep in the danger room, it had been a long time since he'd used his powers so much.. and had to be so precise, fixing everything.  But he wasn't too tired to hear the footsteps approaching him.
"Nicolas Asher, also known as 'the alchemist'.  My name is Pietro Maximoff.  It's taken a while to find someone of your unique talents, but I'm afraid we haven't the time for further pleasantries.  You're coming with me, and there's two ways we can do this.  The easy way, or..."  A silver haired man stepped out of the shadows grinning, wearing a skintight blue suit with a lightning bolt down the middle of it.  









*OOC:*



Nicely done everybody who figured/pointed that out.  Now I get to go with Route B.  
Also, I've always liked Pyro but never what they did with him as badguy, so as you may have noticed, I'm trying to take his personality in a bit of a different direction.


----------



## Caros (Apr 22, 2008)

"Nicolas Asher, Known as Alchemist, not "The" Alchemist you dumbass." Nicolas said with a quiet chuckle, pulling himself upright.  Neither name nor face rang any immediate bells, leaving Nicolas already at a disadvantage.

"You'll have to forgive me too, pleasentry has never been my strong point with kidnappers."  He kept a quiet smirk on his face as he slowly paced away from the wall, making a slow circle, just to keep himself from getting penned in. "I'll give you've got some brass my friend, twice in one day."

Their little conversation served to bide time, allowing Nicolas to shake away his wearyness and the possibility of help to arrive.  And so he kept it up, that smirk blossoming into a full smile then.  "I'd say the easy way but I don't think you're going to buy it after my little rant."

He began to let his power flow out, just a little, creating an odd visual effect of the ground rippling as he walked.  Visually it seemed to be all he was doing, while beneath the floor of the danger room he was constructing himself a tool from one of the speakers. "Just to remind you though, I'm not just 'some mutant'.  I control matter, I'm one of the most powerful students in this school."

A cocky grin was tossed over then, nodding as the floor opened ten feet distant. "Of course, I'm begining to understand the appeal of teamwork too."

The device might be recognized for what it was, a giant impromptu speaker rising from the ground, blaring with waves of sound as it cried out in a massive shreak that could be heard all across campus.

[sblock=Stats]This is a Sonic Blast Effect, goes out to 50 feet.  Attack roll is 18

Gonna take a wild guess it misses. *Grin* Just a bonus anways.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 22, 2008)

"Alright, I could see where he's at but I'll take me a second...  I'm going to turn to my ghost first.."  Miranda allowed her body revert to it's ghost form, causing her to momentarily vanished from sight before she forced it to become partially visible.  The then smiled and tried to clear her mind as she tried to focus on how Cyclops's 'life force' felt.  Unfortunately, before she was able to lock onto his person, her concentration was broken by the sound of the squealing speaker.  

"Oh hell, no..." Miranda sighed. "That definitely isn't a good sign; I mean thats doesn't sound like its coming from the outside..." Miranda floated upwards then glanced towards the Pyro and Astrid while wondering how long it would take for her to fly back to her room, change into her 'costume,' and then return. "I'll be back... I guess I'll see you here, or somewhere between here and where ever that alarm is coming from...  Don't worry, I won't take long!"  



*Move Action:*  Fly to Room (1/2 move)
*Free Action:*  Quick change into Costume (Quick Change 1).
*Move Action:* Fly Back (1/2 move via Move-by Action).

When Miranda returns she is wearing what appears to be a long light-gray and white skirt, thigh-high boots, gloves and a bodice. The outfit was obviously designed to accentuate Miranda's body's youthful curves, and obviously was not obtained through the school. Miranda grinned shamelessly as she willfully brought herself into the proverbial spotlight. "Ready?"

OOC: Think Emma Frost's full blown corset outfit, but with a long skirt.


----------



## Victim (Apr 22, 2008)

(Ah good.  I wasn't totally sure if the scene with Miranda and Pyro in the control had been reconned, since the opening post for the reboot mentioned them arriving into a more completely trashed area.  Nice to clear that up.)



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> [cafeteria]
> 
> "Wow, that's like so insightful.. What's your mutation, a super tactical brain?  You sound like totally military!"  Kitty grinned at her.  "So, you think there was a second cyborg?  Or maybe a mutant or something?"




_Okay, most people aren't really trained to think that like, don't be harsh._  Temper tries to be encouraging: "No, it's nothing like that.  Don't sell your own abilities short.  You just need to look at situations a bit differently."

"I don't know.  I'm not really familiar with other mutants, their powers, and really cutting edge science.   That pass-through-objects power that Miranda and Julie use would be useful for getting into the basement area while people were fighting above." (  )

She stands up.  "After I grab some seconds, we should head out front and then into the danger room to look over the battlegrounds and hopefully learn more" she says enthusiastically.  Temper starts heading back towards the building, pocketing a knife along the way.

----------------------------------

Since I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post tommorrow: 

Without interruption (which is going to happen), Temper would investigate the battle sites (not learning anything, because Alchemist fixed them), borrow a chemistry book and/or files on noteable mutants, hike around the grounds for bit, study, and then cry before retiring.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2008)

Spike listens to the talk, not really much of a conversationalist.  That all changes when the loud speaker is heard, as he pinpoints the location to near the danger room.

(OOC - Super Senses, Hearing, Extended 1, Acute 1, Accurate 2, Ulta Hearing should pull it off)

"It's coming from the Danger Room!" he calls out, knowing that the ringing was causing his voice to come out louder than normal.  With but a mental reflex, he darts to the sound, hoping to get there in time to find out what's going on.

Super Speed 1, but keeps his spikes in check, as he doesn't know it's an attack...

Of course, if he can't pinpoint the sound, then so be it...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

[cafeteria] 
Miranda flies off, changes, and returns, causing a stun effect to Pyro (and several othe males in the cafeteria), and jealous glares from a couple girls.  What next, ladies? 

[lawn]
Spike manages to pinpoint the sound to the danger room and zooms off after it.  Kitty stands up, looking after him and then back at the group "Should we go after him?".. What does Everybody else do?

[danger room]
Initiative Round 1 (I'll give you win init despite his insanely high init mod, due to your intriguing use of power.)
Pietro reels from the sound, an angry look appearing on his face.  Alchemist glances at his 'speaker' for a mere moment to admire his handiwork, and in the split second his gaze is gone, his opponent has dissapeared.  Instinctively, his power begins to protect him by flinging pillars of the floor upwards, deflecting incoming blows that arrive too quickly for Alchemist to even see... but not deflecting them all, leaving alchemist with a few bruises "Suppose I should tell you my mutant name while you're still conscious to hear it.  My dad named me... Quicksilver."
[sblock=combat rolls]
Rapid Punch vs Alchemist (1d20+14=21) 
Toughness Save DC 30 (1d20+16=17) 
Hmm.. nat 1.  I'm gonna call that a hero point reroll: 
Toughness save DC30 Hero Point Reroll (1d20+16=19) +10 for hero point = 29.  
1 Bruised to alchemist.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc all] Anybody without superspeed or the ability to fly through walls arrives at end of round 5 if they're going there.  Anybody WITH the aforementioned powers arrives at end of round 3.  Caros, lets try to speed through the first couple rounds, k? [/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Apr 23, 2008)

Alchemist weathered the blows as best he was able, peppered by little shards of rock as Quicksilver's attacks struck his defenses, then his body.  Pain was such an unusual sensation for him, some of his confidence evaporating as he staggered back from the mutant, lifting a hand to wipe at an already swelling lip.

"Quicksilver... that would explain a lot.  You're practically mutant royalty, and I've been treating you like trash." He chuckled then, wiping away the last of that blood that tinged his lips. "I suppose you want to finish this fast since I've got backup coming."

Taking one deep breath, Alchemist streached forward his right arm.  A moment later the combat resumed, the floor erupting in spikes and slabs of metal, the noise of their combat nearly matching that of the speaker as he tore up the floor and threw him at the casually dodging Quicksilver.

"Oh you're good..."  He muttered to himself, sweeping his hand through the air to guide the blows. "Too good.  Sorry, but I can't have the others showing up without at least making an accounting of myself.  I'd be the laughing stock."

He crouched then, pressing his hands into direct contact with the floor. The metal rippled once, before rising in a wave of jagged and blunt edges rushing towards Quicksilver.

[sblock=ooc]Alrighty. I probably miss ^_^;  Ac 19 

I then follow that up with a DC 26 reflex save, using extra effort to get a standard action to do so. Believe that works =)  I am then fatigued.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [lawn]
> Spike manages to pinpoint the sound to the danger room and zooms off after it.  Kitty stands up, looking after him and then back at the group "Should we go after him?".. What does Everybody else do?




"I'd say yes." Eric said. "I don't suppose you can drag anyone else along with that walk through walls trick of yours?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

[danger room, Round 2]
Quicksilver dissapears from the area he was in when the floor came at him , running circles around Alchemist.  The speedster has to stop suddenly as the floor erupt from multiple places, spikes flying at him from all directions.  Quicksilver's response is to run straight up the nearby wall, narrowly avoiding the spikes before zipping back down and clotheslining Nicolas, knocking him for a loop and sending him flying backwards a hundred feet.

[sblock=combat]
Reflex save Vs floor. (1d20+17=18) 
OK.. This time you regain your Hero Point, as I'm having him reroll a nat 1.
Reflex Save Reroll vs floor (1d20+17=33) 
Which unfortunately means he succeeds. Evasion Rank 2 means no toughness save needed.
Rapid Attack vs Alchemist (1d20+14=33) 
DC 30 Toughness Save (1d20+16=23)   Failure.. 2 bruised, and stunned condition.  If you'd like to use your newly aquired HP to reroll it, feel free to post the reroll in your next action.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

Kitty looks around at the group "I can take one of you... Who's comin? Looks like that guy can get there himself.." She nods at the quickly dissapearing form of Spike.


----------



## Caros (Apr 23, 2008)

*Round 3!*

The blow caught him before his defenses could interpose themselves, taking Nicolas right off his feet.  He bounced like a ragdoll across the floor, skidding slowly to a stop not far from the wall.  Blurry-eyed, he looked up at the advancing Quicksilver, then let out a brief cry, holding his ribs.

"I... I think I broke something.  Oh god, my ribs. You've got me, I'm done." He paused, attempting to push himself up, propping himself on one hand, meeting Quicksilver's eyes. "Oh wait... Just kidding."

He snapped the fingers of his free hand, both floor and ceiling rushing towards the other mutant in a wave of harsh metal.  While he might have appeared cocky, such a use of his power took more out of Alchemist than he would like to admit, his body aching as he put his all into this swing.

[sblock=ooc]I don't use the hero point to reroll, I use it to negate the stun.  Two reflex saves headed his way.  Extra effort, I am now exausted =/ [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

Alchemist's floor attack slams into Quicksilver.  He manages to mostly dodge the first part of the attack, running away only to get clocked solidly as the second half of Alchemists attack springs out from the wall, knocking him silly.


[sblock=combat info]
Reflex saves vs danger room (1d20+17=20, 1d20+17=23) He fails the second, but b/c of his Improved evasion, the dc is only 23 for the toughness save on the first one (Too bad his toughness save is +1)
DC 23 Toughness saves vs smooshing (1d20+1=18, 1d20+1=4) **IGNORE Second Toughness Roll**
He's stunned.

Info: Alchemist: 2 bruised, exhausted.  Quicksilver: 1 bruised, stunned.
[/sblock]


[sblock=ooc]
Nice catch.  
ANd here's where others start getting a chance to interact.  Anybody who has their movement powers (Speed/walk through walls) arrives now, and rolls initiative for next round.
We'll continue this once I know who's here.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 23, 2008)

[Cafeteria  ---->  Danger Room]
Miranda lands ontop of the table and grinned at Pyro and Astrid. "I'm not sure if you all are going to join in the fun.. but just in case..."   Miranda she lightly tapped Pyro and Astrid's shoulder with her hands and vanished while she saying, "I"ll meet you there, so try not to fall through too many floors... I"ll give you at least 30 seconds to join me... so if I don't see you, make sure your not standing *IN* anything."

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* Extra Effort  -> Power Stunt
_Insubstantial [Effects 2 Others] 4 [25pp]:_ Alteration, Free Action, Personal Range, Duration: Sustained (Insubstantial); Affected by Electricity. PW: Progression (+1 person; 2 max), Extras: Effects Others(+1)
*Movement: * Fly towards the source of the noise ( the Danger Room).
*Pending Status:* Fatigued [Next Round]  
[/sblock]

Miranda then flew towards the source of the racket while invisible.


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Spike manages to pinpoint the sound to the danger room and zooms off after it.  Kitty stands up, looking after him and then back at the group "Should we go after him?".. What does Everybody else do?
> 
> [sblock=ooc all] Anybody without superspeed or the ability to fly through walls arrives at end of round 4 if they're going there.  Anybody WITH the aforementioned powers arrives at end of round 2.  Caros, lets try to speed through the first couple rounds, k? [/sblock]




(How close were the infirmary and danger room?  Both in basement area?)

"I'll try to manage on my own." she replies, before dashing inside.  _No communication. _


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

[cafeteria]
Pyro and Calypso (hehe) both feel their weight fading away as they become insubstantial and watch Miranda take off.










*OOC:*



the 'normal' infirmary is on the main floor, the basement has Danger room, training rooms, emergency medical facility, x-jet hangar, and Cerebro.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2008)

"Omigosh this is...this is weird!" Calypso blurts as she looks at her own ghostly form, feels the physical world's influence on her start to evanesce. Realizing that there's a time limit on this, she looks up at Pyro and nods.

"Lets go!"

Then she's gone, diving out through a wall towards the danger room!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 23, 2008)

[Round 3: In danger room]

Knowing that she could not risk exposing herself until she knows Pyro and Astrid are 'safely' away from an solid obect, La Llorona remains in her ghost form and floats unseen as she secretly tries to aid Alchemist by trying to drain more of Quicksilver's energy.



[sblock= Init and Planned actions]

*Init:* 1d20+4 = 12 
*Free Action: * Sustain Insubstantial Power Stunt.*
*Move:* Fly past Quicksilver so she can attack from behind.
*Action:* Fatique 7.Touch Range. 1d20 + 2 = 21.  If successful Fortitude 17 to resist.
*Status:* Fatigued

* If Pyro and Calypso can attack this round she will immediately adjust the power so that they could attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2008)

Temper will be checking out the infirmary on her way down. 

(Hopefully that won't delay her by more than a round.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2008)

Initiative Roll (1d20 6=9)

Spike enters the Danger Room, hearing a commotion going on, as he reflexively tries to hear anything that would warn him of danger.  (Danger Sense, Ultra Hearing 1)

Can he hear any dialogue as he nears the Danger Room, sense he has the power, he might as well use it to his advantage...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 23, 2008)

At the alarm, Xian jumps up, smiles at Kitty, offers his "good" hand to her and helps her to her feet.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Kitty looks around at the group "I can take one of you... Who's comin? Looks like that guy can get there himself.." She nods at the quickly dissapearing form of Spike.




"Well Kitty, if you don't mind bringing me along..."


----------



## Caros (Apr 24, 2008)

Alchemist forced a smile as he dragged himself upright, his legs unsteady beneath him as he stood.  Bruised, bloodied, but certainly far from beaten, Nicolas tilted his head, that smile blossoming into a full on grin. "Hurts, don't it."

He coughed then, one of his legs giving out for an instant as pain shot through him. Recovering, he straightened, his breathing ragged even as he spat out another taunt. "I certainly do.  Give you credit for that, I don't think I've even banged my knee in years."

Nicolas frowned then, one hand raised above his head, metal raising from the floor on either side of him, the material seeming tense, like a snake prepared to strike. "Course I don't think that is all you're guilty of.  You're going to tell us all about what you're planning, who the cyborg was, and what you did to the professor and the others.  When you wake up."

With that, the metal came crashing down.

[sblock=combat]Well, I rolled a http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1575368/  accounting for my reduced offensive ability as a result of exaustion.  He's still stunned so I've got a little hope for this one.

Save is 31 if it does hit him.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

Kitty nods "We'll see you guys later!" she shouts to the others, Grabbing Xi'an's hand (Hopefully you're wearing a glove.  ) and takes off, dragging him through the walls and floor, floating into the danger room behind Pyro and Calypso.

[danger room]
[sblock=initiative]
Alchemist 
Nightcrawler(Yeah, you read that right. )
Quicksilver 
Miranda 
Spike  
[/sblock]

"I'm sorry for ze interuption, herr Asher, but I cannot be allowing you to do zat to my companion."  The words coming from behind Alchemist in a thick german accent are followed by a series of quick *Banf* sounds, and when the metal clangs together, quicksilver is no longer where he was standing before.  Instead, he is being supported by an all too familiar blue figure - the infamous Nightcrawler.

Quicksilver nods his thanks to Nightcrawler and steps away a few feet.  "You're much tougher than you look, and far more formidable than the files give you credit for, but you're still no match for us, you can barely stand."

Miranda zips in behind Quicksilver, attempting to drain his life, but he seems to realize somethings up at the last moment, quickly sidestepping her touch, which narrowly misses as she flies past his shoulder.  **Alchemist sees him flinch several feet to the side for no apparent reason, looking curiously at the place he'd just been standing** "Nightcrawler, move, something else is here!"

Spike is close enough to have heard the conversation from last round, as well as the tell-tale *banfing* and Nightcrawler's speech.  He enters the room to see the scene unfolding...

[sblock=ooc]
Pyro/Calypso/Xi'an/Shadowcat arrive at end of round due to delays. Calypso/Xi'an pls roll init for next round.  Everyone else arrives the round after that.  Just waiting on Spike's action to finish this round, then we'll start the next.  (Alchemist if you wanna post your next action, please feel free.  You go first in initiative.)
*Miranda : Sorry, but he's got Uncanny dodge.*[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Apr 24, 2008)

"Oh this just gets better and better doesn't it? Bit hypocritical though don't you think? Making comments about people not being able to stand?" Wobbly though he might be, there was no shortage of fire in Alchemist.

Like Nightcrawler, he was surprised at Quicksilver's announcement, cocky grin pulling at the corner of his lips. "Looks like your time is up herr Maximoff. Two of you against this whole school?  You can't even handle me."  Eyes flicked to Spike, smile and a nod cast his way as he called on his power once more, lifting both his arms in a dramatic display the already torn up floor rising to his whim.  "I'm a little drained... don't know how accurate I'll be, so don't get crushed kay?"

[sblock=Combat info]One area attack on both enemies.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 24, 2008)

Miranda lightly bit her lip as it became obvious to her that Quicksilver was able to sense her, although she wasn't quite sure how. Not matter what, as she watched the battle one thing became clear: Even though Quicksilver's speed was an obvious threat, Nightcrawler's unpredictability needed to be dealt with quickly.


[sblock=Planned Actions]
_Assuming that Nightcrawler is in the room during my turn:_

Hoping to catch Nightcrawler off guard, La Llorona drifts after him while invisible and  attempts to drain some of his life force..

*Free Actions:* Sustain Insubstantial Power Stunt until she see's Pyro and Calypso.
*Move:* Fly until she is behind Nightcrawler.
*Action:* Death-touch 9 (Constitution Drain). Touch Range. 1d20+2=17. If successful Fortitude 19 to resist drain
*Status:* Fatigued

_If successful_: La Llorona leans forwards then whispers into Nightcrawler's pointy ears in a seductive and creepy voice, "I am sorry... If you value your life... Leave...  Leave Now..."

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 24, 2008)

Spike can tell what's happening, as he spies the two against one odds.  He also hears that someone else is in here, as he tries to spot anything, but decides on rashness rather then caution.

"At least I don't have to worry about trashing this place!" Spike comments, as his instincts kick in.  His spikes protrude quickly, from his forearm, and elongate into spiked weapons that he now focuses on the two quick foes.  

"Wanna play pin the tail on the moron?"

Spike then strikes at the nearest foe, not caring about the damage that was soon to be dealt on these intruders.  His spikes are ready, as he knows that the others are on their way.  He will try to leave them some...

Strike 5 (PF: Accurate 2, Mighty; Drawback: Only Lethal Damage)
Strike at 10' away, first target available. (1d20 5=6)

Unfortunately, it would appear that Spike tripped over the rubble on the ground...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

Spike rushes forward to attack, but unfortunately the rubble impeedes his movement, and Quicksilver effortlessly sidesteps the clumsy assault.
-End round 4-

*Round 5*
[sblock=initiative]
Alchemist 
Nightcrawler
Quicksilver 
Shadowcat
Miranda 
Pyro
Spike 
[/sblock]

As Pyro, Calypso, Shadowcat, and Xi'an all phase through the walls and ceiling, landing behind Alchemist, he realizes the spotlight is now on and stands tall, summoning his strength for a massive assault on the two of them.  The floor rising up and slamming down repeatedly as he attempts to catch the two of them.   Quicksilver easily evades but Nightcrawler is caught by the massive attack and blasted back into a wall.

[sblock=combat]
Quicksilver doesn't have to make the save b/c he'd readied an action to dodge.  Nightcrawlers rolls..
Nightcrawler Reflex Save vs floor (1d20+12=18) , failing.
Toughness DC 26 (1d20+10=18) 
 And the blue banfer is stunned.. and knocked back into a wall Toughness save vs wall DC 21 (1d20+9=28) Though he suffers no further consequences from hitting said wall.
Nightcrawler: 1 Bruised, stunned, 50' away near wall.
Quicksilver: 1 bruised
Alchemist: 2 bruised, Exhausted[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] OK, still need initiative from Calypso and Xi'an, as well as their planned actions (I did alch/nightcrawler/quicksilver's actions allready this round b/c there's no way you two could beat their init at the moment, even with a nat 20).  Need those before i can do further updates.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 24, 2008)

Xian sees Nicholas looking pretty rough and runs to him, throwing off his glove and placing his healing hand on Alchemist's arm.

"What the heck is going on here?"



OOC:  [sblock]Initiative: 4; 
Healing: +9 recovery check for Alchemist; He also gets to make a check to get rid of his fatigue/exhaustion and give me his fatigue/exhaustion.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

Init: 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1576507/

Calypso plunges through the wall of the Danger Room...a scene she'd only seen a couple of times now, but never like this. Nightcrawler woozy and half-indented into the far wall, some guy in a crazy suit of tights zipping around, Alchemist literally ripping the room apart to try to get them...

"This ought to slow you down a bit," she declares, and lifts her hands slowly, as if picking something heavy up. A thick fog rises in the room, but sticks to the floor; cold and clammy. It swirls mostly around the half where Quick and Nightcrawler are, slicking the floor with ice and condensation.

(Environment Control! Hamper Movement 1/2.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]Alchemist 
Nightcrawler
Quicksilver 
Calypso
Shadowcat
Miranda 
Pyro
Spike 
Xi'an
[/sblock]

Calypso conjures up a slick of ice on the danger room floor around the two 'evil mutants' as Llorona drops the insubstantiality around pyro and calypso, then taps Nightcrawler on the shoulder, whispering to him.  A brief chill seems to travel through his body, but he shakes it off. 

Pyro flicks open his lighter and sends a blast of flame out at Quicksilver, but is unable to catch the speedy mutant.

*Actions from Alchemist and Spike pls, as you two both act still before they do*

[sblock=combat info]

Llorona hits nightcrawler, he nat 20's... Fortitude Save vs Death Touch (DC 19) (1d20+10=30) 
Pyro misses fireball attack vs Quicksilver (1d20+10=19) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Apr 25, 2008)

"Geeze, took you guys long enough." He flashed a smile back towards Xian as the mutant laid on with his healing hand.  "I didn't make enough noise or something? All thought you'd just come for a stroll to the danger room?"

His eyes trailed to Nightcrawler and Quicksilver, feeling revitalized from the healing touch. "Told you so. You guys should have taken off when I gave you the chance.  That boat, however, has sailed. I'd offer you surrender, but wild guess you'd vanish before we could get our hands on you."

He lifted his hands again, power flowing more easily through him, grin quirking his lips as he launched another attack. "Besides, payback is a.... well you know the rest"

[sblock=Combat]Well I attempt healing checks for both conditions. 19,18 

Those succeed I do believe, unless I was misreading how Xian's power worked.  There were two seperate versions of it, in the main book and ultimate powers, so I'm not sure. ^_^

Then two area attacks, DC 21, Selective so as not to kill my loving teammates.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2008)

Since he moves fast for a normal human, but not super-humanly fast, Quarterback's running behind all the commotion.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 25, 2008)

She mutters after seeing her life drain fail. She calls back towards Alchemist. "I was here... Who do you think was creeping out that pedo? "

[OOC:Waiting to see what Nightcrawler and Quicksilver does before I post my intended action]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Seeing that the floor was now hopefully going to slow down Speedy, Spike decides to use his own powers to get to the foes.  Nightcrawler looks down, sort of, but Speedy is still a nuisance.  Why not go for both?

Moving to the foes, Spike uses his own powers to not be impeded by the floor if possible.  He then eyes the two foes, and decides to use a little maneuver that Logan was teaching him.  The famous spin attack.  Luckily, Spike and his longer reach has a small advantage, as he can strike out at foes within his long reach.  As he moves into position, he rotates a full 360 degrees, ending up facing the same direction, but not before sending his spikes to reach out and tag the enemies.

"Tag, you're it!"

OOC - Move By Action, Super Speed 1, Wall Crawling at Full Speed, Rapid Attack 1;10' with Elongated Spikes, Strike 5 (PF: Accurate 2, Mighty)

Spikes +11 to hit, +11dmg, Lethal
Attack on Quicksilver and Nightcrawler (1d20 11=22, 1d20 11=13)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

Spike's Attack misses both of his opponents, and as Xi'an heals Alchemist, the powerful young mutant stands strong, preparing to renew his assault

A few more students arrive at the danger room then, along with Wolverine. 

[sblock=round 6 initiative]
Alchemist 
Nightcrawler
Quicksilver 
Calypso
Shadowcat
Miranda 
Pyro
Wolverine (uh-oh)
Spike 
Xi'an[/sblock]

Alchemist, bolstered by both healing and reinforcements, sends another wave of concrete at his opponents, though both now ready for it manage to weather the attack without further injury.

Nightcrawler teleports in behind Alchemist, landing a solid kick to the back of his neck, sending him flying into the hallway in a blinding flash of pain.  He then spins around to launch a follow-up attack at Xi'an, knocking him silly.

Quicksilver chuckles at the 'reinforcements' and begins zipping around the room super-fast, throwing punches at everybody there.  "Fine, You wanna play Rough?  DON'T PLAY WITH LIGHTNING!"

[sblock=combat info]
Quicksilver makes both reflex saves and has improved evasion.Reflex saves vs danger room (1d20+16=27, 1d20+16=24) 
Nightcrawler fails one reflex save
Reflex saves vs floor (1d20+12=14, 1d20+12=24) 
however he makes the toughness save: 
Toughness save dc26 (1d20+9=28) 
Nightcrawler attacks:Attack roll vs Alchemist (1d20+14=28) 
Alchemists Toughness Save DC29 (1d20+16=18) 
Nightcrawler critsAttack vs Xi'an (1d20+14=34) 
Toughness save DC 34 (1d20+11=25)

Calypso - Your 'hamper movement' ability effectively lowers Quicksilver's super-speed by one rank, just for the record.  It is doing something, but at the speeds he travels it just doesn't 'appear' to be that much. 

[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
I Need anybody else who was heading for the danger room to Roll initiative for Round 6, plus 
intended actions.
Also, EVERYBODY(except Alchemist) please include in your next post your reflex and toughness saves vs Quicksilver's attack.  Reflex dc = 22.  Toughness dc = 27 if you fail, 21 if you succed (Or fail with Evasion rank 2), and no toughness save required if you have Evasion and make the reflex save.

status:
Alchemist: 1 bruised, Staggered, Stunned
Xi'an: 1 bruised, Stunned, fatigued
Quicksilver: 1 bruised
Nightcrawler: 1 bruised
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 25, 2008)

As Quicksilver dashes around the room, La Llorona allows her body to return to it's ghost form and becomes completely invisible, and thus manages to avoid what could have been a rather nasty collision. "Ole!  

Once again, she tries to sneak up to Nightcrawler while in her invisible ghostform so she could drain his life force.


[sblock=actions]
Reflex 1d20 + 9 = 24 


*Free:* Become Insubstantial, become totally concealed.
*Move:* Fly behind Nightcrawler.
*Action:* Death-touch 9 (Constitution Drain). Touch Range. 1d20 +2 = 7... meh
*Status:* Fatigued
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

Ref save: 8
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1577071/
((Gripe)In -every game I play- Invisible castle HOSES me! NNNGH!(/Gripe))
Toughness save: 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1577072/

(Caly has Evasion 2...but I've envisioned it as being water-based...which means right now it shouldn't be active. This is okay though, since the ice floor is pretty much all I can do in the Danger Room without horking everyone else as well. )


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2008)

"Looks like I was a bit late for the game. But there's still time on the clock." Eric said. "And I was always good at fourth-quarter comebacks."
[sblock]
initiative; ref save; toughness save (1d20+9=13, 1d20+11=21, 1d20+11=20) 

Quarterback uses his Inspire feat, taking a full-round action and spending a hero point to give five allies a +5 bonus to attack rolls, saves, and checks for the next round. If any of the 'adult' X-men are helping, they're his first targets, followed by Miranda, Temper, Shadowcat, Pyro, and Spike (in that order). He's pretty much choosing his targets based on how well he knows people at this point, not on combat effectiveness, because he doesn't have a good idea on what most of you can do.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Spike was ready, as he easily dodges the incoming punch.  His sense are honed, as this is his forte.  (Reflex Save (1d20 14=29), Evasion 2, )

Spike then catches Logan here, and knows it's going to get messy real soon.  He readies his next act, hoping to catch Speedy while he's moving too fast to react.

Spike knows Logan will go all out, so he tries to make the best of it.  He moves quickly, his spiked feet allowing him to use the wall to his advantage, as he rushes into the path of Quicksilver, ready to bring him down.  He puts his head down, and follows through with the SLAM, hoping to end this guy's torment on the others.

He feels the full weight of the super coming at him, as the collision is loud.  Something cracks, but Spike doesn't think it's his own bones breaking.  That brings a smile to his face, as he shakes off the effect.

"You really gotta watch where you're going!" he says, smirking at Speedy.

[sblock=SLAM]
Slam Attack:  Not sure of the bonuses.  I have normal +5 Attack Bonus
Then +2 for Melee due to Attack Focus Melee 2 ranks
Moving Normal, I think, since it's confined space and I won't be able to use accelerated movement, Super Speed 1, even with wall crawling at full speed, so that's another +2
Grand total of +9 to SLAM, right?

SLAM Attack on Quicksilver (1d20 9=29)

HOLY CRAP!  Nat 20!  I gotta read up on this now, lol.  +14 dmg to Quicksilver if it confirms,and only +9 if it doesn't
+7 for me, since it's a slam.  Impervious 2 brings it down to +5, for Toughness DC 20 save for me.  Toughness Save for SLAM (1d20 11=25)[/sblock]

OOC - Had to write out my thoughts, as I want to make sure I understood the rules.  I have Immovable, but I think that only applies when I receive a SLAM attack, not initiate it, right?

Any way to allow Spike to use a Hero Point to make Quicksilver reroll his save, should he pass?  What use of Hero Point would really be beneficial right now?  Spike would definitely use one on this lucky hit!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 25, 2008)

Xi'an tries to draw breath but finds himself momentarily unable.  He barely even knows what hit him.  As he gasps, flying fists pummel him, blasting him across the room.  He slumps to the ground, unconscious.

[sblock=ooc] Reflex (reduced due to Fatigue) = 15;  Toughness (reduced due to loss of dodge bonus and bruised) = 7; Reflex is fail!  toughness if fail by 20!  I am unconscious (and dying? was it lethal? If so, I think my cocoon should probably start forming here pretty soon.).  I also think, because I was stunned, I should be flying backwards somewhere...by my calculations, roughly 50 feet.  Glad I was so effective.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Apr 26, 2008)

Temper runs into the danger room, just behind Quarterback.  She pauses near the door, assessing the battlefield.  The young mutant rocks backwards under Quicksilver's hail of blows, but is unharmed by his attacks.  

"Playtime stops now," she declares.  _I thought that part of the simulator was stupid, but it's apparently quite accurate.  And now that I've got your attention..._  Temper whips her arm out, launching the steak knife stolen from dinner at the blue mutant? standing over a fallen student.  Then she'll sweep her power across the enemy at waist height, hoping he'll be distracted by faux attack. 

[sblock]Initiative: d20+10: 29 

Delay to go after Quarterback.  I want that Inspire bonus.  So Initiative *13*.

Reflex save DC 22: 7.  FAIL!
Toughness save DC 27: 36!.  Natural 20: success.

Move Action: Feint Nightcrawler.  Bluff +6 (+6 normal, -5 move action, +5 Inspire) I don't think Attractive applies.  Bluff check: 8

Standard Action: Shoot Nightcrawler.   Blast Vampiric +14, Incurable.  Attack Bonus: +18  (+8 base, +5 Inspire, +5 All Out Attack.  Attack roll: 21

HP reroll: 32

Toughness DC 29 Lethal, Incurable

Def 11/10.  Toughness +21*/16 (12 Imp).  Inspired +5.  Fine.   HP 2

If Nightcrawler is taken out before she attacks, then direct her actions at Quicksilver instead.  If both have gone down, attempt to apply first aid to KO'd ally.

[sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Alchemist 
Nightcrawler
Quicksilver 
Calypso
Shadowcat
Llorona
Pyro
Quarterback
Temper
Wolverine (uh-oh)
Spike 
Xi'an 
[/sblock]

Quicksilver zips around punching everybody, Calypso is staggered by his attack, it passes harmlessly through Shadocat, Pyro and Quarterback are both stunned, Temper barely feels it, wolverine seems unharmed, Spike Easily evades by running up a wall and then flipping back down, and Xi'an is sent flying into a wall to crumple unconscious near Alchemist.

Shadowcat runs backwards and grabs Xi'an and alchemist, dragging them down the hall out of the line of fire.

Llorona attempts to drain Nightcrawler but is unable to catch up to all of his bouncing and flipping long enough to grab onto him.

He likewise is able to narrowly avoid Tempers blast, which singes off some of his blue fur before sizzling into the wall.

Wolverine throws himself after Nightcrawler, but misses as the mutant teleports and flips around, avoiding him.  
Spike's attack is far more effective... reaching out he manages to catch Quicksilver with his spikes as the speedster attempts to go past, and Quicksilver stumbles, out of control, smashing into a wall where he crumples.

[sblock=combat info] 
Temper's attack roll actually hit 5 lower, as Quarterback is stunned and unable to use Inspiration.  however, a 27 still hits.  So...
Toughness Save vs Temper Blast (1d20+13=33) Ouch, nat 20 for nightcrawler. due to his 'defensive roll' feat I'm just describing it as 'missing'
Quicksilver's not so lucky:
Toughness save Vs spike's Crit DC29 (1d20+8=18) Knockback into wall, Toughness save DC 25 (1d20+7=17) 
Baddie status:
Quicksilver: 3 bruised, 1 injured, Stunned, Staggered, Disabled
Nightcrawler: 1 bruised
Goodguy Status:
Alchemist: 1 bruised, Staggered, Unconscious
Xi'an: 2 bruised, Stunned, fatigued, Unconscious
Calypso: 1 bruised, Stunned, Staggered
Pyro: 1 bruised, Stunned
Quarterback: 1 bruised, Stunned
Wolverine: 1 bruised

What with Alchemis being down, they go first in init, so I'll do the next round below
[/sblock]


[round 7(8?)]

Seeing Quicksilver struggling to get up, and many reinforcements having arrived, Nightcrawler dashes over to the speedster "You have won zis time, but ve shall triumph in ze end!" With that, Nightcrawler grabs Quicksilver and dissapears.

-END COMBAT-

Wolverine growls as he looks around, sniffing the air in an attempt to track them, before he looks around and sees so many students laying around injured.  He rushes to the nearest one as more teachers arrive.  The injured students are taken up to the infirmary (Alchemist, Xi'an, Calypso) while Professor Summers asks the rest of you what happened.  Once he's gotten all the information he can from you, he suggests everybody head to bed, it's starting to get late and tommorow's going to be a busy day.   (If anybody has any 'special insights' they'd like to share, feel free to post it)

*PLEASE READ OOC THREAD*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 26, 2008)

Freeling a bit of post battle humiliation, over her inability to cause any harm to  Quicksilver and Nightcrawler, Miranda took off one her her long gloves and sighed.  Looking cool and kicking ass is one thing, but looking cool while being humiliated was another.  

As one of the teachers approached her to check up on she's doing Miranda states, "I'm not sure if this attack had anything to do with that Cyborg Kid's attack... But I really think someone needs to check danger room's computer system and it's access logs...  That kid had help, maybe from those two and I think they looked through the computers and found out about everyone's powers and their weaknesses...  It makes sense considering that they were so interested in Alchemist..." She glanced towards the other students. "Anyways I'm out of here."

Miranda, whose body was in her ghost form, sighed as she drifted Past Pyro and out of the Danger Room.  Before allowing herself to vanish she gave Pyro a meek smile since he deserved one.

Were this a movie or a tv show, Miranda would have expected the writer to throw in a brief 30 second to a minute long montage of her training.  Unfortunately, this is real life. She doesn't get one.  Instead, she gets to spend restless several hours in thought before she finally falls a sleep.


----------



## Caros (Apr 27, 2008)

Alchemist looked like the walking dead when all was said and done. Saved from that last barrage of attacks, he shook off kitty long enough to shamble back the way he came, slumped agains the wall of the danger room, his arm hanging at a rather disturbing angle, obviously broken.

The danger room and its occupants weren't much better, floor torn up, spikes sticking out of the walls, nearly every student coming out of things with a bruise or worse.  He heard his name from Miranda's direction, the reminder of why they were here causing him to wince.

He sought out Professor Summers, tears in his eyes as he explained things as best he could.  When they knew what he did, and only then did Nicolas finally relent, crumbling onto the streacher, exaustion and seditives having him asleep in moments.

[sblock=ooc]I wasn't sure whether I should be posting this, so I'll freely edit it if I'm wrong.  That said, Alchemist was staggered at the end of round six, and took no attacks in round 7, so he should still be concious, just hurting.

Then again, I've been wrong before. =.=;[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Apr 27, 2008)

_I missed.    I supposed that isn't too surprising, considering the nature of our opponents.  But still disappointing._  Temper listens carefully to the reports about the start of the fight.

"So Quicksilver was fighting here for a bit before his ally joined him?  What was that Nightcrawler doing in the period when he was by himself?  And to whom was he refering by 'we?'" she launches a barrage of questions.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2008)

Professor Summers turns to Temper as Nicolas is taken away on a stretcher "I had the same worries.  Maybe they thought Quicksilver could handle it by himself.. maybe nightcrawler didn't show up until just then.. maybe he was doing something else..." He sighed. "I'll get in touch with any sources I can and try to find out everything, in the meantime..."  Professor summers waves Quarterback over as well, and moves them away from the rest

"You're the only two who were in the danger room during the first attack that have recovered, which means you're the closest thing we have to a backup team..  I'm calling in some old friends, but I'd like you two to keep an eye on the others, specifically Mr Asher.  I don't know what Nightcrawler, Quicksilver, and that cyborg kid have planned, but this is part of something much larger.  I hate puting pressure on you kids, but you both seem able to handle it, and I could use the help."


----------



## Victim (Apr 27, 2008)

_So that's his name.  Kids?_

"The cyborg is probably connected to a military research facility; the government has been working on cybernetics technology to create more powerful and perfectly obedient drones.  I wouldn't have expected them to use a child as a base, but it makes sense to exploit the taboo in many cultures against violence to children,"  she states calmly.  

Temper replies to his 'kids' comment: "The duration of childhood has varied significantly with culture.  We both seem to be reproductive age which is sufficient for adulthood in places and other times.  And before you reply based on the standards of current American culture, I'd like to point out that extending the time a person is considered immature leaves them more amenable to influence and increases the economic costs associated with raising children - therefore transfering power to wealthy groups who can most easily bear those costs."

))


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 27, 2008)

Spike turns to Logan, noting that he is still on alert, trying to sense the intruders.  "Thanks for showing up, Wolverine.  I got lucky with Mr. Speedy there.  Don't worry, I'll try to pay more attention next time."

When the others are examined for injuries, Spike is a little embarrassed to realize that he actually did not get hurt once from the attack.  Luck is a funny lady, and she toying with him...

"So what's the next move, Wolverine?  I know you aren't going to stand by and wait for the next attack..."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Temper replies to his 'kids' comment: "The duration of childhood has varied significantly with culture.  We both seem to be reproductive age which is sufficient for adulthood in places and other times.  And before you reply based on the standards of current American culture, I'd like to point out that extending the time a person is considered immature leaves them more amenable to influence and increases the economic costs associated with raising children - therefore transfering power to wealthy groups who can most easily bear those costs."
> 
> ))




"That doesn't change the fact that less than a year ago my primary concerns were girls and football." Eric said. "Having said that, I'll do what I can."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 27, 2008)

Xi'an, unconscious, sleeps restlessly in the infirmiry.  The recent onset of violence has brought back his dreams of his old life, and he never sleeps well when that happens.

He's been in the infirmiry just over an hour when he wakes up.

"Wha..di..did we win?"   

Xi'an looks over and sees Alchemist and Calypso there in the infirmiry with him.

"Didn't we just leave this party?  Let's get out of here."Xi'an sits up and says to whoever is attending.

"I'm feeling a good bit better now...I'm not even too sore.  Do you need my help getting the others back together here?  I'm good at taking care of that stuff."If allowed, Xi'an gets out of bed and walks over to the two students, one at a time, and lays his good hand on their shoulders, trying to encourage their bodies back together.

[sblock=OOC]I have enough ranks in Regeneration that my recovery checks come at a +9, so I automatically get over unconsciousness in the first minute, my bruises the next two minutes, and my fatigue over the next hour.  I figure I'll stay out until the fatigue is relieved.  

The others MIGHT be better when I wake up, but only if they succeed on their staggered recovery check in the first hour-in which case I don't need to heal them.  

If needed though, I will use healing on the others, granting them a +9 on their recovery checks they may not have made yet.  I have total healing, so if they beat the recovery DC (10) by enough, I will heal multiple conditions.  Calypso's total recovery check comes at +12, and Alchemist's at +9.  By the time I wake up, they've had enough time to attempt their first staggered recovery, but if they failed it, not their second.  I will get rid of all of Calypso's problems if she rolls a 3 or higher on her recovery check, and only get rid of her staggered condition if she rolls lower than a 3.  For Alchemist, he will be completely cured on a 5, and cured of staggered no matter what.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 28, 2008)

In her restless state, the events of the battle keep playing through her mind as she tried to figure out why she failed so miserably during the battle.  In hindsight, she realized that luckily, Quicksilver and Nightcrawler did not press any attacks on her because they knew that she wasn't a threat.  They could have easily discovered that fact by simply reading what ever files the professor kept in the Danger Room's computers.  Her lack of fighting skill was only confirmed by her ability to do real damage during the battle.

As is, Miranda knew that at as a front line fighter, she was totally and utterly ineffective.  Even though she could have excelled at being a stealthy fighter, she also proved to be ineffective since Quicksilver was able to notice her approach, but why? She thought long and hard about the reason why only to come to an obvious realization: Quicksilver was able to either hear Miranda's approach or feel a breeze her movements might have caused.

Miranda knew that she had to adopt a fighting style less befitting a super-hero or an X-Man.  She would have to learn to fight in a manner more akin to how an assassin, ninja or special forces operative would.  To do that would require her to become less Dependant on her flying speed and more reliant on her stealth abilities, at least until she learns how to become less noticeable in flight.


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "That doesn't change the fact that less than a year ago my primary concerns were girls and football." Eric said. "Having said that, I'll do what I can."




"But not now?" she asks.  "Your statement doesn't seem contrary to my own opinion."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Summers shook his head and grinned at Tempers reply "In my experience, the ability to reproduce seldom makes people mature, in fact just the opposite becomes true in most cases, with people thinking only of that... certain thing.  However, as much as I'd love to get into a debate over this, I've got work to do, so I'll concede the point for now, though you didn't actually answer my question, miss Smith.  Will you help?"

Logan turns to Spike, relaxing somewhat "They're long gone, but I'm gonna do a sweep around the building, see if i can find where they been snoopin.  If you wanna tag along, feel free."   As the two of them leave, Logan responds to Spike's comment "Lucky's better'n dead, and what makes you think it wasn't skill?  Far as I can tell, you did better in there than I did."   (Spike may or may not note that Logan has specifically avoided answering his last question)

In the infirmary, The nurse insists on the three students injured staying overnight where she can keep an eye on you.  It's getting late anyways, she says, so you may as well get some rest here instead of going out and getting into more trouble.


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2008)

_You didn't pay attention to the substance of my argument.  Oh well, we both have other matters to attend._

"I'm willing to help protect other students," she says.  _I'm still hungry.  I guess I had better had back to the cafeteria before checking out the grounds.  I really need to learn the chemistry for dealing with metabolic issues...  But maybe I've been attacking this problem the wrong way.  It might be my power acting internally at a low level.  I can test that fairly easily with some string, dental floss, etc.  And a control group.  Since people who didn't spend most of the day passed out are probably planning on sleeping soon, that should probably wait until later._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 28, 2008)

"Sure, I wouldn't mind getting some fresh air."  Spike follows along with Wolverine, also making sure that there are no other nasty surprises waiting for him tonight.  Once done, Spike thinks on asking Logan something but is hesitant.  After all, he's Wolverine, the best at what he does...

"Wolverine?  So what's going to happen tomorrow?  Is there going to be a retaliation by you guys?  I know I would, but this is kinda crazy, you know?  That damned thing came in, did what it wanted, and left.  How the hell are we supposed to deal with that?  Then there's Quicksilver and Nightcrawler working with him as well.  There's no telling how much help they have, and who's masterminding the whole thing."

"What do you know about Nightcrawler and Quicksilver?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

Under the healing hands, Calypso stirs, and the bruises that are flowering all over her turn from angry purple to yellow...then vanish entirely. She opens her eyes drowsily and gazes at Xi'an uncomprehendingly for a moment. Then she looks around and realizes where she is.

"Oh my god..." she moans. "Tell me I didn't pass out in front of Wolverine."


----------



## kirinke (May 5, 2008)

ooc:
*Pokes Jemal with a stick.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

-Lawn-

Logan shrugs at Spike's questions "Don't know much bout them two, you'd have t'ask someone who pays attention to that sorta thing.  As far as whats gonna happen, I'm sure Cyc has a plan, but I don't have time to wait around for it."  You notice he's stopped, kneeling down and sniffing.  "I got their scent and I'm going for it.  No offense but I'm gonna have to leave you here, I don't want you getting hurt.  Best thing you can do is to not tell anybody I left, and keep an eye on the others."  with that, he leaps up onto the wall surrounding the school, salutes you, and jumps off into the twilight.


[sblock=ooc] 
Also everybody check OOC. 
Fangor, I need to know what you do in your next post: chase him, keep quiet, go to bed, tell somebody?  In the end it doesn't change the assembly but it changes where you are and what's happening.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 5, 2008)

Spike eye's Wolverine, knowing that this was Logan's obvious nature.  He never wanted help, and he always decided what others could and could not handle.  

Thinking to himself, Spike simply says, "Well, good thing is, I was never one for authority either.  Don't take this personal, Wolverine.."

With that, Spike does his best to keep up with Wolverine, without being too close.  

[sblock=Keeping up with Wolverine]
Super Speed 1, Super Senses 9 (Hearing [Extended 1, Acute 1, Accurate 2], Tremor Sense 3, Danger Sense 1, Ultra-Hearing 1)[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 6, 2008)

"I wasn't around long enough to know one way or the other.  I got punched out pretty quickly.  I saw Alchemist all beat up, put him back together, and next thing I knew, I was waking up on the bed over there."

Xi'an sits back down on his bed.

"They got away...but they didn't hurt anyone too badly."


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2008)

*Assembly*

The next day comes both too soon for some and not soon enough for others.  By 10 AM everybody is gathered in the large auditorium as Professor Summers and the other teachers converse on stage for a few moments.  You look around and are struck by the sheer number of students in the school.

As Summers approaches the podium, the crowd slowly and eventually quiets down, and he begins speaking. 
"I'm sure you all know what happened yesterday, or at least you've heard rumours.  Well right now, I'm going to set the record straight with the facts.  From what we've managed to uncover, yesterday afternoon a child cyborg, probably part mutant, attacked the front doors of the school, attempting to gain access to and make off with Professor Xavier.  We have come to suspect that this was a ruse to keep everyone busy while the real plan went off.  Professors Xavier and Grey, along with most of our Psychicly empowered students, were incapacitated by a second mutant, and files were stolen from our main computer - Whether by this second mutant or someone else is currently Unknown." 

He pauses and looks back at Storm for a moment, then returns to speaking.  "Later in the evening a second attack was launched, by two known Mutants - Quicksilver and Nightcrawler.  Their stated goal was to kidnap one of our students for unknown reasons.  Thanks to quick thinking, quicker reactions, and a bit of skill, they were driven off.  Since, we've discovered a few bits of information here and there.  I've called in some old friends who will be helping us track down those responsible and stop them.  In the meantime, we'll have only a few teachers, so classes will be merged, and I want you all to stay on the grounds, and don't go anywhere alone.  We don't know when or if these guys will return, but we're taking every precaution we can to keep you safe."  Once he's finished, he steps aside for Ororo Munroe (Storm).

"With most of the psychic's and the backup team out, I've taken the liberty of reopening recruitment for the 'young x-men' initiative.  If you'd like to sign up, please stay around after the assembly.  Otherwise, you're free to do as you wish, Classes will resume tommorow at the usual time.  If your class has been merged with another, there will be a notice on the classroom door telling you where to go."

Professor Summers then returns to the podium one last time "Finally, I'd like to thank those of you who helped yesterday, both on the lawn and in the danger room.  WHEN Professor Xavier wakes up, I've no doubt he'll be proud of how corageous and resourceful his students have been."

With that, the assembly ends and students start trickling out, until there are a couple dozen of you left.  Of those some of you know personally - Phase, Pyro, Jubilee, and Shadowcat are present.  


[sblock=ooc]
Fangor, I need a Stealth check for Spike

Everyone else, Here's your chance to decide whether you want to be in on the offense, or stay at home and get sucked into whatever happens to go down at the school. .  
Keep in mind that you ALL have a lot of potential (The avg student here is around PL5 max), but the lifestyle of an x-man may not suit you.  
Also don't be worried, there WILL be storylines for all, regardless of whether you join the X-men or decide to continue with the school. 

I'm assuming that Temper and Eric, who are allready members of the Young X-men team, will be sticking around.  It'd probably be advisable to keep Alchemist around too, if you can, as it'd be easier to 'guard' him while he's with you. 
[/sblock]

**OOC NOTICE : I posted this so that you'd all notice, but I'll also be posting a NEW IC thread for Mutant High Issue 2: A Hard Lesson


----------

